# Vintage quartz



## Shum

Now that quartz watches have been around for over 40 years shouldn't they also be classed as vintage?








I just finnished cleaning up this beautiful Certina watch and I love it to bits but I have put it up for sale as I don't see me as a collector, but I 'm having regrets for it's just special.








Sure it has scratches but that is part of it's history so I only clean metal but I do remove scratches from the crystal as you need to be able to use it as a watch.








I'm not telling where I'm selling it as this is not a add for my watches but just a homage to a great watch.








The movement is a 7 jewel ESA 952.111. One interesting thing is that it also has the ETA crest and soon ESA would be gone all together. The first generation of quartz movements almost always had a adjustment screw (the screw at the top in it's own holder) so you could make the watch run faster or slower, this was soon taken away so now only the finest movemnt has this faeture. You see the little arrow pointing at a small hole on the top of the movement? You press down in this hole to release the winding stem with crown.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Yes, some quartz watches are vintage. I suppose the dividing line, just as with the mechanicals, is age but I am not sure where one draws the line. I would vote for a minimum of 20 years old, which would put the current limit at 1993 or before.....

Thanks for showing that. Nice watch but in view of the innards, not quite my cup of tea.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Watchbreath

Yes, but it sounds weird, vintage starts at 30 years.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Well, I did say "minimum". Some would stick the limit at about 1980 (before the quartz crisis petered out) and keep it there even as time goes on. Maybe one day we will think of "vintage" in terms of different eras: for wrist watches e.g. "converted pocket watches", going to "form watch era (inter war)", going to "modern automatics era (post war)",.....arriving at "post quartz crisis, mechanicals-are-a-luxury/attitude-statement" sort of era.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Emre

This has been debated I don't know how many times and there isn't consensus about the line for retro-vintage and antique watches.I believe it's not about the movement, it's rather the age of the timepiece. I consider 1980 and onwards 'retro', backwards 'vintage', 100+ years antique


----------



## Shum

Vintage can mean the period something was begun so I say the first generation quartz movement must be considered vintage and the models that came out in the 70's are big and cased in the same cases as Electric or mechanical watches that came befor them. So even if people don't like them it shouldn't make any difference.

I bet that $1 pin lever watches weren't seen as vintage by everyone in the day either but we see them as vintage now.


When you get stuck into quartz watches you soon see the mechanicle wonder in them as everything is so tiny and if yoiu see the electronics as the balance not much differs. I use a microscope when I work on them and they become much more becoming to the eyes.


----------



## Marrick

That's a very nice watch. I'm in the 'pre-1990' camp - and this is my only vintage quartz from the 80's:


----------



## Imni

Here's a good example of a vintage quartz.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/review-speedmaster-quartz-927527.html


----------



## Smoking Joe

I have a number of vintage watches from the 1980s. In fact a 1988 Casio sits proudly among my collection of 1950s Omegas and it is just as cherished as they are. I prefer mechanicals but I still respect quartz and like the vintage ones. I think that it is great to see them becoming more appreciated and collectible.


----------



## Shum

One problem is that it's not that easy to date them so you have to go by the case and movement.








Here is a Seiko and I believe it's from 1988 but the case has becom more neutral over time (not as nicely rounded as Marrick's beautiful Ogival) and could just as well be from 1998 but it has a nice plastic crystal so I think it's from the 80's. It was all scratched and bubbly but cleared up nicely








The movement is a beautiful 4 jewel Seiko 8222A. It has the adjustment screw so it's of good quality and even the circuit board is protected. It was a pain getting the stem out though.

.







Here is a fun watch from the 70's I just started to work on and I have just gotten it back in working order so now I'll need to clean it up then remove all the scratches from the mineral crystal. This is a typical case design from the 70's and inside is a 4 jewel Hong kong movement with Swiss parts, in the 80's all the low price watches came winth no jewel movements so these older models are the ones to hang on to.








Nice looking movement stamped with BF 888 on the main plate but I haven't seen this movement before. It doesn't have a guard plate for the main coil like other brands have so it can be broken when you open the back if not careful. It does have the adjustment screw though and 4 jewels.


----------



## Eeeb

I know of no collector, not even the richest of them, who has been able to collect the entire range of mechanical watches... from start to modern... in any depth.

But I would say my quartz collection is pretty much representative of the entire history of quartz... from the first thru the major variants to the modern examples. Something like that should make any collector smile, even Luddites! :-d

(One of my donations to the NAWCC is currently the only watch on display that is actually operating - shows off one of the major advantages of quartz. b-))

One suggestion, when claiming 'vintage' status for a quartz timepiece, always post pictures of the movement. Just like with mechanicals, the movement usually tells more than the encasement.


----------



## Shum

You are right so I have added movement pictures.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

The symbol actually says BFG (i.e. BF inside a G) and stands for Baumgartner Freres (Cal. 888).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Shum

So it is a swiss movement made in Hong Kong.

Thanks that is welcom information.


----------



## Shum

Here is the Love Time after a glass polish session and only a couple of small scratches are left and some cleaning of the dial is needed but it sure looks lovely.

Who wouldn't want some loving from this vintage bad boy?


----------



## Watchbreath

Me.


----------



## Smoking Joe

Watchbreath said:


> Me.


Ha ha! Cheeky! ;-) I like it. Came up so well after the clean and polish! Although I would be tempted to constantly answer "what time is it? with "It's Love Time baby!" ;-)


----------



## Shum

Makes you wonder how they came up with the name but it was a different era in the 70's befor AIDS. I have seen a few other Love Time watches but I don't know if they are still around. I must say that the watch is of good quallity and no simple plastic inlay, rather two screws that hold the movement in the case.


----------



## Watchbreath

The hair was longer and the collars wider and bell bottoms.


Shum said:


> Makes you wonder how they came up with the name but it was a different era in the 70's befor AIDS. I have seen a few other Love Time watches but I don't know if they are still around. I must say that the watch is of good quallity and no simple plastic inlay, rather two screws that hold the movement in the case.


----------



## Shum

Now it's ready to be sold. I could put down more work on it but you shouldn't go over board with a watch like this as it's more or less worthless and I doubt I'll get more then $4 for it.

The award is that you have brought back a nice watch from the grave and just maby someone will fall in love with it.

(note to self to remember to change the date...)


----------



## crazyfist

Shum, I'm curious to learn what did you use to polish mineral crystal? I think the watch looks fantastic.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Shum

Thanks, yes the glass looks great.








First you need to remove the big scratches and I use wet 230 sandpaper, next I use 800 then 1500 paper to smove the surface. One thing that is very important is that you must rins of the sandpaper and case now and then so no big particles can make scratches and extra carfully when you go to a finer paper. By doing this you will soon have a very smoothe yet milky surface.








The Pec Pad is the most impressive and usefull item I have come across and I use it for everything.








Now comes the magic and it's *Cerium Oxide* (buy it on ebay), this is the only stuff that can give that perfect finish to glass. I mix Cerium Oxide with a little water then put a Pec Pad in the slurry making a sandpaper out of it, now rub away (keep it wet). It does take time but the better you made the surface scratch free with the ordinary sandpaper the less time this will take. Use a mask when you use Cerium Oxide as it can be dangerous if it boulds up in the body.

I also use a Pec Pad with Polywatch (pea size in the middle) in the same way when I polish plastic crystals and it make the job ridiculously easy (cleen the crystal carfully befor you start to rub though).


----------



## crazyfist

Goodness Shum, that's really terrific. Thanks for the thorough instruction!

My watchmaker charges $30 for a mineral crystal replacement. I think it's fair, but to think I've spent hundreds on crystals I could've polished myself, it's just not economical and sensible. And often times I was turned away from watches with scratched mineral crystal because I didn't know how to polish it. I never knew about the Pec Pad, I usually just use an old t-shirt  Will definitely give that a try. Now, I'm really looking forward to my own DIY session this weekend.

Cheers~

PS Sorry for getting off topic. Sorry to say not a single quartz in my collection anymore. I only buy quartz as gifts for the opposite gender, whom behave much more reliable with quartz.


----------



## Shum

Yes it is darn fun to be able to pick any watch you want knowing you can handle scratches and as long as the crystal isn't cracked it doesn't matter how bad it looks. I have seen people use diamond past but this is not any good as it scratches the mineral glass and is only passable on saphire glass. I have tried the same method on harder glass and it works but it eats the sandpaper like candy.

The glass on the Love Time watch is still thick enough to handle a couple of treatments like this so it's a good way of keeping a watch all original.

I use the Pec Pad when I polich the case as well as it just doesn't break. Remember to store the Pec Pads in a plastic bag you can seal as they tend to attract dust but as long as they are safe from dust they are also magic when it comes to cleaning the inside of the crystal.

Get a cheap air blower as well as this is great for getten lose dust away from the dial and inside if the crystal and some Bergeron Rodeco to pick upp more stubborn spots.


----------



## Shum

Now it's time for some insanity








Well no insanity here. Just a normal quartz watch, nice looking for some and not so nice for others.








Looks normal here as well and it says Dugena caliber 5061 3 jewels. It is really a SSIH (Societe Suisse pour l'Industrie d'Watchmaker SA) Caliber 2030/9125 movement though. It uses the 354 Battery cell.

Now what is so insane about this movement some of you might ask. Well it's in how you set the time that truely makes it insane. When I got this watch the guy a got it from said that it works but it's broken for when you pull out the crown only the hour hand moves and it gives off a ticking sound (sure sign of a broken movement right?).

Some of the big names have used this movement like Omega (caliber 5500), Tissot(caliber 2030) and Lanco so it's a darn good movement but without a manual you won't be able to set the time. First when you pull out the crown and turn it you can only set the hour hand and date and sure enough it gives off a load ticking sound. One nice thing is that when you turn the hand backwards you will also turn the date backwards making adjusting the date easy.

Setting the minute hand is the hard part for you need to push the crown in and hold it in for around 5 second then release the crown and immedaitely push it in again and if you done it right the second hand will move very fast and every rotation the minut hand willl move one minut (you can't set the minute hand backward). This can take ages depending on what time it is and it's hard holding the crown in as it's very stiff so one truely insane movement if you don't know how to handle it. This movemnt was around in the mid 70's and is one lovely made peice of work but with this odd way of setting it and how it sounds, many watches with this movement must have just been thrown away by mistake.

You need to disassemble the clutch system to take out the stem and crown so no easy push button here so be gentle.

So keep your eyds open for this movement and remember it's not broken!


----------



## Addictedtowatches

I too enjoy collecting vintage Quartz, especially Citizen and Seikos. I have quite a few with the SQ and CQ on the dials. Does anyone know what years they started and stopped putting those on the dials?


----------



## Shum

Here is one beautiful peice. The bran Precisa is new to me but seems to have been around from the end of WWII.

(Swiss Rauch)?








This is a high grade 7 jewel ESA 9362 movement from the late 70's. A new battery and off it went like it's done nothing else.








And here it is all dressed up and ready for sale. It's fantastic that you can find watches this old in this condision thrown in a job lot.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Watchbreath said:


> Yes, but it sounds weird, vintage starts at 30 years.


By whose definition?
In 'antique' terms 100 yrs to be an antique, maybe tough for wristwatches. But to me prior to 1950 maybe 60 is vintage

quartz -= Nope
and 30 yrs I NEVER hreard that as 'vintage' not for cars not for watches, not for frying pans

Just my opinion.


----------



## Shum

Here is also a fantastic find I just finished cleaning and is ready for a new owner. It almost looks like new and is very sleek and came with Ricohs original metal strap (the one that came up with the clasp system should be smacked in the rear though..).








A little dirt around the edges but was clean inside (you can see that the battery has been changed becaus of the slight damage to the inside rim.). The reason they could make the watch so sleek is thanks to the small 5 jewel Ricoh 590 movement, it was introduced in 1976 so the watch is most likely made in the late 70's. A hint of this is that movement is an earlier version as the crystal cylinder at the bottom is attached by two screws to the circuit board (soldered on later versions).


----------



## Mfog

Here's a 1978 Hamilton gold-filled quartz. I would show mvt, but these open through crystal watches are a pain in the neck. I would classify this as vintage. It was a transitional period. I have seen the same case and dial for electrics, auto and quartz.

Matt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath

My former corporate's for watches that were in the vintage and pre-owned cases and I don't see any reason to 
defer. A good starting point and now you heard.


----------



## Shum

Here is a rare Certina.








It has a ESA 9180 movement. You can see that it has incabloc shock protection and some wires are actually in free air. This was the first quartz movement from ETA and came out in 1972 but this one is later and has some changes to the circuit board. Certina changed the serialnumbering system in 1973 so it would put this watch at around 1974 as later watches had simpler movements.


----------



## gordon9999

My Omega Seamaster Quartz. Cal 1337 movement, probably from between 1982-84. I've always found this to be an especially beautiful movement. It sports a whopping 17 jewels, attractive finishing, and an adjustable trimmer capacitor.


----------



## Shum

Ohh yes! That is a beauty but without the manual the 1337 too is insane when it comes to setting the minutes.


----------



## gordon9999

Shum said:


> Ohh yes! That is a beauty but without the manual the 1337 too is insane when it comes to setting the minutes.


Indeed. It has the most needlessly complicated time setting mechanism I've ever seen. You need a sharp, pointy object and the user manual. I've set it many times, and I still had to refer to the manual to remember how to do it just now


----------



## Shum

I got this old Eiger Luxe in a job lot and didn't think much about it as it's very tired and has lost much of it's gold plate. It does grow on you though as it's rather good looking because the gold loss is uniform.








Screw on back is always prefered and shows that the watch wasn't meant as a cheap end watch








I was surprised of what was inside, a ESA 6 jewel 960.111 movement. The word patented stamped on the plate suggest it's a very early version of the movement and it should date the watch to the middle of the 1970's. It works just great with a new battery (should be a 343 but I only had a 381 home).

I haven't seen many watches with this movement and I wonder why? It might be that it's a little bit fat and there were smaller ones coming out at the same time as this one making it a dinosaur. It's easy to forget that even in the new quartz age things didn't stand still and a nice movement like this became to expensive and just to thick for the trend towards slimmer watches.

There was a switch from standard cases (fit all) toward purpos made cases for quarz movement in the late 70's and in the 80's you could get very thin and smart watches.


----------



## cambrid

Having image loading problems, wonder if this will post...

Could this Junghans be described as vintage? I like the transitional nature of watches like this.


----------



## Shum

The style of the hands looks to be from the 70's so I'd say it's vintage.


----------



## Shum

I found this odd fellow from Tissot.








A big butch manly Tissot 125 from the 70's








Not much here but the model and serial number.








You set the time by pushing in the little button on the side, single pushes will advance the time by a minut per push and holding it in will make the minute hand move much faster.








And what do you find in this big man warch? Well a little 2 ***** girlie with the name Tissot 2032 made by SSIH.








See the little rod in the case, it's lose so when ever you open a watch like this be sure not to drop this little rod as a new one will more or less be impossible to find.


----------



## abzack

My only quartz, currently out for service.


----------



## Shum

I like to see a well used watch as it shows it's loved.


----------



## abzack




----------



## Shum

Very nice! Do you know what's inside?

What a slender crown in has. Do you operate i like a normal crown or do you push it in?


----------



## abzack

Shum said:


> Very nice! Do you know what's inside?
> 
> What a slender crown in has. Do you operate i like a normal crown or do you push it in?


Thanks Shum! It has the 17 jewel calibre 1337 quartz calendar movement (#454872xx). The crown sets the hour and date. The pusher at 2 sets the minutes and seconds.


----------



## Shum

abzack said:


> Thanks Shum! It has the 17 jewel calibre 1337 quartz calendar movement (#454872xx). The crown sets the hour and date. The pusher at 2 sets the minutes and seconds.


The 1337 is one of the all time best quartz movements so you have a gem there. I finally found out why they had the odd way of setting the time and it was for those that travel a lot so when they reached the destination they could just set the hour hand back or forth without changing the minuts.


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## Shum

One fine watch and do you know what's inside?


----------



## James A

Hi Shum,

Not very old circa 1980 ETA Cal 95411.

Regards,


----------



## Shum

Maybe not very (old enough) old but it is the fisrt series of ETA movements with the new look and they have kept this look to this day.


----------



## GarageBoy

Shum said:


> Now it's time for some insanity
> 
> Well no insanity here. Just a normal quartz watch, nice looking for some and not so nice for others.
> 
> Looks normal here as well and it says Dugena caliber 5061 3 jewels. It is really a SSIH (Societe Suisse pour l'Industrie d'Watchmaker SA) Caliber 2030/9125 movement though. It uses the 354 Battery cell.
> 
> Now what is so insane about this movement some of you might ask. Well it's in how you set the time that truely makes it insane. When I got this watch the guy a got it from said that it works but it's broken for when you pull out the crown only the hour hand moves and it gives off a ticking sound (sure sign of a broken movement right?).
> 
> Some of the big names have used this movement like Omega (caliber 5500), Tissot(caliber 2030) and Lanco so it's a darn good movement but without a manual you won't be able to set the time. First when you pull out the crown and turn it you can only set the hour hand and date and sure enough it gives off a load ticking sound. One nice thing is that when you turn the hand backwards you will also turn the date backwards making adjusting the date easy.
> 
> Setting the minute hand is the hard part for you need to push the crown in and hold it in for around 5 second then release the crown and immedaitely push it in again and if you done it right the second hand will move very fast and every rotation the minut hand willl move one minut (you can't set the minute hand backward). This can take ages depending on what time it is and it's hard holding the crown in as it's very stiff so one truely insane movement if you don't know how to handle it. This movemnt was around in the mid 70's and is one lovely made peice of work but with this odd way of setting it and how it sounds, many watches with this movement must have just been thrown away by mistake.
> 
> You need to disassemble the clutch system to take out the stem and crown so no easy push button here so be gentle.
> 
> So keep your eyds open for this movement and remember it's not broken!


That's really cool
My dad found a Omega Constellation (Womens) that was set with a paper clip (no crown, push button only)


----------



## Shum

GarageBoy said:


> That's really cool
> My dad found a Omega Constellation (Womens) that was set with a paper clip (no crown, push button only)


Check out the Tissot in this thread as this uses a ladies size quartz movement with a puch buttom as well and that movemnet was also found in high end brands.

I just love these old quartz movements and the iron guard artound here don't know what they are missing.


----------



## abzack

Shum said:


> The 1337 is one of the all time best quartz movements so you have a gem there. I finally found out why they had the odd way of setting the time and it was for those that travel a lot so when they reached the destination they could just set the hour hand back or forth without changing the minuts.


Both the 120s have the 1337. I love the ability to change just the hour, because I do travel a lot. It makes changing time zones so much easier.


----------



## James A

Hi Shum,

The Gruen Teletime.





Regards,


----------



## Shum

That is so awesome! And they use a crown to set the time to boot!

There can't be many LCD watches with that solution.

With a 3 year gurantee you still have at least 2 years left.


----------



## Eeeb

Interesting electronics. I suspect this one was not cheap to build given the parts and layout. Compare it to my National Semiconductor LCD:


----------



## Shum

I think that is a regulator I can see on your watch Eeeb so that is also a overpriced dinosaur. ;-)


----------



## Eeeb

Shum said:


> I think that is a regulator I can see on your watch Eeeb so that is also a overpriced dinosaur. ;-)


I assume you are referring to the trimmer capacitor as a regulator (at 10 o'clock). Yes. That is what it is.

But I fail to see how this makes it an overpriced piece of electronics. I believe it consists entirely of one display, one printed circuit board, one trimmer, one battery, and two potted ICs. With assembly I suspect it cost less to produce than the case.

I think it is a neat, fairly modern and for its time a very efficient design, unlike the Gruen's.


----------



## Shum

Eeeb said:


> I assume you are referring to the trimmer capacitor as a regulator (at 10 o'clock). Yes. That is what it is.
> 
> But I fail to see how this makes it an overpriced piece of electronics. I believe it consists entirely of one display, one printed circuit board, one trimmer, one battery, and two potted ICs. With assembly I suspect it cost less to produce than the case.
> 
> I think it is a neat, fairly modern and for its time a very efficient design, unlike the Gruen's.


It's not expensive for you and me but in a modern price pinching model everything like this has gone and if you take it apart chansces are you won't get it back in working order as they use glue to get the movement in place. And then the electronics are so delicate the watch will self destruct after a few years. 

I have tried to fix up modern LCD watches but they are more pain then they are worth so they go in the bin.


----------



## abzack




----------



## Shum

I can't see what brand it is but it looks to be from the 80's.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Eeerhm - Jaeger LeCoultre?! ;-)

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Shum

I didn't know they even made quartz watches.


----------



## abzack

Shum said:


> I can't see what brand it is but it looks to be from the 80's.


Sorry for my delayed reply Shum. Hartmut is correct, Jaeger LeCoultre. I have 2 quartz JLC, the Heraion and a Kryos.

Heraion...

















Kryos...


----------



## Shum

Is that a top of the line calibre 631? That thing has 222 part so it one beast to service.


----------



## abzack

Shum said:


> Is that a top of the line calibre 631? That thing has 222 part so it one beast to service.


I believe it is the 631, but I have not opened it up.


----------



## busmatt

I have a few quartz watches that I would class as vintage or at least they will be one day,








Revue Thommen, standard 80's ETA mvt








SeaMaster Brest, Mvt as above








Longines, unsure of mvt








Ingersoll, Early Ronda quartz








Skylab, Japan mvt, poss Citizen








Omega MemoMaster, Nuff Said








Sekonda Master display 2, Unsure of mvt but a cool watch








Timex with LCD hands, cool or what








Avia Swissonic, ok not technically a quartz but what a cool mvt








Omega Geneve f300, as above.

I know some of the Die hards don't and never will class quartz watches as vintage but I do and I love the variety it gave us and I also appreciate the technology of some of the movements, some of which were very expensive when new.

Matt

P.S. would anyone argue that the any watch with the Beta21 mvt is not now worthy of the term VINTAGE?


----------



## Smoking Joe

1988 Ruhla Eurochron 
Super slim 7mm thick chrome plated case with original stainless steel bracelet.
Made in DDR
Commemorative edition: 30 Years / 1958 - 1988 / Civil Defence

this Eurochron version is a commemorative one that was awarded to members of the DDR Civil Defence in 1988 to mark the 30th Anniversary of the Civil Defence (1958 - 1988). Little did the proud owners realise that a year later they would be hiding them or throwing them away! ;-)

From what I read to the normal Joe on the street the standard verson cost a months wages! :-0


----------



## Smoking Joe

1980's Standard civilian Ruhla Eurchron. Some proud East German person paid alot of money for this in the day.



















How "space age" thin is this! Must be as good as those capitalist watches!


----------



## Smoking Joe

Awarded for 30 years of loyal service in the MfS. I wonder what type of man he was? What did he do in his career? How many lives were ruined or people disappeared? makes you wonder about the life of the original watch owner and that of the watch itself.......... 

1980's Gold plated with Ruhla quartz 14-35 movement.


----------



## Smoking Joe

1979 Casio 56QS-38 - behold the beauty!
These were made between 1979 and 1981.


----------



## Smoking Joe

1989 Casio BM100-WJ Digital Barometer.
Made in Japan.
The world's first wrist watch with a digital Barometer, Altimeter and Depth meter. This watch started off the whole "sensor" watch craze that still rages today.
This watch has been with me for many years and still puts up with abuse.


----------



## Shum

The quartz digital watch has it's place in watch history but it also ushered in a era of real cheap poor quality watches and it took many years for the watch industry to get back to real quality again. This is a shame as there are some really nice watches from the 70's and 80's that are wonderful. Casio was in my mind the only one that could make these gadget watches work and remember CASIO AA85 that was the star of the movie Blue Thunder?

I love some of the classic Casio plastic fantastic watches but again many see these as abomenations and it will be fun to see what people think of them in 20 years when they are true vintage watches.


@busmatt: Nice spread of watches you got there and I only have the Timex myself but alas it's broken.


----------



## Shum

Here is a watch I have been looking for a long time and finally I got one.








As you can see it a Certina DS Chronolympic LCD. It shows time, day date and you can use it as a stopwatch. I got it cheap (that is me) as the owner that sold it to me didn't think the stopwatch function worked. It does of course but it's not easy to figure out how it works. The button on the left is a light button and the button on the right changes between showing time and date. To turn on the stopwatch function you need to push the left light button 3 times in a row and then the display will change. To change it back to showing time you now push the left light button 4 times... Crazy or what? 

There are no scratches I can see on the glass but there are a lot of lose dirt under the glass but this is easy to remove.








It has some dings in it but to be honest I like it this way as polishing would only remove even more steel. By pressing something sharp in the hole then using the buttons you set the time.








The numbers tell the movement calibre (780), case style (1420) and metal used in the case (41). There is a little handle on the case back I have never seen before and it sure makes it easy to remove the case back but I can see how easy it would be that it got stuck on something pulling the caseback off so be careful.








These first generation quartz LCD watches were very vell made but very expensive to produce. You can see that the calibre is a ESA 942.711 and this movemnet is listed as being made from 1978 (I have seen this watch in a catalog from 1977 so this could be the true year this movemnt was first produced) and was only made for a year or two dating this watch to the late 1970's. Only a couple of years later the market was overflowing of very cheap LCD watches making this first generation Certina LCD watches very rare and this model is a DS making it even rarer.


----------



## Helioshiye

Mine centina quartz with original box


----------



## Shum

Very nice Certina Coronation. They have a personal number on the integrated bracelet unique for the owner and were releast in 1978. Those 4 screws hold the caseback to the case and the bezel is known to be a Port hole style bezel.

Does it have a second serial number on the case back xxx.xxxx.xx?


----------



## Helioshiye

Yes, 729 3004 41


----------



## Shum

Thanks!

Certina Caliber 729 is missing in my database so do you know which ETA movement is has inside? I'll going to find out one day so don't unscrew the screws.


----------



## Smoking Joe

Nice find!


----------



## Shum

I just got this non working Girard Perregaux Quartz watch.








It has some scratches on the crystal and some dirt on the dial but rather nice I think. It is a big watch ca 39x42mm and heavy weighing in at around 55 grams








Not much here.








Original crown is always a good sign and the case is in good shape for a junk watch.








Girard Perregaux bird.








Fist time inside a Girard Perregaux for me and it's a 352-536 movement so it is a little newer version of the 352 but still the first generation Swiss quartz movement made. I put in a new battery (Who inserts a Alkeline battery?) and of it went but yes there is a but, the stem is lose and you can't set the time but as long as it's working chances are I can make it whole again. I'm not sure how to date it but it should be around 1972-73.


----------



## Eeeb

Shum said:


> I just got this non working Girard Perregaux Quartz watch.
> 
> View attachment 1483489
> 
> It has some scratches on the crystal and some dirt on the dial but rather nice I think. It is a big watch ca 39x42mm and heavy weighing in at around 55 grams
> 
> View attachment 1483490
> 
> Not much here.
> 
> View attachment 1483491
> 
> Original crown is always a good sign and the case is in good shape for a junk watch.
> 
> View attachment 1483492
> 
> Girard Perregaux bird.
> 
> View attachment 1483493
> 
> Fist time inside a Girard Perregaux for me and it's a 352-536 movement so it is a little newer version of the 352 but still the first generation Swiss quartz movement made. I put in a new battery (Who inserts a Alkeline battery?) and of it went but yes there is a but, the stem is lose and you can't set the time but as long as it's working chances are I can make it whole again. I'm not sure how to date it but it should be around 1972-73.


The date code on the IC indicates it was made in 1973. This is one of the last of the 300 calibre series. GP then made the 600 and 700 series and finally switched to ETA/ESA movements.

The keyless works is one of the weak spots on these models. Be careful to use antistatic protection when working on the watch as they have very little antistatic safeguards.

An example with this calibre is the only running watch in the entire NAWCC museum


----------



## Shum

Eeeb said:


> The date code on the IC indicates it was made in 1973. This is one of the last of the 300 calibre series. GP then made the 600 and 700 series and finally switched to ETA/ESA movements.
> 
> The keyless works is one of the weak spots on these models. Be careful to use antistatic protection when working on the watch as they have very little antistatic safeguards.
> 
> An example with this calibre is the only running watch in the entire NAWCC museum


Thanks! Good to know about the antistatic protection needed and I'm going hunting for information about the winding gear problem on the web before I do anything else.

It's a little odd that there seem to be so many of these old guys still alive but it has a case strong as a tank so they can take a lot of punishing I guess.


----------



## vpn

You have a very nice collection Shum, I'm glad that there's love for vintage quartz watches here. Here are some of my analog quartzes, I don't know if I could show the digitals here as well, but here we go. Watches pictures by me, movement pictures taken from the web:

*1- Seiko 3923 VFA (Seiko's second HEQ ever made, temperature compensated movement and adjusted in 6 positions,
featuring a battery charge indicator that blinks every second!) (1974)*















​
*2- Bulova Accuquartz (Tuning-Fork watch with a quartz crystal, like the Beta 21!) (1974)















​
3- LIP Quartz R33 (The first and only quartz watch made by LIP before going bust in 1975... Produced only for a few months!) (1975)
















​
*
*4- Ruhla Quarz 32768 (The first quartz watch made in the Eastern Bloc and the first East German quartz watch!) (1977)























​
5- Slava 3050 and Poljot Ekvar Mk.2 (One of the many variants of the first quartz watch made in the USSR!) (1978)*









*






*







​
*6- Luch 3055 (An electro-mechanical watch with a quartz crystal, like the Timex Q-Quartz and the Golay Mu-Quartz. Made in USSR!) (1981)

**














*
​*7- Optel HS-1 (The first LCD watch ever made! Featuring the Dynamic Scattering Mode technology!) (1972)

*














​*

8- Pulsar P2 (The first LED watch ever mass produced!) (1974)

*















​
*9- Pulsar P3 Date-Command (The first digital watch with a calendar!) (1974)*















​
*10- **Nepro Quartz Solid State (Microma's first Twisted Nematic LCD watch, the module is identical to the DSM version!) (1973)*















​
*11- ZIM 3049 (The early batch of the second generation Elektronika B6-02 -module 3049- was made by the Maslennikov Watch Factory in Kuybishev, USSR. The Elektronika B6-02 was the first electronic digital watch ever made in the USSR!) (1977)*















​


----------



## Shum

WOW!!!

Those are some very cool watches and you have done a great job of finding a bunch of such rare watches. The Seiko looks so fresh modern and if it wasn't for the classic 70's hands I would have said mid 80's or newer.

I just love the Lip movement as it has it all. A great looking circuit board with trimmer then that wonderful bridge showing off all those gears. I just don't think it gets any better then that.

And for the rest what can I say but fantastic!


----------



## vpn

Shum said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> Those are some very cool watches and you have done a great job of finding a bunch of such rare watches. The Seiko looks so fresh modern and if it wasn't for the classic 70's hands I would have said mid 80's or newer.
> 
> I just love the Lip movement as it has it all. A great looking circuit board with trimmer then that wonderful bridge showing off all those gears. I just don't think it gets any better then that.
> 
> And for the rest what can I say but fantastic!


Thank you Shum! It hasn't been easy to find most of these specimen, but a thorough search on the 'bay provided me these little treasures. Actually, the VFA is my first and only -at this time- purchase from Japan. Despite it's not as accurate as it was back in '74 (it loses 2.50 seconds per day now), its movement was a little masterpiece of engineering. It adopted an anchor escapement, just like the Rolex Oysterquartz and the Roamer Micro-Quartz, and was adjusted to temperature and six positions, just like high-end mechanical watches! I like to collect mostly electro-mechanical and vintage quartz watches (both analog and digital) as I'm very keen of them. ;-)

By the way, in the photo isn't shown properly, but at 1 'o clock there's a little red LED that blinks every second. It's the battery indicator, since the watch didn't have an EOL indicator. It's the first quartz watch ever made by the Daini Seikosha factory, and was the Daini's response to the Suwa-made 3823 calibre, which was the direct successor of the 35SQ/36SQW calibre fitted on the Quartz Astron, the very first quartz wristwatch ever made, sharing many parts with it. The VFA quartz models were on the same level of mechanical Grand Seikos in terms of product placement, finishing, accuracy and overall quality.


----------



## Shum

vpn said:


> Thank you Shum! It hasn't been easy to find most of these specimen, but a thorough search on the 'bay provided me these little treasures. Actually, the VFA is my first and only -at this time- purchase from Japan. Despite it's not as accurate as it was back in '74 (it loses 2.50 seconds per day now), its movement was a little masterpiece of engineering. It adopted an anchor escapement, just like the Rolex Oysterquartz and the Roamer Micro-Quartz, and was adjusted to temperature and six positions, just like high-end mechanical watches! I like to collect mostly electro-mechanical and vintage quartz watches (both analog and digital) as I'm very keen of them. ;-)
> 
> By the way, in the photo isn't shown properly, but at 1 'o clock there's a little red LED that blinks every second. It's the battery indicator, since the watch didn't have an EOL indicator. It's the first quartz watch ever made by the Daini Seikosha factory, and was the Daini's response to the Suwa-made 3823 calibre, which was the direct successor of the 35SQ/36SQW calibre fitted on the Quartz Astron, the very first quartz wristwatch ever made, sharing many parts with it.


So awesome! They really put in all the bells an whistles in these first genetration quartz watches but just a few put in the extra shockprotection like the Diashock and a battery indicator (that drains the battery). Any idea what that Seiko would have cost when it was new as it must have been very expensive to produce? Is there any parts to be had for it anymore?


----------



## vpn

Shum said:


> So awesome! They really put in all the bells an whistles in these first genetration quartz watches but just a few put in the extra shockprotection like the Diashock and a battery indicator (that drains the battery). Any idea what that Seiko would have cost when it was new as it must have been very expensive to produce? Is there any parts to be had for it anymore?


The price of a 3923 VFA back in 1974 was 98.000 Yen, which corresponds to 4.482 USD according to the 1974 inflation parameters. Surely it wasn't a cheap watch! :-d


----------



## Shum

vpn said:


> The price of a 3923 VFA back in 1974 was 98.000 Yen, which corresponds to 4.482 USD according to the 1974 inflation parameters. Surely it wasn't a cheap watch! :-d


You are ritch now! Heck there can't be many of them sold so you better hold on to it like glue.


----------



## vpn

Shum said:


> You are rich now! Heck there can't be many of them sold so you better hold on to it like glue.


Yep, it's one of the keepers of the collection, along with the Optel. |>


----------



## Omega333

Well I might as well throw this one into the mix 81ish Heuer pro 2000

I'm not 100% sure on the movement but if I remember correctly (Big if!) my watchmaker said it was one of the early ETA quartz movements


----------



## Shum

Very nice and is such a classic design from the 70's.


----------



## laikrodukas

I really like these. Not my picture, don't have any


----------



## Eeeb

The High Accuracy Quartz forum has an amazing collection of these babies... best collection of pics on the .net


----------



## Wibbs

I know this is the height of sacrilege for many, a burning at the stake offence  but I'm not an Omega fan in general. They rarely appeal to me TBH. Pre 1970 the Speedy, the Seamaster 300 and one of their 30's pilots watches would be about it. However that period between 1970 and 77 where they really pushed the boat out with design and technology first with some of the f300's tuning forks and then their series of really cool quartz I do really like. Though the f300's were bought in esa movements, their in house quartz efforts from the 1310 on are of serious quality. The only Omega I have ever bought(and still have) is one of the "Mariner 1"(the one on the left of that pic). Very distinctive watch on the wrist and a good one is very accurate with it.

For Omegas they're also very reasonably priced too. Outside of the Marine Chronometer and associated megaquartz' the prices didn't rise like mad when Omegamania really kicked off(even the MC's are cheaper than vintage Speedys). You can get f300's from 200 odd euros up. The Mariners from 250/300 up. If they had mechanical movements in them they'd be at least double that. They're still pretty common too. An average day on the Bay would have 10 or 20 f300's and 5 or 6 Mariners. OK they made a lot of them, but it's a sign of their longevity that there are still a lot around today. IMHO they're not a bad investment if that's your thing. I can see prices climbing.

Let's take a time machine back to the days of flares and denim tuxedos, when men were more mustache than man...








OK no Quartz in this pic, but check out the prices. The most expensive watch is the 18k gold one which you'd expect, but... The f300 is the next most expensive. It's more expensive than the Omega proplof and a third more expensive than a Speedmaster. The Speedy is only a couple of quid dearer than a 9k dress watch. The "electronic watch" was the future, the Speedy was the past. When quartz came along the Mariner was twice the price of a Speedy and a Megaquartz was multiples of that. How times have changed.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Eeeb said:


> An example with this calibre is the only running watch in the entire NAWCC museum


Es verdad! (It is true)
I have it displayed with the movement showing and the stepper motor running.
I doubt anyone will ever change the battery, so no anti static precautions needed.

Did anyone see the NAWCC Bulletin for May and June?
Adam


----------



## Shum

By the way it wasn't anything wrong with the Keyless Works of the Girard Perregaux. It's just the design that makes the set lever slip over the clutch lever when you loosen the set lever screw and move the stem so the set lever must be in the right position when you tighten the screw.


----------



## Eeeb

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Es verdad! (It is true)
> I have it displayed with the movement showing and the stepper motor running.
> I doubt anyone will ever change the battery, so no anti static precautions needed.
> 
> Did anyone see the NAWCC Bulletin for May and June?
> Adam


I will trade donuts for the ability to change the battery!! LOL (I am the bringer of the world's best doughnuts to the NAWCC staff.)

I saw the article on the wristwatch collection 

I still wish they would have had an official opening with an official Hangout connection! ... Do they have a new editor for the Publication?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Eeeb said:


> I will trade donuts for the ability to change the battery!! LOL (I am the bringer of the world's best doughnuts to the NAWCC staff.)
> 
> I saw the article on the wristwatch collection
> 
> I still wish they would have had an official opening with an official Hangout connection! ... Do they have a new editor for the Publication?


A1 = Otra vez es verdad (another time it is true)

A2 = Glad you saw the article, I will scan and post it here. I think its 'pretty' good.

A3 = Yes. After all that 'turmoil' with Marcus and Dianna, Dianne left. The new girl seems very helpful and capable. already big improvements in WatchDig (new editor there too)
I think we have opportunity to really push wristwatches.

Regards
a


----------



## Wibbs

Speaking of Omega Quartz...

Here's mine.








Around 2 seconds per week out of true. Nice piece of kit and wears well on my wrist. The non bracelet model. My usual goto is a Nato cos of my weird wrists but it looked odd on one. Too narrow. The strap that fitted? A _really_ cheap Casio watch I got years ago came to the rescue and donated. Fits it quite well IMHO.

Interestingly or not... The movement serial number suggests the date as 1974. I recently got a donor example(for english day/date wheels) and its movement serial number suggests 1973, yet Omega have the mariner as a 1976 release. There are subtle differences between the two as well. The earlier one has a slightly heavier case and the case back is noticeably thicker. The bezel on the one above is brushed finish, the earlier is polished. The bezel on the later looks like it might be a separate piece, the earlier is definitely part of the main case. The bezel screws are proud of the later, but sunk in the earlier. The finishing is slightly different too. The later is lightly brushed, the earlier has much deeper, regular brushing, almost grooving. The day date wheels also differ. The earlier have a white background, the later a steel/silver background. The inner caseback markings are different too. The later are of a heavier stamping, the earlier are much lighter. Oh and the earlier has a thicker crystal. Neither were drawer queens, so I don't think it was later fettling.


----------



## Shum

Why don't Omega make nice watches like this anymore?

Dear me a Casio strap...At least lie and say it's an Omega sports strap from the 70's. ;-)


----------



## James A

From the edge of Time!
Vintage quartz ad. 31s.

Old UK Timex Advert - So futuristic ! - YouTube

Regards,


----------



## laikrodukas

Shum said:


> Why don't Omega make nice watches like this anymore?
> 
> Dear me a Casio strap...At least lie and say it's an Omega sports strap from the 70's. ;-)


Well they make these D


----------



## Shum

Do you really like those?


----------



## laikrodukas

Not really. I refuse to believe Omega is actually making them


----------



## Shum

They might look better on the wrist but here they just look bland.


----------



## Tiger-rider

This Cyma has lived for 20+ years and is at least vintage looking








I don't have the photo of its Quartz movement, but here is the case back


----------



## Shum

Cyma Le Locle with an ETA movement. They have the same movements like all the other better Swiss brands so it's a very good watch.


----------



## bogray57

Hi...my first post here after reading and lurking for a while...I just got this nice Omega Megaquartz 32 watch from the Bay. The aftermarket strap that came with the watch was too small for my wrist, so I replaced it with a classic Hadley-Roma leather strap and the Omega-logo buckle.

I don't have the proper tools to remove the case back, but I believe the movement is the 1310 found in most Mega 32's of this period (mid/late '70's). I really like the clean look of this affordable watch...pretty sedate for the '70's!

I'm not venturing into the "is it vintage" discussion, but I will note that here in Kentucky a car must be only 25 years old to be registered as an "antique". Vintage or not, I came of age in the 1970's so I have an affinity for things from that era. I like the way this watch wears and it's a fine daily companion.

























Bo Gray
Lexington, KY


----------



## Marrick

Hi and welcome!

That's a great looking watch.|>


----------



## Shum

Yes very classy.


----------



## bogray57

Thanks Marrick!

I owe my new-found interest in watches to my good friend Jimmy Wilson...a work mate and all-round great guy. Gives us something else to debate during slow times! ;-)

He prefers more modern watches (his newest...a TW Steel/David Coulthard), while I'm more intrigued with vintage/retro...especially '70's...styles. Trying to start off sensibly but I keep finding more and more watches that pique my interest.

Bo Gray
Lexington, KY


----------



## bogray57

Thank you Shum!

Bo Gray
Lexington, KY


----------



## mrwrister00

I have a few nice vintages. I'll start with this one. I don't know too much about the make aside that it's a 70s watch- that's what my dad said (if you guys could help that would be great!). The crystal is a bit damaged but it is still a neat and classy watch













This is a really cool one I've never seen before or after. Lejour racers style French made with 13 jewels and a transparent crystal back.













This one too is quite nice. Croton with a date function also a 70s style. The movement is marked "HARLEY"- I'm not really sure what it means













I got some more interesting pieces I'm just afraid it's too much for now:-d. My collection is quite large so l might be unloading some, keep your eyes peeled out there....
oh! Shum great job!|>


----------



## Shum

Thanks mrwrister00! It's nice to see a quartz champion like yourself.

The La Marque looks to have a cheap quartz movement from the late 70's or early 80's and they probably used it in both men's and ladie's watches. I can't pin it down yet but maybe someone else knows the brand.

Your gorgeous LE Jour has a Lip R148 Electronic 13 jewel movement. The style suggest early 1970's. There is a cheaper 12 jewel version of the movement but LE Jour went all out. 

The Harley 3775 is made by Ronda and can be bought new to this day but only watch manufactures could buy the more expensive 5 jewel version that your Croton has and I believe it's a 80's model. The 1 jewel version that you can buy cost around $30 new today. Some models sound clunky when you push in the crown and I just love them.

That was some very nice watches and you have more you say?


----------



## nick10

I think that my latest acquisition fits nicely in this thread. Here I present you a Seiko Grand Quartz 4843-8041 from July 1976. This watch was a high quality offering from Seiko at that time as the Seiko V.F.A shown earlier at this thread and it has all the atributes of a Grand Seiko. Even the design philosophy was the same.. Here is a photo of 1976 japan catalog showing m watch with the ptice of 85000 jen:

And here is my watch

original crown too



And here is a photo from the net of the seiko 4843 movement:


----------



## Shum

Not many Seiko Grand Quartz's found their way over here so I have never seen one in person but it sure is a nice watch. You often read Pepsi bezel here and Pepsi bezel there because of the color scheme but your watch truly is a Pepsi watch and that is just great.


----------



## mrwrister00

Wow, Shum you're a wiz!:-!:-! More you want? This is from a little known brand Ermex. It also has a harley movement. Swiss made. A real sweet one.













The following two I can't show the movement because they are water resistant, but are nice to see anyway. Junghans german made. Date function.













Dugena day/date function. Also german made.













All are in stunning condition. (This is still a small part of my collection;-).) Feel free to add info.


----------



## Shum

Yes the Ermex is nice but as you now know the movement is a entry point model. What I know about Ermex is that a watch company with this name appeared in 1979-80 but 10 years later they got in trouble with a different company because of it using a to similar trademark and I think they went bust because of this. They mostly sold watches in the US and I have newer come across one over here. A one jewel movement is not really a problem as long as it's clean and no dirt get into the pivots but if dirt get in the grinding action will start to make the once round holes in the plates not so round anymore then gears will start to strip and soon you have a non working watch. I think they just ordered watches from Switzerland with their own name so who actually made them I don't know.

Junghans made some very good watches with their own movements. They often had part of the battery assembly glued to the back case so it can be tricky to get it right when you put back the case back. To combat this they started to put a mark on the case back that should öone up with the crown but yours don't have this mark so it is most likly an early 80's model. I like that they are beefy and feel big on your wrist.

Dugena is one of my favorite brands as they used the same high grade movement used in Omega and Zenith watches amongst others so when you get the chance of buying one cheap go for it as it pure quality. I just love those thin tiny hands and the details are second to none. Your watch looks to be a late 70's model.

I have looked inside ca 1000 quartz watchse by now so I tend to learn things even though I'm slow on the uptake.


----------



## mrwrister00

Wow! Once again you take the cake, Shum. I'm really impressed by your knowledge. Keep it up and thank you!


----------



## Shum

mrwrister00 said:


> Wow! Once again you take the cake, Shum. I'm really impressed by your knowledge. Keep it up and thank you!


Just some general knowledge. By the way do you have any tuning fork watches? If not get one for they are so neat as they give of a hum and the second hand move perfectly smooth and it's almost hypnotic.


----------



## Wibbs

What about tuning fork _and_ quartz? Smooooth seconds hand in a quartz.







Bulova Accuquartz 1975 "centenary" model. Bit of an oddball though as it should have a blue dial. However I have seen two others with the exact same dial show up on the Bay(one from France and one from Italy). My most accurate watch by some margin. Well under 20 seconds per year and it's long overdue a service. The whole Accuquartz range are a bargain IMH.


----------



## Shum

Yes they sure are undervalued.


----------



## hns-panama

Shum,

Thanks so much for this thread. My wife's Cosmostar V2 with a mineral crystal is about to get the "Shum" polishing treatment. Unobtainable replacement. 

I've used a variety of things on plastic and have hit upon a good combo of high quality nail buffers and then PolyWatch.

Mineral will be a new one and I have a practice piece to test it out on first. Technique and cleanliness are the two major drivers for this.

Cheers!


----------



## Shum

hns-panama said:


> Shum,
> 
> Thanks so much for this thread. My wife's Cosmostar V2 with a mineral crystal is about to get the "Shum" polishing treatment. Unobtainable replacement.
> 
> I've used a variety of things on plastic and have hit upon a good combo of high quality nail buffers and then PolyWatch.
> 
> Mineral will be a new one and I have a practice piece to test it out on first. Technique and cleanliness are the two major drivers for this.
> 
> Cheers!


You are welcome!

Remember that you remove all the big scratches with the 230 paper and that the finer grades are for getting the surface as polished as possible and also removing scratches that are to small for the lower grade papers the final step is just to give the shine. I did for fun run a Cerium polish after the 230 paper and it sure got shiny but it was a bumpy surface.


----------



## hns-panama

Roger that! Progressive sanding with clean abrasive. Did you rotate the direction with each finer grade? I do with plastic crystals.


----------



## abzack

My JLC Kryos


















Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk


----------



## Shum

hns-panama said:


> Roger that! Progressive sanding with clean abrasive. Did you rotate the direction with each finer grade? I do with plastic crystals.


I did that when I was new to it all but the best result is when you sand the glass in a circular motion. On flat glass I don't think it matter that much what you do but on round glass with a dome shape you must use a circular motion to get it even. This motion also makes the shaving migrate to the edges of the paper so you don't get scratches from them as I had big problems with this when I was sanding in the beginning but this could be down to the quality of the paper used.

I tried to use even finer paper like 2000 grade but it actually created more scratches then it removed so 230, 800 and 1500 is enough then cerium oxide. Try to use paper as much as possible and the glass should almost look clear after the 1500 grade then you don't need to polish that long with cerium oxide as it takes some time to remove small scratches with it.

Hard glass is very tough and it can be hard to remove smaller scratches and take much longer unlike old mineral glass that feels more like sculpting and almost all small scratches are gone after the first grade of paper.

Remove any trace of cerium oxide after you are done as it will turn to dust when it dries and it will get into you eyes and they will get soar (I know) for a day or two.

@ abzack: You have got good taste even though it's expensive.


----------



## Wibbs

Another old timer, this time a 1973 Girard Perragaux quartz. 








Funky space age case with crown in a very awkward place.  Someone hereabouts(Eeeb?) had a very similar example, only mine's got tritium lume, so there. :-d Unusually it doesn't have the 'T' on the dial to reflect this. What I like about this(and one other I had years ago) compared to many quartz driven watches is the seconds hand hits the marks right on the money.

Mandatory pic from under the bonnet(hood for our American viewers)







14 month of 1973 as the writing on the chip says. Though it could have been built up and sold later of course. Clean as a whistle. Even the battery strap screwhead is burr free. Pretty much the template for all analogue quartz watches that followed it. Has teflon bearings instead of jewels which sadly others didn't follow. No oiling required. :-! Apparently the stepping motors in these guys is a work of art. It's cool to watch with the back off with that plastic white wheel clicking away. Accuracy wise mine is running a second slow over 14hours, but from what I understand they can be regulated to be far more accurate.

Even have the original lizard skin strap and GP buckle.








Sadly as with the majority of straps too long for my scrawny wrists, so as per usual it's rocking a Nato. Colour matching the dial _of course.

_PS I know they're not the original springbars but I have them too. And they're heavy duty and_ curved. _Fuuunkay_. _


----------



## Shum

Very odd but very nice watch and I suspect these models were made to wear on the right wrist. And because they use self lubricating teflon bushes instead of jewels they can last a very long time as long as they are clean inside so no one be fooled by no (0) jewels stamped on the movement.


----------



## Wibbs

Shum said:


> Very odd but very nice watch and I suspect these models were made to wear on the right wrist.


On the _right_ wrist?  Burn him, for he is a witch.  I'd reckon it might have been an advertising/marketing thing Shum. IE "the crown doesn't need to be easily accessible as our watch is so accurate you only have to use it twice a year". Not unlike the Accutrons with the crown on the caseback. Indeed this crown would even be a bit of a pain for a left handed person. This case type seems to be among the "rarer" GP's. Most came in the rounded tonneau case followed by similar with the integrated bracelet, both with the crown in the normal position.

I'd agree it's an odd looking thing though. Very funky on the wrist. Very "futuristic". Reminds me of the headgear of the air hostesses in the movie 2001 and space odyssey.  I would say though that it's a very easy watch to read. Very clear. It also gets noticed, especially on the Nato strap. I have found the 70's stuff seems to get noticed by "civilians" more than other eras. They assume they're new watches too.


----------



## Shum

Wibbs said:


> On the _right_ wrist?  Burn him, for he is a witch.  I'd reckon it might have been an advertising/marketing thing Shum. IE "the crown doesn't need to be easily accessible as our watch is so accurate you only have to use it twice a year". Not unlike the Accutrons with the crown on the caseback. Indeed this crown would even be a bit of a pain for a left handed person. This case type seems to be among the "rarer" GP's. Most came in the rounded tonneau case followed by similar with the integrated bracelet, both with the crown in the normal position.
> 
> I'd agree it's an odd looking thing though. Very funky on the wrist. Very "futuristic". Reminds me of the headgear of the air hostesses in the movie 2001 and space odyssey.  I would say though that it's a very easy watch to read. Very clear. It also gets noticed, especially on the Nato strap. I have found the 70's stuff seems to get noticed by "civilians" more than other eras. They assume they're new watches too.


LOL Yeah you got a watch for witches.

Big models like this from the 70's do look modern at a glance but the details and the general styling is more organic and not so clinical like most new watches so 70's watches is a great period if you want something that people notice.


----------



## Wibbs

Shum said:


> LOL Yeah you got a watch for witches.


Well given I put a Nato on a GP no doubt there are some who would be out to burn me at the stake as it is 



> Big models like this from the 70's do look modern at a glance but the details and the general styling is more organic and not so clinical like most new watches so 70's watches is a great period if you want something that people notice.


Agreed 100%. The other thing that people notice if they get a closer look is the quality in the older stuff. Though we are talking about a _Girard Perragaux_ here. A very upmarket marque. It ain't a Fossil watch*. And even civilians spot this. As I'm fond of pointing out, even to younger WIS', back in the day when flares were cool, mustaches and sideburns were big and nylon was "in", when these watches were new in the shops and when an Omega Speedmaster could be had for 80 dollars, the watch above was closer to _400_ dollars. Well they were the future. It was some marketing genius that later brought mechanical watches back into the fold of luxury.

*not dissin Fossils BTW. I have one myself, a late 90's "Big Tic" I bought while abiding by the stereotype of the drunk Irish bloke on a torrid and interesting holiday in the Canary Islands. I saw the big LCD seconds ticking away and through a haze of beer just had to have it.  I still wear it from time to time. Brings back good memories and TBH I'm thankful I have memories to bring back of the time.


----------



## Shum

I had a little accident with my GP and it really hurts even mentioning it but it's not beyond getting fixed. I never dropped a pair of tweezes before and of course the first time it happens it was a dozy. It bounced on my work mat then hit the dial then bounced again hitting the case so now both have marks after those sharp tips. I was going to keep it for myself anyway but it still hurts putting marks like that on such a nice watch.


----------



## Wibbs

Ouch.  :s  I've been there S. I feel your pain.


----------



## busmatt

Wibbs said:


> 14 month of 1973 as the writing on the chip says.


So 1973 had 14 months in it, I never new that before, was it that when I was born I was so AWSOME the powers that be decreed there should be two extra months to celebrate? What were they called? Did that make 1974 only 10 months long? So many questions:-d.

I would call them Mattober and Mattember

Matt


----------



## Wibbs

ok slight mistake. 14th week.


----------



## James A

Hi Shum,

First solar analogue quartz.





Regards,


----------



## Shum

Very nice indeed! I don't know when the 8629A was made and if it was around at the same time as the 8620A. It could just be that it was the day/date version.

Here is a 8620A that I just found in a junk lot in a plastic baggy.








It must have been there for a long time as I have never seen a battery with it's patent number on it. I think the connectors to the solar panel is the two connectors down at the bottom of the movement that are connected from the other side.

So if anyone needs at new movement for there old watch just send me a PM and I'll send it over but I haven't tested it so no idea if it works. I also found a 8630A in a baggy as well.


----------



## Wibbs

Lip "Moon" quartz from 1975 designed by Roger Tallon. Lip built their own in house quartz at a time when the company was in real financial trouble. Amazing that they could, though they have a history and history of innovation that many big names would envy. I do have a love for French industrial design. They do quirky and cool with ease. Only they could get away with a design like this and make it work.


----------



## Shum

That is just awsome! That second hand is really special and almost looks like it has been broken off then just glued back. 

That must have cost a pretty sum of money in the day but what is the case made of?


----------



## Wibbs

Yea the second hand is odd alright.  Lip used these on all their "electronic" movement watches. I think it's supposed to represent a lightning bolt. When they built their own quartz I suppose it was the logical choice. They built so few and for such a short time any extra tooling would have been wasteful I suppose.

The case is anodised aluminium. It's _very_ light as a watch. Price at the time? I don't know. I've yet to find an advert for one. I suspect they were a little more expensive than the average mechanical, but not as expensive as bigger name Quartz stuff like Omega, GP or Seiko. I think it would be hard to sell for big money at the time. Maybe the futuristic design would sell it?

When these came out Lip were going down the drain very quickly. Financially they were in real trouble. Even in the midst of failure they hit on the brilliant idea of bringing in renowned designers from other fields to rethink watch design with a clean slate. I can't think of any other watch company who came close to doing something similar. And it worked, they sold and they sold well, but just too late to save the company.

Now people rightfully give them credit for coming up with a new look, but when you examine one of these up close I'd also give them credit for very clever manufacturing design. the case is designed to be cheaply made. Very(I've held the modern remakes you can buy today and they feel a lot more expensively made). Alloy is cheaper than steel and easier to work, though IIRC the mechanical chrono model has a steel case? Everything is press fit. The caseback is pressed steel with no real secondary decoration. The only rubber seal is on the trimmer screw cover. The crystal is acrylic and again press fit. The hands are very simple, so again cheap stampings. No lume(sadly) so costs cut again. The printing on the dial is ok, on the day/date wheels less so*. The ball crown is plastic and again cheaper than any metal part. The original straps were cheap rubber and didn't last. To be fair to them doing this right is difficult, tolerances have to be very high when you don't have o rings and the like to take up any slack and 40 years on the fittings are still running very tight. The caseback feels welded on. For me it's a Swatch built a decade earlier.

*my example is the only one I've ever seen with printed indices on the chrome inner bezel. I've only ever seen plain ones.


----------



## Shum

Gtreat information.

I have never seen one over here so I guess they mainly sold in France. I so want one and also some of their Electrics as well but the hunt is part of the fun and who knows one might jump out of the wood work tomorrow.

Sure I could spend to much money and get one from eBay but I want to keep my hobby on a budget.


----------



## Wibbs

The chronograph version seems to show up in the US and Canada quite often, so they must have sold a fair number there. The non chrono quartz or electric ones seem to come up only in Europe and as you say mostly in France. As a brand they're generally pretty cheap(outside of the chronos or Brietling or Fifty fathoms examples). When the Roger Tallon and other designer ones do come up at auction(ignore the usually daft dealer prices) they usually go for around half the price, or less of the brand new reissued examples. Even the Tallon chrono can be had for around a 1000 which isn't too bad for an iconic chrono. Their electronic divers, the Lip Nautic Ski used to be pretty reasonable too. I remember a time only a few years ago where near mint ones could be had for not much more than a 100 euros. Now they're three, four, even five times that. I can see that kinda price climb with their other models. Their quartz models while generally cheap are rare, even in France. They only made them for less than a year in three case designs. My one, a more square "TV style" and a traditional "dress type" watch. On the Bay the TV style comes up often enough, maybe one every two three months, one like mine maybe one every six months and I've never seen the dress watch version. The latter makes a Rolex Milsub look common.


----------



## Accutronredux




----------



## Fyif

nice watch, wonderful collection


----------



## hns-panama

Shum,

Citizen Cosmostar V2 looking a whole lot better than before. Wife loved it.

Your process worked just fine.

Thanks for that part of the thread!

Will add photos when I get a chance.

Cheers!



Shum said:


> Yes it is darn fun to be able to pick any watch you want knowing you can handle scratches and as long as the crystal isn't cracked it doesn't matter how bad it looks. I have seen people use diamond past but this is not any good as it scratches the mineral glass and is only passable on saphire glass. I have tried the same method on harder glass and it works but it eats the sandpaper like candy.
> 
> The glass on the Love Time watch is still thick enough to handle a couple of treatments like this so it's a good way of keeping a watch all original.
> 
> I use the Pec Pad when I polich the case as well as it just doesn't break. Remember to store the Pec Pads in a plastic bag you can seal as they tend to attract dust but as long as they are safe from dust they are also magic when it comes to cleaning the inside of the crystal.
> 
> Get a cheap air blower as well as this is great for getten lose dust away from the dial and inside if the crystal and some Bergeron Rodeco to pick upp more stubborn spots.


----------



## Shum

hns-panama said:


> Shum,
> 
> Citizen Cosmostar V2 looking a whole lot better than before. Wife loved it.
> 
> Your process worked just fine.
> 
> Thanks for that part of the thread!
> 
> Will add photos when I get a chance.
> 
> Cheers!


You are welcome!

There is something special with a clear crystal on an old watch that makes it come alive again and you feel lyrical.

Now you can buy any old watch you want as long as it's working.


----------



## James A

Seiko A.G.S 7M22 8A29

According to ebay, vintage is 25 years. So at 26 years this watch is camped just at the outskirts of Vintage town. First unveiled at Baselword in 1986, the first commercial launch was released in 1988 as A.G.S automatic generating system. This December 1988 version has a dial finish that is up to the usual Seiko high standard.



But what interests me is lies in its movement.



A rotor drives a gear train that multiplies the rotation speed by a factor of 100 and in turn this spins a power generating motor at high speed. The created current charges a capacitor that powers the quartz movement. To my mind there is a kind of reverse symmetry with the early Hamilton electrics that oscillate a balance wheel with electricity and this watch that uses a rotor to generate electricity.:-d



In 1997 the name was changed to Kinetic. The gold and silver case isn't to my taste but it is in keeping with the zeitgeist of the era.

Remember this is the decade fashion forgot and perhaps the full horror of 80's style could be distilled down to this video clip.






However does come with a warning, if you watch the whole clip , that is 4 minutes and 25 second of your life you are never getting back.

Regards


----------



## Shum

I do like these watches a lot but I don't buy them as the capacitor often needs changing, and they cost a lot and it's a pain to change dem as the rotor must come off (at least on the models I have seen).


----------



## laikrodukas

I have non-vintage pulsar kinetic, with rotor, capacitor and stuff. When capacitor will die I will just sell the watch as spares because it is not worth the trouble and You can buy another one new watch not much expensive than just capacitor


----------



## James A

Hi,
Yes the early models had a problem with the capacitor holding a charge and a replacement is available. Demo here ...

Seiko Kinetic watch is not holding charge. How to fit a new capacitor. 7M22 - YouTube

These watches are super affordable right now so I can understand why the capacitor change wont work for some.

And a wrist shot.



Regards,


----------



## Shum

Looking really good on your wrist!

I mostly buy broken or non working watches so for me it 's just a bit of a gamble but for anyone that is after a period watch with rechargeable battery then go for it for they are unique.

The last one I bought had a stuck rotor so I took a gamble but no luck the capacitor was stone dead and because the watch was on the smaller size the cost to fix it was higher then the value so it's in limbo right now.


----------



## Shum

Some time has gone by without any new watches to show but here is a very nice watch I just fixed up.








My first Cyma quartz watch and I really like it and I believe it's from the late 1970's. I didn't want to swap out the original crystal so I polished it for around a hour and it was in really bad shape. I must say it went rather well though but of course there are some marks left but it part of it's charm.








Inside is a (AS) ESA 536.121 movement and also a first for me and this movement can be found in watches from Heuer so even if it's a no jewel movement it has some pedigree.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Shum said:


> Some time has gone by without any new watches to show but here is a very nice watch I just fixed up.
> 
> View attachment 1625856
> 
> My first Cyma quartz watch and I really like it and I believe it's from the late 1970's. I didn't want to swap out the original crystal so I polished it for around a hour and it was in really bad shape. I must say it went rather well though but of course there are some marks left but it part of it's charm.
> 
> View attachment 1625857
> 
> Inside is a (AS) ESA 536.121 movement and also a first for me and this movement can be found in watches from Heuer so even if it's a no jewel movement it has some pedigree.


very nice job
a


----------



## Shum

Thank you!

I always say I sell everything but I think I'll keep this one for myself as it's just the style I like with it's big open face.


----------



## Henry Krinkle

I own only mechanical, and one electro-mechanical, but the movement is irrelevant. If a watch is around 25-30 years old it is vintage. Quartz technology is clearly vintage. Even ceramic watches are bordering on vintage. The first of them came out in 1986.


----------



## Shum

I had to show you this old Helvetia I got today. Even some shallow scratches and dirt will make a nice watch like this look like junk and I guess that's why I got it so cheap. There are some scratches in the steel as well but as soon as you take out the scratches from the crystal it will really come to light and this one will polish up nicely.








No not a quartz movement but an early electric movement with electronic components instead of a IC chip.

And see how it runs! I just put in a battery and off it went but a watch like this will need a service so I'm trying to find as much information about this ESA 9154 as possible before I do anything.

There is no date quick set but you can turn back the minute hand 45 minutes then forward again to set the date faster and you see the date jump a little when you pass it backwards then you know you moved the hand back enough. Also you see the lever that ends at the balance? When you pull out the crown it will stop the balance oscillating stopping the watch.

Helvetia is a brand that has slowly sneaked up on me and I liker them more and more as I only come across quality watches from them.


----------



## James A

Hi Shum,

Early Omega 70's quartz.




Regards,


----------



## Shum

A 1616 from 1978 I believe. They wear very nicely on the wrist and just a few years ago not worth much but this is changing. I just won an auction that contains a binder with service information for Omega quartz watches from this period and I know the 1615 is in there and there might also be information about the 1616 as well.


----------



## James A

Well done Shum,

You got it right and cool pick up.

Regards,


----------



## Shum

Thanks but it wasn't hard to figure it out. It's stamped on there after all. 

It just looks impressive for people that don't know what to look for.

I also won 3 other binders with Certina and ETA information and I can't wait to get stuck into them. Sure most of the information is out on the web but a complete record for a movement is worth a lot when you are trying to fix one.


----------



## bobbee

One that needs a new crystal, dial refinish, and case plating!
1982 Omega "Le Eaux De Rose" DeVille Quartz.


----------



## Shum

That was a nice model with an unusual crystal. Is it plastic or glass? And is it cracked?


----------



## bobbee

Shum said:


> That was a nice model with an unusual crystal. Is it plastic or glass? And is it cracked?


The original crystal was cracked, so I removed and made this one out of 1.5mm. acrylic. I used too much adhesive to stick it in place!
It has since cracked again, (clumsy handling whilst pushing back plate back on!) so I will buy a 1mm. flat mineral or sapphire and cut to size, as the original can't be found, and would be a little too much considering the value of this watch.
It runs the cal. 1336 with 13 jewels. The band is a Seiko 20mm. lizard skin.
Too much info?


----------



## Shum

No that's just great to hear that others make the effort with their crystals!

Go with a mineral glass as these are soft and very easy to polish and just a joy to work on. Flat hard sapphire glass is such a pain and takes for ever to get right and polishing out scratches on flat ones are even worse as you must remove the whole surface or it will look bad. I had a job there I polished 16 crystals and the hard flat sapphire one took 6 hours of hand grinding and polishing...

I'm biddng on what looks to be a similar model like yours but the pictures are so bad it's hard to see if the crystal is as it should.

Tonight I'm starting a long polishing session with over 20 watches waiting in line and it will take a week or so to finish them all.


----------



## bobbee

Shum said:


> No that's just great to hear that others make the effort with their crystals!
> 
> Go with a mineral glass as these are soft and very easy to polish and just a joy to work on. Flat hard sapphire glass is such a pain and takes for ever to get right and polishing out scratches on and flat ones are even worse as you must remove the whole surface or it will look bad. I had a job there I polished 16 crystals and the hard flat sapphire one took 6 hours of hand grinding and polishing...
> 
> I'm biddng on what looks to be a similar model like yours but the pictures are so bad it's hard to see if the crystal is as it should.
> 
> Tonight I'm starting a long polishing session with over 20 watches waiting in line and it will take a week or so to finish them all.


Thanks for the tip, Shum. I'll definitely go for the mineral now.
Unless you don't win the one you're after, and we can talk "swaps"? I'm in the market for something different.


----------



## Shum

bobbee said:


> Thanks for the tip, Shum. I'll definitely go for the mineral now.
> Unless you don't win the one you're after, and we can talk "swaps"? I'm in the market for something different.


Everything I buy is borderline junk and needs to be cheap so I can take the risk but so many people bid for watches they can't hope to be able to fix but this doesn't stop them from bidding so often the price is just to high for me in the end and there is always new watches round the corner. I have two possible Longines watches coming in that might be of interest and one of them I really hope to snag as it has a special dial.

I have 3 nice Certina watches out for sale right now so I'll have some more spending room this time around though.


----------



## bobbee

Let me know by PM if you are interested!


----------



## Shum

I have this poor unloved thing of an Omega.

I haven't taken a look inside but going by the scratches on the back it probably has some issues not easily fixed. It's one of those time zone models there you only move the hour hand with the crown and you push a button to change the minute hands.


----------



## bobbee

My one above has the same feature. Works perfectly.


----------



## Shum

That time zone function has gotten me a few watches for next to nothing as people think the watches are broken. 

I'm going to get a new quality demagnetizer before I do anything else with it as it could just be a simple case of it being magnetized. If the motor has gone then it will be a long wait for a new one or learning toi fix the old one.


----------



## bobbee

Shum said:


> That time zone function has gotten me a few watches for next to nothing as people think the watches are broken.
> 
> I'm going to get a new quality demagnetizer before I do anything else with it as it could just be a simple case of it being magnetized. If the motor has gone then it will be a long wait for a new one or learning toi fix the old one.


I have another Omega with the 1336 that is a non-worker, no case back. If you want it...we can come to a very amicable arrangement.


----------



## Shum

bobbee said:


> I have another Omega with the 1336 that is a non-worker, no case back. If you want it...we can come to a very amicable arrangement.


That would be very nice. I just wonder what I can give you as a swap.


----------



## Triton9

Vintage Citizen air diver


----------



## Shum

@Trton9: Very nice diver!








Here is a very nice Certina DS4 froim the late 70's, nice you might ask? Well it is but there is a lot of dirt stuck to the inside of the crystal.








De reason there is so much dirt inside the watch is the very thing put in to protect it from dirt and water. Yes the rubber gasket for the case back is the culprit. Over time rubber turns into a sticky mess then after even more time it turns into dust and gets everywhere. You can see that part of the sticky gasket is still in place.

The DS4 is what I know the last true Certina quartz DS. You can see the plastic ring giving that extra shock protection the movement holder is fasten too that is one part of the DS system. The second part of the protection is a small gap between the dial and case so there is room for the movement to move in all directions. This second protection is then the reason the dust got to the crystal as there is a gap it can get through. The watch is in perfect working order so no sticky dust has gotten jammed in the works.








And yes it has the DS turtle on the back. Also notice the numbers on the back. 750 (ESA 9362) is found on the movement as well as on the back and 41 at the end means it's an all stainless steel case.


----------



## bobbee

Above is how it used to look Shum!
I got this in the post this morning, after a little barter with my Swedis chum, and stripped it down.
The old gasket took some cleaning out, but hot water, soap and a toothbrush eventually de-gunked the case. See the photo with the old bits of tar-like gasket on a paper plate.
The dial had a few bits that needed a deft touch and a little silicon to remove, but that too eventually was clear. A few scratches on the crystal were dealt with via 1500 grit wet&dry paper, then polished with Brasso.
The case was dried thoroughly, then treated to Brasso and a Cape Cod cloth.
The movement was cleaned with pegwood and the white anti-shock rubber ring was washed, dried, and lightly coated with silicon to ease the replacement into the case, as it is a tight fit.
The crown was a little loose, but just needed tightening onto the two piece stem. It was then cleaned and a new gasket fitted.
It was then fitted with a s/s bracelet similar to the original (I think!).
Below is the result, and thank you Shum, hope the bits arrive and you are happy.


----------



## Shum

Just love it but then I'm biased. 

I might have an even older Certina quartz watch from 1972 next week but auctions are never a sure thing.


----------



## Wibbs

I had forgotten about this thread 

First up a Soviet era late 70's/early 80's Raketa 









Movement pic








Looks like a diver, but it ain't. Heavy rain would worry it. 

Second one, a Seiko calculator watch from November 1977. Their first calculator watch IIRC.










The LCD looks _much_ better in the flesh. For some reason it washes out in photos. Though it doesn't have a great viewing angle.

Sorry, I don't have a pic of the movement. The backs on these are a curse to get off. Very accurate movement anyway. IIRC these were thermocompensated. Good sized watch too. I've been asked is it a "smart watch", I say yes, from the 1970's :-!


----------



## Shum

I don't think it will catch on.


----------



## Shum

Big chunky in you face early quartz from Certina. You can see that this watch was made for the Swedish market as the date wheel is in Swedish.








It has a lot of scratches but that only tells you it has been well used and I like it that way.








This is what really got me interested in the watch. The serial number dates this watch to 1972 so it's a really early quartz watch. On the inside of the caseback there are 2 watchmakers marks so it has been well looked after inside.








The serial number also told me what was inside and sure enough it's a ESA 9181 movement. You can see it's early in that the hack feature is all exposed so look at the 11 o'clock position you can see a small plastic wheel and when you pull out the crown it will push against the metal pin shorting the circuit. On later models there is a protective plastic socket that houses the switch.

In short a dream watch.


----------



## Shum

Here I have a very nice late 70's Certina with a really special dial. Serial number 750.1220.41.








ESA/ETA 9362 inside.


----------



## FrenchKiss

LIP electronic seventies


----------



## Shum

Very nice!

I haven't gotten my hands on a LIP watch yet but it's only a question of time. 

Have you got movements picture? But don't open them if you haven't got the tools though.


----------



## FrenchKiss

Shum said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I haven't gotten my hands on a LIP watch yet but it's only a question of time.
> 
> Have you got movements picture? But don't open them if you haven't got the tools though.


Ty

I dont have movements picture but i saw it.

There is no pb.

I just need to find batteries.

I bought it in auction.

1 and 2 are good
3 is perfect
4 is not so bad

I think to sell this watches in december. (2, 3 and 4)

1 is for a gift.

(sry for my english)


----------



## Shum

Yeah, it's easy to get stuck with more watches then one knows what to do with. I only buy broken or non working watches to fix so they are almost never perfect but a scratched watch shows it has been part of someone's life and that speaks to my heart.


----------



## FrenchKiss

I understand.


----------



## Shum

LIP made the most beautiful Electric movement of them all!


----------



## Kemaal

Orient 8243b found from flea market last weekend.


----------



## Shum

That is a nice one!

Generally I tell people to stay away from old non working Japanese quartz chronographs they find as they seldom work as they should when you put in a new battery but when they do it's a bit special.


----------



## Shum

Here is a rare alfa.








I love the high dome crystal giving it an unique look.








Inside is a Ronda 1173 and I haven't seen another one but some people on the web have asked about it but no one seams to know anything about it. It is a 70's model though and I think Ronda made this watch ready made for anyone that wanted their name on the dial.


----------



## abzack

Jacques Mayol


----------



## laikrodukas

70s Rotary flying quartzy 

Stainless









Bubble back cover!!










Came with a nice instruction manual


















Leap year feature
They did only bother to outline as far as 11 years in the future 
By my calculations 2014 is number "2"
_1978+4+4+4+4+4+4+4+4+4 => 2014_


----------



## FrenchKiss

Well for Xmas, i needed some batteries for this LIP watches. I offered the blue LIP to my sister. I went to my horologist. The white watch is broken (oxydation). Good surprise: The gold platted LIP is a mechanical swiss made watch 

Sry for my english.


----------



## Shum

Yes sparking is a problem with these old watches even though LIP were the first to introduce electronics to minimize the problem.


----------



## FrenchKiss

The battery, probably from China, has leaked causing oxydation.

My horologist use an electrical insulator for sparking.

(i hope that i understood ur post)


----------



## Shum

FrenchKiss said:


> The battery, probably from China, has leaked causing oxydation.
> 
> My horologist use an electrical insulator for sparking.
> 
> (i hope that i understood ur post)


I see. Yes then it needs to be take apart and then cleaned. Sparking is when you get oxidation on the switch for turning on and off the current to the balance wheel and will eventually stop the switch working.


----------



## 23gym23

I got this watch and i cant find anything about it...any information. Do any body know anything about this brand ??? It is na SILVIA swiss made quartz watch but i dont know how old it is and cant find nothing about any other watches from this watchmakers. It has day names in 2 languages ..english and i think german. On bottom its DiscuSafe waterproof 4atu and nbr 9915 plus all steel. With new battery works perfect!!! Does anybody knows anythink about SILVIA watches ???


----------



## Shum

Silvia was a brand for the German manufacturer Alfred Wittenauer but very little is known about them outside of Germany and I don't speak German. They probably made other branded watches as well and I believe they went bust in the 80's and your watch is from the late 70's.

As your watch is Swiss Made it looks like they already had stopped making their own watches in the 70's as the quartz crisis hit the watch world. It has a nice old ETA/ESA 9362 quartz movement.


----------



## 23gym23

Thank You very much for Your time to give an ansver. Have a nice day. Now i know more about this watch. Thanks.


----------



## Buzz224

The term for cell leakage is "salting" and it's quite destructive to copper and other metals. It can be neutralized with white vinegar by an expert before a thorough ultrasonic rinsing with distilled water, thorough drying, and evaluation of damage and possible repair. Repairs to silver on ceramic circuits must be done with silver bearing solder such as supplied with vintage Tektronix o'scopes.
Cheap power cells in a watch is foolish economy.


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzz224

Shum said:


> LIP made the most beautiful Electric movement of them all!


Did LIP, like Timex, do a quartz slaved version of their electronic movement?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shum

Buzz224 said:


> Did LIP, like Timex, do a quartz slaved version of their electronic movement?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Not that I know of as they were in deep trouble and only got out one quartz movement the R32/33 and the last electro-mechanical movement was the R196 but this was a reworked R148 so no quartz crystal which regulated the electro-mechanical movement.


----------



## Buzz224

I think I recall seeing a Timex electronic with a gilded jeweled movement like this, credited France? The case was total crap typical of Timex but worse than usual.
I'd love to find another regardless.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Apollonaught

Hi Shum,

Wonderful thread you have going here,i have been watching from afar but now i have something to contribute.I picked up an old Buler quartz watch in a job lot and it`s using old school technology that i`m unfamiliar with,when the crown is pulled out it sets the time and when the crown is pushed in it sets the date,there is no halfway setting for the date does this sound normal?When it arrived there was no movement spacer ring so i have adapted one to fit and its doing the job nicely,i have fitted a strap that is almost identical to the original because the original was incomplete(missing locking clasp) and now its on the wrist and keeping modern quartz time,the movement by the way is a 6 jewel HARLEY ,anyway some pics(sorry for the low quality pics)


----------



## Shum

The Ronda Harley 375 is my favorite Ronda movement and it has a very odd feel when you push and pull the crown and it was around from 1980 to 1989 when they had to drop the Harley brand. The 6 jewel version was only made to order and are very uncommon but the good news is that there are a lot of spare 1 jewel versions to be had on the net if one would need spare parts. It sound like you have a to short stem on your watch so it has probably been swapped out but as long as it works I wouldn't bother with it.

I don't know why but I love these 1970-1980 quartz watches and I promise myself to stop buying them and start work on mechanical watches but I just can't. 

I would have put your watch into the late 1970's as the hands and case have the typical 70's design but there was an ovelap into the early 1980's. The BN 82 could stand for 1982.


----------



## Apollonaught

Thanks Shum,thats great information,now i can give a rough date for it,cool,i dont think the crown thing will be an issue it takes a good turn and a half to change the date and i don`t think that`s likely to happen while wearing it.Also good to know the movement is nice too,it`s proven itself over the last 8 hours to be spot on,and ive never had a "Harley" before(ha ha),anyway thanks again.


regards,
Apollonaught


----------



## Shum

I was browsing Certina stuff and came across this thread. Then look at the first post in this thread...
Vintage quartz - Vintage Watches - WatchTalkForum

What happened here?


----------



## busmatt

You're not the first Shum

https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=11240018

I think the mods need to look into this

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Shum

In a way I'm flattered that someone liked my watch so much. Can it be a case of them needing some threads in a dying forum?


----------



## bobbee

Go and have a look now, Shum.
I left a little message to BonBon. He certainly takes after his avatar!


----------



## Shum

LOL

Thanks buddy.


----------



## busmatt

bobbee said:


> Go and have a look now, Shum.
> I left a little message to BonBon. He certainly takes after his avatar!


"Thumbs" up

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## yungkilla

You seem to know what you're doing. I just barely signed up for this, and I have no idea how to do anything. I'm tryna figure out some things about "Brut" watches, cause I found a rad one that's pretty cheap. what do I do?


----------



## Shum

yungkilla said:


> You seem to know what you're doing. I just barely signed up for this, and I have no idea how to do anything. I'm tryna figure out some things about "Brut" watches, cause I found a rad one that's pretty cheap. what do I do?


They used to have nice 1-5 jewel movements made in Honk Kong just like the "Love Time" I have in the beginning of the the thread with Swiss made parts but I think they went over to cheaper China made movements in the late 80's so they are mostly junk. So what do you want to know?


----------



## Shum

Unola isn't a brand I often come across and the first quartz watch. It's in really good condition but dirty and there are small cracks in the crystal so it's coming out.








This is also a first for me a FE (France Ebauche) 8121 and don't be alarm of the exposed coil as the movement normally is covered with a plastic cover that I have removed. To remove the movement one must first remove the screws that hold the movement in the case and then the movement is taken out from the front.

The design of the movement looks to be from the late 70's but I think it is from the early 80's as the case is a more slender design.








Here it's all cleaned and with a new crystal. I did make a silly mistake when I was straightening the hands and pressed just a bit to hard and slipped so part of the lume on the minute hand broke off.


----------



## James A

GP Cal.352



https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/girard-perregaux-ref-9444-2-1972-quartz-watch-cal-352-a-2043290.html

Regards,


----------



## James A

Timex time machine model 62.




https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/timex-time-machine-model-62-a-1781810.html

Regards,


----------



## Shum

Great watches!

I doubt I'll find one of them in any junk lot.


----------



## 28A

I definitely think the next step in my collecting is going to be towards vintage quartz divers. So much appeal..


----------



## James A

Shum said:


> Great watches!
> 
> I doubt I'll find one of them in any junk lot.


Never say never Shum









Regards,


----------



## busmatt

28A said:


> I definitely think the next step in my collecting is going to be towards vintage quartz divers. So much appeal..


Says the man who was going to be happy with one trench watch and has now diversified into vintage divers and is now looking at vintage Quartz 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## 28A

busmatt said:


> Says the man who was going to be happy with one trench watch and has now diversified into vintage divers and is now looking at vintage Quartz
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Oh shoosh you!

For what it's worth trench watches aren't the best thing to wear in a workshop.. and i happened to acquire a liking towards divers and the "grab n go" of quartz.. so..

Don't remind me damnit! Haha.


----------



## Wibbs

James A said:


> GP Cal.352
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/girard-perregaux-ref-9444-2-1972-quartz-watch-cal-352-a-2043290.html
> 
> Regards,


What never fails to impress me about the GP Cal 350's is how the seconds hand always hits the markers on the button all the way around the dial. Very rare to see in quartz analogue watches since and nowadays. The Grand Seiko 9F movement uses a tiny spring as an anti backlash device to make this happen(and I gather in real world use they can still sometimes be off), some early Omega quartz movements used an index gear and pawl to achieve the same thing(which works like a charm, but is fiddly as all hell to work on). Pic of same on my Mariner 1310 movement.









It's that hair like thing to the right.

The other nice thing about the GP movement is no exposed coil to damage. And it had more torque so didn't require the short light and spindly hands of most quartz up until the mid eighties(even the Seiko 9f needs some engineering "tricks" to allow it to drive mechanical sized hands). It's quite different to any that followed it, even though it was a major template for others. IMH the Vuffray stepping motor has not been surpassed in design and engineering terms to this day.



28A said:


> I definitely think the next step in my collecting is going to be towards vintage quartz divers. So much appeal..


Aye, I'm on the hunt myself for the first proper diver to feature a quartz engine. No literature on the subject at all, so some guesswork is in play, though I may have a lead&#8230;  If you're looking for quartz divers the French Yema are a good one IMHO, but _only_ their Superman range. They were head and shoulders above their other models in quality(and original price). Think of them as the "French Submariner". Though they're more svelte than any Sub, doubly impressive considering the depth rating(which they will pass with good seals). The first quartz ones came out in the late 70's running a French FE(IIRC?) movement. Later when Seiko bought into the company they ran with their movements. Either are good, though the FE has a trimmer and is of higher quality IMH, though if it dies, the Seiko is way easier to replace. Here's my late 80's Seiko engined Superman®









They can be had for around the 200 euro mark. The mechanicals go for double that. Make sure it has the bezel lock thingy though as they're made from unobtanium.

Speaking of GO 352s&#8230; Here's one that makes even the Tron dial examples look common.









A Consul GP352 with an IBM punchcard design motif. Only one example has shown up so far. I contacted GP about it as they and Consul shared the road together back in the late 60's to late 70's, and they replied on their forum, but sadly their forum seems to have gone down so I never could read the replies.


----------



## 28A

I did end up having a look on the French eBay as you suggested and found a bunch of Monnin cases divers that went for a reasonable price.. So I think they have some good stuff but just gotta have the deniros to pay for it. These were some pretty nice divers too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shum

Here we have a nice Longines from ca 1990.








Inside is a Lonignes L156.4 or rather a ETA 255.411. This movement was only put into finer watches in the day and it is a bit different under the hood as the keyless works is all on the electronic side. Also to remove the stem there is a screw to loosen instead of a push button and this is because of the keyless design and I wonder if ETA really are the designers of this movement.

The problem with this one is that some of the teeth have gone bad on the date disk and also damaged the setting wheel. I got one extrta Lonignes branded movement to take parts from but as the date wheel is the wrong color I also bought two scrapped Eterna movements and one has the right color date wheel so hopefully I can get one nice working watch out of them.


----------



## Shum

Here is something a bit different and it's a 1976 Citizen LCD watch. The crystal is the most problematic thing to deal with and I'll try to shave it down and see how it looks but I'll also see if I have something that fits. If not I think it will look nice anyway. It came with the original bracelet but it in very bad nick and I don't think I can save it but I'll try.








Why the buttons have different colored caps I don't know but it looks good.








Citizen liked to add something extra and with this extra button one can reset the seconds counter so you can use the watch as a simple chronograph or always have perfect time. Here one can see the problem with the crystal.








The first digit is a 6 telling us it was made in 1976 and the following 1 means January.








The movement is a 9060A And I so like how thy picked the biggest battery on the market and put is slap bang in the middle. And I was very happy to see that the battery hadn't exploded so inside it's very nice and clean.


----------



## James A

Hi Shum,

FL digital. Can you guess the year?





Clue...



Regards,


----------



## Shum

I close my eyes and say 1977. ;-)


----------



## 28A

I finally have my first vintage quartz!! A November, 1978 Seiko 7546.

This won't be staying in this configuration for very long, for those of you keeping an eye on my 6309 thread..


----------



## Shum

Here are two Certina beauties I just finished and I'm sure am proud as they were total wrecks. They are both from the mid 80's and have ETA 955.112 movements.








This one had a smashed crystal and it always amazes me the dials survive without any damage. The lume is just great and it light up very nicely








This one was in very bad shape and I had to put a replacement movement in it from a scrapped Certina gold watch. The hands are one size to long but of the right type and the second hand was all mangled but I'm really happy how it turned out. Here there is only lume dots but they really brings out the dial to it's best when they light up.


----------



## Apollonaught

Hi Shum,Nice Certinas,i especially like the black dialed one.

I was going to send you a Pm,but i can`t seem to insert an image without using a server or something,so if the Mods will permit i`ll post it here.








I picked up this nice Citizen Chronograph recently,but it has issues,one on the pushers is missing,but the functions of the pusher still work and the date,month,and time can still be set.The button on the bottom left does`nt seem to do anything.I was going to sell it on,but would rather see it go to a forum member.Send me a Pm if your interested.Thanks mods,i know this is not the way things are done here,so apologies in advance.


----------



## Shum

I just finished this nice little Candino from the early 80's.








Doesn't look to bad and inside is a nice ETA 963.116








Well it is all chrome so it does have issues. I guess I could change the crown to make it look better.


----------



## derids

Got this guy recently and put in a battery and bingo,working great. Old 70's TI. Anyone know the date of manufacture?


----------



## Shum

Sometimes they have written the year on the inside of the case back but I would say ca 1979-80 as alarm functions were all the rage then.


----------



## Shum

Here are two more nice ETA thin V8 based watches but this time they put up a big fight as they were in very bad shape and if one looks close they still are.








First out is this mid to late 80's Certina. I had to change the circuit board on this one but now it ticking on in perfection, however it has a secret. One might not see it at once but between 9 and 12 o clock round the edges the dial is bent and it beyond me to put this right as it would most likely look much worse if I would try to bend it back into shape. I guess someone tried to fix it at one point but made a mess of it then sold it on to me as junk.








This Tissot from 1981 was a real pain in the rump as it has a dial in very bad shape round the edges and someone has tried to fix this one as well and broke off both dial feet so I had to fasten the dial with special sticky jelly pads. But by doing so the dial is a fraction further out from the movement so I then had to bend the minute hand up and the same with the second hand but it's not easy to spot this.

The crown was also worn out so trying to find one that fit was also a pain as the pipe on this early thin Tissot was rather thick but I found a period Certina crown that fits perfectly and as they didn't sign their crowns during this period no one will ever know.


----------



## nick10

Some call it baby Omega Marine Chronometer. Some say it's real name is Omega Seamaster Mariner II. But the sure thing is that's it is mine!


----------



## 28A

Thought i should update my vintage quartz collection here..

That 7546 above ended up becoming this..










And i also picked up this last Friday.. March of 1978.. i'd say that fits in with the vintage eh? Bought this from the original owner. I thought that was neat.










And i also have another 7546 dress watch (for the movement, of course!) on it's way that should be here today i hope.


----------



## Shum

I have been hitting dead ends lately with some watches so when I finished 3 in one sitting I was truly chuffed.








They are all from the mid 80's and are of similar design. The first Tissot gave me a fight and it broke 2 crystals before it was satisfied rubbing it in but with a stunning dial like that I'll forgive it. The middle Certina has a different dial design and I was fist tempted to swap it out for a ordinary one as it's damaged round the edges but I just didn't have the hart to so it stayed and I must say I love it. The Tissot on the right is a more common model with a not so special dial but I'd be happy wearing it.


----------



## R-H

1978 Seiko


----------



## busmatt

New to me, Favre Leuba Harpoon









Not sure if the hands are original but I paid peanuts for it so who cares

Matt


----------



## Shum

Darn! That was nice. Any chance of looking inside?

I have seen similar models from other brand from the 70s with these hands so they can be original.


----------



## busmatt

No problem Shum,









Case back markings

Now then, what movement do you think? I was expecting the venerable ETA V8 but it's had a heart transplant at some time










Miyota movement

Oh well it's still wearable and I may find a genuine movement one day but it's not that bad

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Shum

Is that ring round the movement loose so it can be taken out? It looks like there is a score in the metal on the inside of the case edge for movement holder washes.


----------



## busmatt

Yes the metal ring around the movement is loose and it would come out if the crown stem wasn't there, there is a grove for movement holding washers as you said and the size tally's with an ETA 155.112 as you suggested in the PM but now, is the watch worth spending the money on replacing the movement, around £40 for a new movement plus I have no hands and holding screws and I have no tools to do the swap with (I'm limited to being able to open the backs) so until it stops I'm inclined to wear it as it is.

Matt


----------



## Shum

They sure did a nice job in the conversion so if it looks the part why not.


----------



## 28A

Another update seeing as i forgot about this thread till i got a notification from it. The orange one above became this:










The 7546 i mentioned above arrived eventually.. I removed the battery out of it to prevent any possible leakage while it's not being used. This one dated to 1978.










Which then transformed to this..










And then ended up as this at the moment.. i'm awaiting buying some parts for it to finish it off. The hands are just sitting on top of the crystal for the picture though. Not installed yet.










I don't know why one picture is smaller than the others though..


----------



## Giotime

A recent garage sale find. Not sure what runs it. Only have unscrewed the battery compartment to replace battery and find that it runs great. But this watch is sure hefty. Weighs a ton.


----------



## Apollonaught

Shum said:


> I have been hitting dead ends lately with some watches so when I finished 3 in one sitting I was truly chuffed.
> 
> View attachment 5044265
> 
> They are all from the mid 80's and are of similar design. The first Tissot gave me a fight and it broke 2 crystals before it was satisfied rubbing it in but with a stunning dial like that I'll forgive it. The middle Certina has a different dial design and I was fist tempted to swap it out for a ordinary one as it's damaged round the edges but I just didn't have the hart to so it stayed and I must say I love it. The Tissot on the right is a more common model with a not so special dial but I'd be happy wearing it.


Thank you very much for the Certina Shum,I`m really enjoying wearing it.After the first week or so of wearing it though i found the water damage to th dial too much of a distraction,especially when checking the date.........







.......but after an hour or two using a well calibrated thorn from a coastal weed,this is how it looks now....






Thanks again.

Cheers,


----------



## Shum

Great stuff that!

You made it look even better and you can see that the stem is also damaged but so long as it works I do as little as possible.


----------



## Apollonaught

Shum said:


> Great stuff that!
> 
> You made it look even better and you can see that the stem is also damaged but so long as it works I do as little as possible.


Yeah the stem is on the list of to do`s,i think i`ll soak it vinegar overnight to soften it up.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Apollonaught said:


> Thank you very much for the Certina Shum,I`m really enjoying wearing it.After the first week or so of wearing it though i found the water damage to th dial too much of a distraction,especially when checking the date.........
> View attachment 5825154
> 
> .......but after an hour or two using a well calibrated thorn from a coastal weed,this is how it looks now....
> View attachment 5825162
> Thanks again.
> 
> Cheers,


That is mighty impressive.
Adam


----------



## Apollonaught

Thanks Adam.
You need good lighting,good magnification,a steady hand and above all patience.You also need to think of the worse case scenario before you start,which in this case was loosing a few minute markers,having felt i could live with that,i went for it.(may try something to add minute markers later on)


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Apollonaught said:


> Thanks Adam.
> You need good lighting,good magnification,a steady hand and above all patience.You also need to think of the worse case scenario before you start,which in this case was loosing a few minute markers,having felt i could live with that,i went for it.(may try something to add minute markers later on)


I am impressed, I would like to know more details to add to my course.
Regards


----------



## Apollonaught

There is no magic going on here Horologist007,after carefully examining the dial i realized how it was created,the base dial is silvered in a similar way a mirror is silvered,then a painted silver layer sits on top of that with printed markers on top of that,i basically removed the painted layer(with a thorn) in areas effected by the damage, being super careful enough to leave the original printing(minute markers) intact,thus because it is silver over silver it is hard to see the missing painted layer until the shinier base silver reflects.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Apollonaught said:


> There is no magic going on here Horologist007,after carefully examining the dial i realized how it was created,the base dial is silvered in a similar way a mirror is silvered,then a painted silver layer sits on top of that with printed markers on top of that,i basically removed the painted layer(with a thorn) in areas effected by the damage, being super careful enough to leave the original printing(minute markers) intact,thus because it is silver over silver it is hard to see the missing painted layer until the shinier base silver reflects.


I surely was not questioning anything trick, I a have never seen a metal dial "repaired" as well as that. Kudos to you.

Regards


----------



## Apollonaught

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> I surely was not questioning anything trick, I a have never seen a metal dial "repaired" as well as that. Kudos to you.
> 
> Regards


Thanks again,
I think the hard part is going to be restoring the minute marks between 15-20 and 40-43 seconds,but i have some old seiko dials i can practice on first,so wish me luck.


----------



## Shum

Here are two Omega f300 watches and the special thing about them is that they are never used so they look stunning.








The bad thing is that the gaskets inside have turned to gunk so they need cleaning. The black one is a looker but I love the strap on the other one.

Sometimes I wish I was a collector but no they are going to be sold.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

I agree, both lookers.
Adam


----------



## Shum

I just finished this old brute. It's a Tissot from 1977 and no one (maybe it's mother) can say it's a nice looking watch. I think it was for the hard rockers or punkers that wanted something different. It's a timezone model so it was expensive in the day.


----------



## laikrodukas

What do You mean "timezone" ?


----------



## Shum

laikrodukas said:


> What do You mean "timezone" ?


You can set the hour and date separate from minutes and seconds so it's easy to put the watch forward and backawad as you pass time zones.

This was very popular in the 70's but nowadays people think the watch is broken when they try to set the time as one hears a loud ticking and only the hour hand moves when you turn the crown.


----------



## laikrodukas

Pretty cool


----------



## busmatt

About as cool as it got when I was in school










Citizen Colour Graphic

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt

Shum said:


> View attachment 6089050
> 
> I just finished this old brute. It's a Tissot from 1977 and no one (maybe it's mother) can say it's a nice looking watch. I think it was for the hard rockers or punkers that wanted something different. It's a timezone model so it was expensive in the day.


Ahh, the timezone feature, I got this Longines cheap because it was "BROKEN" 










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Shum

Yes I remember when I was a lad in school and it was these fantastic LCD watches we all wanted. Sure they broke after a week but they were cheap.

Broken 70's quartz watches are so cool...

The thing is that they really seam to be broken so I understand why people think they are.


----------



## Shum

Here are two more watches I finshed today. Nothing special but I like them.








This 1983 Pulsar is unusual in that it has a stainless steel case so it really is a quality Seiko just branded Pulsar.








Yet one more 80's Certina. 

Now Certina has gone back to this logo and I feel this is the right way to go as the 80's watches are among the most stylish they made.


----------



## laikrodukas

Pulsars are really good 
I have a modern kinetic one. Can You beat it? No.


----------



## Shum

laikrodukas said:


> Pulsars are really good
> I have a modern kinetic one. Can You beat it? No.


Is it chrome or satainless steel? Pulsar was Seikos bargain brand but I don't know how it is today. I have seen some really nice Pulsar watches over the years so it could ba a case of different markets more then the quality.


----------



## laikrodukas

I think it's SS, case is semi brushed, semi mirror polished


----------



## Shum

Yup, Stainless steel and it looks just like any Seiko. It could be that Seiko watches use sapphire crystals.


----------



## KasperDK

Shum said:


> Pulsar was Seikos bargain brand but I don't know how it is today.


Pulsar is sorta their middle range now, with Lorus being the cheap ones. The Pulsars are usually nice enough, the Lorus definately feel cheaper.


----------



## KasperDK

busmatt said:


> About as cool as it got when I was in school
> 
> Citizen Colour Graphic
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Wow! never seen one of those before Very nice. I picked up a a couple of old casios yesterday, will post a picture if they work. (Along with a Certina and Candino automatic, had to buy 29 watches in total to get 3-4 that i was interested in, I'm sure my wife will ship me off to an asylum soon)


----------



## KasperDK

Well they both work, the other isn't as nice (it's a databank thing - think i'll flog it) - This one i'll keep. It's a W-36 with a wee little Marlin, on the original bracelet. Nothing special, reasonable condition - Everything works. Here it is, forgive the dust!


----------



## Molliedooker

When slimmer was best. Purchased in Hawaii in june 1980 . Serviced around 15 months ago and as accurate as modern quartz.


----------



## Shum

Great watch!

Watches like this scare me though as it looks more modern then it is and they didn't put coil guards on all the movements back then so one slip with the opener and good by circuit board.


----------



## Will_f

I have one vintage Quartz. It was a gift from my father in law a few years ago. He apparently bought it in 1980. Still pretty accurate at about +20s/year.

Wish I had a case back tool to look at the movement.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molliedooker

Shum said:


> Great watch!
> 
> Watches like this scare me though as it looks more modern then it is and they didn't put coil guards on all the movements back then so one slip with the opener and good by circuit board.


Yes your right there. I think the watchmaker was amazed it was still going when I told him the crystal would fog up on a humid day


----------



## Shum

Will_f said:


> I have one vintage Quartz. It was a gift from my father in law a few years ago. He apparently bought it in 1980. Still pretty accurate at about +20s/year.
> 
> Wish I had a case back tool to look at the movement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Inside you will find a Rolex 5035 movement. Rolex actually sold these from 1977 to 2001 but not many were made so hold on to it as you will be hard pressed to find a new one.

Oysterquartz.net


----------



## Shum

Molliedooker said:


> Yes your right there. I think the watchmaker was amazed it was still going when I told him the crystal would fog up on a humid day


I often come across Japanese watches form the late 70's that I fist thought were from the 90's.


----------



## busmatt

Will_f said:


> I have one vintage Quartz. It was a gift from my father in law a few years ago. He apparently bought it in 1980. Still pretty accurate at about +20s/year.
> 
> Wish I had a case back tool to look at the movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the only Rolex I've ever desired, I will have one one day

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## James A

Will_f said:


> I have one vintage Quartz. It was a gift from my father in law a few years ago. He apparently bought it in 1980. Still pretty accurate at about +20s/year.
> 
> Wish I had a case back tool to look at the movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Will,

Great gift from your father in law. Here is an ad for the Oysterquartz featuring Sir Ed and the super tough guy Reinhold Messner ( this guy was so tough he didn't have hair on his chest he had branches) Trust your watch gets a little wrist time. 










Regards,


----------



## Will_f

James A said:


> Nice Will,
> 
> Great gift from your father in law. Here is an ad for the Oysterquartz featuring Sir Ed and the super tough guy Reinhold Messner ( this guy was so tough he didn't have hair on his chest he had branches) Trust your watch gets a little wrist time.
> 
> Regards,


Actually, it doesn't get a whole lot of wrist time despite being absolutely gorgeous. It's the one watch in my collection (aside maybe from a high beat King Seiko) that might actually appreciate in value, so I baby it. I'm visiting my FIL in May so I'll definitely be wearing it for that trip.

Babying it is kind of silly because eventually Rolex will stop servicing the movement. I guess because it ticks once per second it is pretty long lived and from what I've read the 5035 is built to last, but entropy claims everything eventually so I might as well enjoy it while I can.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eeeb

Shum said:


> Is it chrome or satainless steel? Pulsar was Seikos bargain brand but I don't know how it is today. I have seen some really nice Pulsar watches over the years so it could ba a case of different markets more then the quality.


The Pulsar brand was originally the first LED watch... made in the USA by a semiconductor company. They were very expensive. The original one was developed in conjunction with Hamilton. It's battery life was only slightly longer than today's 'smart' watches.

The US semiconductor companies all got out of watches when they figured out they could make more money in computers than in consumer goods. (They were right.) They sold the brand name to Seiko.

Since then it has become a lower/middle tier quartz... a cut above the unbrand Chinese quartz watches.


----------



## Eeeb

abzack said:


> Sorry for my delayed reply Shum. Hartmut is correct, Jaeger LeCoultre. I have 2 quartz JLC, the Heraion and a Kryos.
> 
> Heraion...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kryos...


The movement for these JLCs was made by GP. It is believed they were the first analog quartz watches. There are threads on this elsewhere.


----------



## Shum

Eeeb said:


> The Pulsar brand was originally the first LED watch... made in the USA by a semiconductor company. They were very expensive. The original one was developed in conjunction with Hamilton. It's battery life was only slightly longer than today's 'smart' watches.
> 
> The US semiconductor companies all got out of watches when they figured out they could make more money in computers than in consumer goods. (They were right.) They sold the brand name to Seiko.
> 
> Since then it has become a lower/middle tier quartz... a cut above the unbrand Chinese quartz watches.


The funny thing is that the two standard movements Pulsar used in the 80's actually are better then the Seiko ones as they more often then not work after all these years. The problem with Pulsar watches are the dials that are not put together as well so they often have missing markers or logos and the chrome cases don't wear well over the years, but they work...


----------



## Wibbs

Eeeb said:


> The movement for these JLCs was made by GP. It is believed they were the first analog quartz watches.


Not quite. Though so much has been lost as far as detail goes in this early quartz period all sorts of stories have piled up on the interwebs. GP were in at the start alright and were developing their now inhouse quartz movement(with JLC supplying the mechanical parts) from the mid 1960's, but the Seiko Astron, the Swiss conglomerate Beta 21 and the Longines Ultraquartz were available in the market for at least a year before(70/71) the GP movements showed up(72). The GP was the first to have what became the standard frequency of quartz oscillators, in that sense they're arguably the template for what followed as far as analog quartz watches go. It was also the first Swiss quartz to have a stepping motor rather than a tuning fork type setup. They also put them forward for chronometer testing which was a first for production quartz(fully cased production examples tested over 30 days too, not the movement only for a few days a la Rolex et al). Maybe more significantly for the new market they were notably cheaper than other quartz of the time. Though cheap is a relative term, they were twice the price of a Rolex no date Sub or an Omega Speedmaster, but a third cheaper than the Longines Ultraquartz and at least half the price of an Omega Electroquartz.


----------



## Accutronredux




----------



## Accutronredux

The Bulova Accuquartz (caliber 224) watches in my collection. Although a tuning fork was incorporated in the movement it served only as a stepper motor to drive the hands. The timekeeping was accomplished by a quartz module.


----------



## Wibbs

I do love the Rolex quartz. Gorgeous movement on these and unique cases too and they were in production for a very long time. I can't think of another high quality quartz movement that was in production for so long? 
_

Fantastic_ collection of Bully Accuquartz' AR.  :-! Highly underrated in this man's humble opinion. Bulova had bought in a few (rarer than unicorn poop) Beta 21's to get on board with the new tech, but they were crazy money and must have caused minor cardiac arrests among their accountants when buying the movements in. I can well understand why they thought twice on that score(as did the majority of Swiss companies actually).

What Bulova did next with their in house solution was again IMH nothing short of genius. They basically came up with a Beta 21 without the massive(unnecessary) expense with their existing tuning fork tech. This also made for a very robust movement and more importantly one that their existing manufacturing, tooling and on the ground watchmakers could work with. Though I would say they are a thundering [expletive deleted ] to regulate with that arrangement of teeny screws. Still, I've had a few over the years - mostly '75 Centenary models as I love the case design - and have found that they can be _scarily_ accurate, especially given their age and that they're not thermocompensated. Sub 20 seconds per year accurate. And this is after a strong tea fuelled eejit like me has been at them with the spanners and screwdrivers. To be fair I never go near the indexing bit. That way lies madness and profanity and broken dreams. 

These are still crazy bargains. They can be had for a couple of hundred quid and usually/often less, sometimes much less. _Bargain! _Here's one of mine and my fave. Oh so seventiestastic. :-!










Speaking of oddball accuracy(and tuning forks)...

Been wearing this daft old thing yet again today.










Well earlier this month I decided to see how it was tracking accuracy wise. Apologies for the awful pic.










I replaced the battery in late April of this year(it eats batteries like the Cookie monster eats cookies) and set it then. Half a second slow in six months. Crazy.


----------



## Will_f

Wibbs said:


> I do love the Rolex quartz. Gorgeous movement on these and unique cases too and they were in production for a very long time. I can't think of another high quality quartz movement that was in production for so long?


Seiko 9F has been around since 1993. That would put it at 22-23 years. Pretty close to the 5035. I used to have the ultra high accuracy version (5s/y) in a Grand Seiko anniversary model but sold it a few months ago because I never wore it. I'll probably regret it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasperDK

Don't know if 1987 is old enough to be vintage, but I just picked up this one the other day - had a mighty struggle getting the new crystal in place.


----------



## Shum

Let us say that the movement was designed in 1985.


----------



## Liizio

Hi! I've been lurking the vintage & pocket watches forum for a couple of months now, and finally got the courage to post something myself. Here are a couple of my many quartz pieces:

Firstly, my daily wearer, a 1977-ish Citizen Crystron:







I got this watch from a local flea market. It was in a glued-shut box filled with all kinds of random tat including coins, keys, tools, -and yes- five or six watches. The watches included this Crystron, a 1970s Seiko Automatic, and a 1950s ladies Tissot. I bought the box for 15 euros, went home, popped a new battery in the crystron, and ticking away it went. I've been wearing this watch for a couple of weeks now, and I'm enjoying it a lot. Sure it has a lot of scratches from 40 years of service, but at least nothing is really broken. The movement is 7 jewel Citizen cal. 8630, similiar to this one:







I also just snapped this picture of my qualitron led watch from early 70s. The watch itself isn't that great, the accuracy is terrible and setting the time is a pain. But it looks nice, and I have a thing for 70's design. Here it is pictured with a led calculator from the same company:







I also have a rather large collection of vintage calculators, I think they are a nice image of their era in a same way watches are.

I have a Seiko 7A28 coming in the mail right now, we'll see how that on works out.


----------



## Liizio

Just found two more Crystrons while thrifting:









The brown dialed one is a 4 jewel Cal. 8560 and blue one is a 2 jewel cal. 8550, both from 1978. Both are running a keeping good time, but the blue one has some hand alignment issues.

My uncle also bought a lot of non-running quartz watches from ebay, and gave me a couple of them to see if I could get them running:

Firstly, a nice looking Seiko 7A28 from 1983 -ish. the 1/10s. and chrono minute dials work great, and I could get the running second, minute and hour hands running by warming the watch up a bit, but the chrono second hand just jitters about in that one place. Probably the oil is just dried up? Anyway, I dont fancy opening it up, I've heard that the middle bridge is quite fiddly to get back together, to say the least...









And from the same lot came this rather peculiar aluminium bezeled Seiko, the mighty DATA-2000. This thing originally came with a little keyboard, so you could write notes and make calculations with your mighty watch, and probably look like a tool while doing so. I don't have the huge battery this thing uses, so I have been unable to test if it runs. And I don't have the keyboard anyway, so this thing is pretty useless anyway. An interesting piece of kit nonetheless.









I have to admit, I like the DATA-2000 way more I should. :roll:


----------



## Shum

Smart watches aren't anything new.


----------



## Shum

Here is a different watch. It's a Swedish branded Lejon (Lion) and the quality is just as good as any other Swiss made watch from the 80's.








Looks just like a Certina or Tissot from the same period and the steel case is so typical from ca 80-82.








Inside one can find a nice ETA 963.116 movement.








When I took a closer look at the movement I noticed some glue holding a spring in place left of the crown and wondered why one would do this?

One thing that was wrong with the watch was that there was no distinct click when you put the crown in set date mode but a good loud click to the second set time mode. So I think a watchmaker had attempted to fix this by gluing the spring in place that holds the setting lever in tension but had failed at fixing the problem.

In fact there was no fault with the watch at all...

The reason it had this problem was that the plastic movement holder didn't hold the movement tight in the case so the lever couldn't return to it's correct position and why not?

Nothing wrong with the plastic holder either...

Simple the rubber gasket on the caseback was just to thick so when the back was screwed in it didn't go deep down enough to push against the plastic ring so it was moving around when one pulled and pushed the crown.

A new thinner gasket and all is well with the watch but I'll leave the fix as is.


----------



## Liizio

Curious, that Lejon probably has something to do with Leijona -watches sold here in Finland? At least the logo is simliar... I have this bit older but still quite similar finnish quartz lion:









Sadly, this one isn't in such a good condition as Shum's Lion. The dial is scratched and the watch likes to stop from time to time...

On other note, I finally got the right battery for the mighty DATA-2000, and it actually started working!









If only I had the keyboard.

And since I'm here, I thought I'd post some more photos of couple of other quartz pieces I happen to have.
Firstly, here's a rather interesting Citizen Seven Ana-digi, or whatever it really is supposed to be called...









Interesting piece, but for some reason I rarely wear it. 
And secondly, my grandfather gave me this Ricoh quartz watch he got for his 50th birthday, back in 1985. He says he has never wore it, and since it's such in nice condition, I don't think I'm going to either. It can stay in it's box.


----------



## NWP627

Early 70's JLC Master Quartz...


----------



## Shum

Nice watches!

It wouldn't surprise me if it's the same owner but the Swedish Lejon is no more. Well I haven't seen then in many years.


----------



## Liizio

My uncle just scored this Grand Seiko from 'bay and gave it to me for some TLC:







The watch was running fine when he got it, but we still decided to open it up to see the general condition of the watch. The movement (cal. 9943 Twin Quartz) was in pretty nice shape, but there was a lot of dirt and actually a tiny bit of rust between the parts of the case. Luckily, it cleaned up quite nicely. Now, we'll just have to see how well it actually keeps time...









It's certainly not in a perfect condition, but good enough for a nearly 40 year old watch. And I think the patina on the dial looks fantastic!


----------



## Shum

Here is something different.








A 70's Stowa quartz watch and I have actually never seen one like it so they are probably very rare. Quartz movement in pocket watches wasn't that common in the 70's as quartz was expensive and modern so not really seen as fitting for pocket watches. In the 80's this changed and a lot of garbage quartz pocket watches were made.








Looks like some kind of plate.








Inside is a ESA 960.111 movement. There are three different crests on the movement: ESA, FHF and INT. Also it says Patented so it's an early version of the movement and I would date it to around 1973-74.


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Shum

Bravingtons Renown is new to me but I guess it's a common brand in the UK?


----------



## busmatt

Shum said:


> Bravingtons Renown is new to me but I guess it's a common brand in the UK?


I've never seen another one Shum, ESA9315

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/bravingtons-renown-2790274.html

Matt


----------



## Shum

busmatt said:


> I've never seen another one Shum, ESA9315
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/bravingtons-renown-2790274.html
> 
> Matt


Well we are here to show and tell and we might also learn something as well.


----------



## Giotime

Not exactly vintage. About 1990, but at least it's NOS, 3 jewels and quite thin.


----------



## busmatt

No need to explain this one










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Neeko

Hello fellow WUS's,

I have a Pulsar that belonged to my father, I believe he may have purchased this back in the mid to late 1970's or early 1980's. I tried to find a year of manufacture but no luck yet. Can someone help out here? Some time ago I had a battery installed and the watch ran for a short while then stopped and I haven't touched it since except for the removal of the battery. Any suggestions to get this running again? Try another new battery? Replace movement? Any help would be appreciated. My dear dad passed away almost 20yrs ago and I really would to have this running again.
Thanks!


----------



## Shum

Looks like the first number is an eight so it would then be from 1978. As it worked then stopped makes me believe it's only dirt or lack of oil so try to oil the visible jewels and bushes and I see 4 in the picture.

You need some quartz oil and the finest oiler and some Rodico to remove any excess.


----------



## Neeko

Thank you Shum, I appreciate your input! I'll see what I (or my watch guy) can do and post later.



Shum said:


> Looks like the first number is an eight so it would then be from 1978. As it worked then stopped makes me believe it's only dirt or lack of oil so try to oil the visible jewels and bushes and I see 4 in the picture.
> 
> You need some quartz oil and the finest oiler and some Rodico to remove any excess.


----------



## Shum

Neeko said:


> Thank you Shum, I appreciate your input! I'll see what I (or my watch guy) can do and post later.


It's sad that Seiko has made Pulsar into a rock bottom brand now days so a stailess steal 2 jewel great looking watch is worth nothing today. I have sold many Pulsar watches but it's hard to get more then $10 for them.


----------



## busmatt

C:1973 Gruen Teletime










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Giotime

Another cup of coffee priced yard sale Quartz. Bought it because had full stainless case, rotating bezel, 200 meter water rating, screw down crown , cyclops date Crystal and its original band. But I thought it likely had a cheap no jewel movement. Was pleasantly surprised to find a pretty nice quality 7 jewel eta 955-124. Never heard of the name on dial, it seems to be part of a Swissa group of watches that were assembled in America from Swiss parts. Ranfft dates the movement at 1979-1987.


----------



## Theo951

Here is something from the very early Quartz times as Swiss Ronda attempted to entry into the Quartz market using his own brand name.
One of the 1st Swiss calibers the Quartz Ronda cal 1377. 
The Quartz frequency on the dial and the Quartz symbol on the back case was typical by that time at mid 70s
























Below cal 1377 in late and early electronic blocks versions.


----------



## busmatt

I've got one of those movements in an Ingersoll, different case but same movement



















Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Theo951

Yes,
it seems that Ronda made few Cal. 1377 under the Ronda Brand and later on delivered those and other calibers to other manufactures.
Most probably was better business at the time where many players came on the market.
Your looks like this or like this or like this 


































All the same but different 
Best Regards


----------



## busmatt

Any chance of a shot of all your watches

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Theo951

Sure,
I believe it does not take much to complete the Vintage Quartz with all my items.
I will step back in time to close the gap between tuning Fork and early Quartz starting with the Bulova.
The Accuquartz series 224x of Bulova have offered the tuning fork technology driven by Quartz Oscillator, in order to achieve highest Accuracy as possible.
The Quartz frequency standard at 32.768 KHz gives at IC frequency divider an odd tuning fork resonance frequency of 341 1/3 Hertz output, made all existing timers stop working, as the bulova had used the 360 Herz standard at that time.









In that sense it is a quartz watch and belongs to this discussion.






























Interesting the 224x calibers? move on this direction?
Best Regards


----------



## journeyforce

Count me in as being a big fan of quartz watches. I do believe that 1986 or so is the end of the great quartz revolution. From the release of the first quartz by Seiko in 1969 to the mid 1980's, quartz watch makers like Seiko, Citizen, Longines, Omega,GP and others went all out to make quartz movements that were just as complex and attractive as their mechanical counterparts. These watches had 7 to 10 jeweled movements which filled the case without the need for a movement spacer. They also kept excellent time and were superior to mechanical watches in the time keeping game. During the first 3 of 4 years of quartz watches, you could buy several Rolex Subs for the same price as a quartz watch.
Once quartz watches came down in price so that they were very affordable, that was the death knell of many of those Swiss watch companies because on a quartz watch you simply set it once and that was that. The only time you needed to screw with the crown was to set it if the battery died, went to a different timezone or for daylight savings time or had to set the date due to a short month. If you had a quartz watch without a date on it and lived in an area where there was no daylights saving time then you did not have to touch the crown until the battery needed to be replaced. Contrast that with an automatic watch which has to be constantly worn and always needs to be adjusted because it is too fast or too slow.

By the late 1980's most watch makers (I am calling Seiko out for this) were using small one size fits all movements with large plastic spacers.

My favorite thrift store scores are 1970's and early 1980's Seiko and Citizen watches

Here are a few of mine

The LED digital watch is not a 1970's watch but a modern (2012) LED watch made by Q&Q(Citizen Watch sub-brand) but it invokes the 1970's disco vibe


----------



## akajack

Thank you sir, for your very informative post. I have learned something today! I have a lot of interest in the area between "electronic" and "quartz" and you have helped me understand a lot.

Jack



Theo951 said:


> Sure,
> I believe it does not take much to complete the Vintage Quartz with all my items.
> I will step back in time to close the gap between tuning Fork and early Quartz starting with the Bulova.
> The Accuquartz series 224x of Bulova have offered the tuning fork technology driven by Quartz Oscillator, in order to achieve highest Accuracy as possible.
> The Quartz frequency standard at 32.768 KHz gives at IC frequency divider an odd tuning fork resonance frequency of 341 1/3 Hertz output, made all existing timers stop working, as the bulova had used the 360 Herz standard at that time.
> 
> View attachment 7965642
> 
> 
> In that sense it is a quartz watch and belongs to this discussion.
> 
> Interesting the 224x calibers? move on this direction?
> Best Regards


----------



## Theo951

Hello again. Based on journeyforce earlier post
++++++++++++++
From the release of the first quartz by Seiko in 1969 to the mid 1980's, quartz watch makers like Seiko, Citizen, Longines, Omega,GP and others went all out to make quartz movements that were just as complex and attractive as their mechanical counterparts. These watches had 7 to 10 jeweled movements which filled the case without the need for a movement spacer. They also kept excellent time and were superior to mechanical watches in the time keeping game. During the first 3 of 4 years of quartz watches, you could buy several Rolex Subs for the same price as a quartz watch.
Once quartz watches came down in price so that they were very affordable, that was the death knell of many of those Swiss watch companies because on a quartz watch you simply set it once and that was that. The only time you needed to screw with the crown was to set it if the battery died, went to a different timezone or for daylight savings time or had to set the date due to a short month.
++++++++++++++

I can only confirm this statement.
At the time when Quartz hit the market with affordable mass production for everyone swiss key players moved to two directions. One very short term strategy was to design and deliver High End Quartz (In house design). I have to show 3 to 4 examples on the coming posts.
The other business direction is to build up a group (today Swatch Group) and optimise & promote the mechanical watches giving the touch of a Jewell. This is not in the scope of this threat, but the early High End Quartz is good to show.
Starting with the GIRARD PERREGAUX Equation Soleil Cal. 736-800 a one of the best HEQ ever.
Very rare is the astronomical module on the top of the caliber to reflect the seasons, Zodiac, months, Equinox. 
Cal has 11 Jewels and all made with SS & 750 Yellow Gold, even the battery cover is made of 750 Gold.
The former Price of SFr 6.700 gives an idea of the value and the quality at that time.



























Best Regards


----------



## Theo951

And here is something in 750 Yellow Gold when big players have seen the future based on Quartz technology. The Jaeger LeCoultre Kryos Mechaquartz Chronograph from 1988.
Mecaquartz chronographs use movements of a hybrid construction. These movements join a quartz-regulated electronic timekeeping engine and a mechanical chronograph module.
Mecaquartz chronographs have the accuracy and stability of quartz, the handling of a mechanical chronograph, and a physically compact package. 
Ligne : 10 112''' Caliber: 631 JLC & 631 IWC
# of Jewels: 25 0 mm: 23,30 H mm: 3,70
Technology: Dual 1 kHz/4 kHz crystals, dual crystal movement method througlh the pairing of twin quartz. Chronograph mechanism is fully mechanical.
Functions: Hours,minutes, small jumping second at 6 o'clock. Timezone mechanism. Stop-second device. Mechanica l date showing through aperture in dial.
Chronograph 1/4 second, 1/10 second, 60 seconds, 30 minutes, 12 hours. ADID, SPLIT; 2 push buttons.
Renata 379 1,55 V battery. Annual accuracy: ±48 seconds
Watches: JLC Heraion Chrono, JLC Kryos Chrono, JLC Odysseus Chrono, JLC Master Chrono, IWC Porsche Design Sportivo 02 Chrono, IWC Porsche Design Titan Chrono, IWC Ref. 3739, IWC Ingenieur Chrono,
IWC Portofino Chrono, IWC Ladies' Portofino Chrono, IWC Fliegerchrono, IWC SL Chrono,IWC GST Chrono & Chopard Happy Sport Chrono























View attachment Kryos Werbung.pdf


Quite unusual right?
Best Regards
Theo


----------



## KasperDK

Double post


----------



## KasperDK

Well I like nice quartz watches as much as mechanical. Here's a Seiko type II from 1976. I also have a vintage certina quartz on the way, that I probably overpaid for, but it was love at first sight

View attachment 7976426


----------



## Shum

I got this mid to late 70's Bulova from busmatt a few months ago.








I generally don't go for Bulova design but I like this one so I have kept it around.








Inside is the very rare Bulova 242 quartz movement.

Where on earth did you find this watch busmatt?


----------



## KasperDK

The Certina I gave coming is with an Esa 9180, anything in particular I should be careful with on those?


----------



## Shum

KasperDK said:


> The Certina I gave coming is with an Esa 9180, anything in particular I should be careful with on those?


I only have one ESA 9180 and two ESA 9181 and as the parts are so rare I haven't bothered to work on them as yet but they are really special.


----------



## KasperDK

Shum said:


> I only have one ESA 9180 and two ESA 9181 and as the parts are so rare I haven't bothered to work on them as yet but they are really special.


This one should be working 100%,and supposedly have the original leather band. I'm like a kid at Christmas


----------



## Shum

KasperDK said:


> This one should be working 100%,and supposedly have the original leather band. I'm like a kid at Christmas


I Posted a picture in this thread of the first ESA 9181 version they made. They redesignd it a year later as the mineral cryustal looks a bit odd flush against the top of the case and I got my hands on one of them as well. I also found a Helvetai in a junk lot and I'll try to find some time to take some pictures tomorrow.

The only Certina with a ESA 9180 I have seen is a 18k gold watch so is it one of these?


----------



## KasperDK

Nope, it's 0 carat stainless steel


----------



## Theo951

Wow great Quartz guys!
Especially the Seiko Type II and the Bulova are great rare vintage.
Never found those for my collection.
About ESA 9180 movement.
I do have a real NOS one from 76. This is ZENITH-XL TRONIC-QUARTZ
I love to work on those Esa 9180, 9181 & 9182. I can only advice that those rare calibers require tools and competencies. The coil is the weak part as is extreme sensitive to handle it.

























Best Regards
Theo


----------



## busmatt

Shum said:


> I got this mid to late 70's Bulova from busmatt a few months ago.
> 
> Where on earth did you find this watch busmatt?


Just found it lurking on eBay, I can assure you that I paid very little for it, I'm just glad you like it 

Matt


----------



## Shum

busmatt said:


> Just found it lurking on eBay, I can assure you that I paid very little for it, I'm just glad you like it
> 
> Matt


They were not made for us here in Europe and as I understand it would only have been sold in Asia and made by Citizen in some joint venture but the information is very sketchy about them.

I love these old style movements and I could almost see in my head the thought process: - We have a problem sir... Just add more screws damn it!


----------



## busmatt

That's very interesting, it just goes to show you don't need to spend a fortune to get a really interesting watch

From memory the case was still in OK shape, it's the bracelet that's loosing it's gold plate but I suppose it could be put on a strap 

Matt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Shum

busmatt said:


> That's very interesting, it just goes to show you don't need to spend a fortune to get a really interesting watch
> 
> From memory the case was still in OK shape, it's the bracelet that's loosing it's gold plate but I suppose it could be put on a strap
> 
> Matt
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


The gold is getting thin but it had some coating that made it look worse but I got rid of most of it so now it's not looking that bad and I like wearing it. One does get the feeling it was more aimed at the lower end of the market but it captures the 70's feel perfectly.


----------



## KasperDK

Right lads, can any of you please tell me how i (safely) release the stem and movement? There is a speck of dust or something on the dial, that i'd like to remove.


----------



## bobbee

Picked this up yesterday for a couple of quid, and the state of it (forgot to take "before" pics!:roll was just awful.
Badly scratched crystal, broken strap, a ton of gunk in every crevice and ledge that laughed at cocktail sticks scraping at it, and not working. 
I soaked the case for an hour in hot, soapy water after removing crystal. Then while case soaked, I removed scratches and gouges to the crystal with various grades of wet and dry paper, then polished up with Brasso.
The dial and movement had a few specks of dirt here and there, but cleaned up very easily.
Now back to the case. The bodily fluids and solids had mounted up on every surface, even around the crystal and on the front of the lugs, making it look highly corroded and with bad plate wear.This was cleaned with broken in half cocktail sticks, using the rough broken ends to clean off the gunk, and the pointed ends for the inner and outer ledges. The case was fairly lacking in plate wear apart from high points on the back, and near the crown on the bezel. Talk about camouflage! 

All put back together (after verifying that the movement worked with a fresh battery after cleaning out the battery housing with clean, lint-free cloth), put on a nice bottle-green leather strap and here we have a nice 1981 vintage Pulsar dress watch, running on the Hattori-Pulsar Y563 A1.
Anything looking like marks in the pics are just reflections and dust on top of the crystal.

Thanks for looking, Bob.


----------



## Cancer1965

Hello, I've been following this thread for a little while and don't remember seeing anyone post anything regarding one of the most curious and unusual quartz watches ever made; Longines Ultra-quartz. I once owned two of these monsters, I sold them both a few Years ago but still saved all the photos that I took then. The Longines Ultra-quartz was introduced in 1969 as the "Worlds First Cybernetic watch", it was technically a quartz watch but had a mechanical component, the movement looked like someones scientific experiment. Here are some of the photos that I kept of these unusual watches:


----------



## Cancer1965

Here's another interesting vintage quartz watch that I once owned Years ago; Seiko "Twin Quartz", I believe that it had 2 quartz in the movement design instead of the more customary single quartz. It was stated to be accurate to within 20 Minutes in a Year.


----------



## Giotime

That ultra-Quartz mechanism is so cool. I think Wibbs has shown it before. I think it should be renamed..."The Borg "


----------



## Shum

KasperDK said:


> Right lads, can any of you please tell me how i (safely) release the stem and movement? There is a speck of dust or something on the dial, that i'd like to remove.


There is a push button in that narrow hole next to the circuit breaker pin.


----------



## KasperDK

Great i cannot get the stem back in, i think i've ¤#"#=¤-up my dream watch lol. I've probably done this on a 100 other watches without issue, isn't that ironic.


----------



## Shum

KasperDK said:


> Great i cannot get the stem back in, i think i've ¤#"#=¤-up my dream watch lol. I've probably done this on a 100 other watches without issue, isn't that ironic.


I just tried it myself and had no problem pushing in the stem. Look at the little wheel just above the hole and push it as far to the right as you can and this will put the mechanism into the correct position. If that doesn't work try putting the wheel in one of the other two positions.


----------



## KasperDK

no luck..do you press the release when reinserting? (only thing keeping my spirit up is that the watch still can run haha))


----------



## Shum

KasperDK said:


> no luck..do you press the release when reinserting? (only thing keeping my spirit up is that the watch still can run haha))


No one just pushes in the stem and it will lock. Can you get the stem in without it locking in place or does it get stuck? If it get's stuck it's the clutch wheel that is out of place and one can try to insert the stem pushing down or up on the end then wiggling it. If it doesn't look the push button is stuck in a down position.


----------



## KasperDK

doesn't get stuck, just doesn't go any further.


----------



## Shum

KasperDK said:


> doesn't get stuck, just doesn't go any further.


It doesn't enter the clutch wheel so it won't go all the way in so try to angle the stem up or down then wiggle it. You can do this with the movement out of the case to try to get the clutch wheel in the right position.


----------



## KasperDK

Cheers for all your help, will save it for tomorrow - im too angry at myself now


----------



## Shum

KasperDK said:


> Cheers for all your help, will save it for tomorrow - im too angry at myself now


Don't be as nothing you did is to blame. It's just such a pain to put it right if you have to pull the movement apart.


----------



## KasperDK

So i went to bed, and then got out again cos i know i wouldn't get any sleep (If i explained this to my wife, she'd have me locked up).

Shum, taking the movement out and fiddling a bit up and down...worked!!! (It took all my strength not to do a little yell and wake up my daughter)

You do know, that this means that Abba, Ingemar Johansson, Emil fra Lönneberg and Magnus Wislander has to move down my list of favorite swedes ever - On behalf of the nation, i'd like to appologies for the Bloodbath in Stockholm aswell as the occupation of Skåne, Halland and Blekinge - I also promise not to yell obscenities at Zlatan the next time our national teams play, atleast in the first half.

It's impossible to take a good picture with my desklamp as light souce - But here's a couple of pictures of it, and I'm sure you'll understand why i was a little down when i thought i had killed it (appologies for not wiping off my fingerprints). The watch is in absolutely fantastic condition for something made in 1974, the original leather band with certina buckle is pristine - I don't think it has been worn to be honest, the minor scratches looks more like something it would get from being stored in a drawer or something. The dial is a very subtle metallic blue, and i could just go on about it all night. I will clean it up, and take a nice picture in good light, because it really does deserve it.

Again, thank you very very much for your help that well and truly saved my weekend.


----------



## Shum

You are welcome and it sure is nice to hear and feel that little click when the stem locks into place. 

That it is a beauty!

This model was first seen in 1973 but with the old serial number 9101.003, However as this one has the newer 755.3517.41 serial number you are right in that it's the 1974 version (now you have something to look for).

ABBA won that year. 

Can you take a picture of the buckle as this is very interesting for me. We had a little discussion over at the "Klocksnack" forum about Certina bulckes and it would be great to see how this one looks.


----------



## KasperDK

Shum said:


> You are welcome and it sure is nice to hear and feel that little click when the stem locks into place.
> 
> That it is a beauty!
> 
> This model was first seen in 1973 but with the old serial number 9101.003, However as this one has the newer 755.3517.41 serial number you are right in that it's the 1974 version (now you have something to look for).
> 
> ABBA won that year.
> 
> Can you take a picture of the buckle as this is very interesting for me. We had a little discussion over at the "Klocksnack" forum about Certina bulckes and it would be great to see how this one looks.


From what i found on an Italian site, there is a production date on one of the components - Mine says 7450, Week 50 1974. So yes 74, or maybe not put into a watch until 75 Curiously i've found 3-4 samples online with red second hands, but none with silver like mine has.

Here is a picture of a buckle. The 2nd one with gold is an old unused Certina strap i found a flea market a few weeks ago, it tapers from 20mm to - i would say 14 or so. Style is the same as the other, with those very fine lines going across.


----------



## Shum

I have seen this buckle on a NOS watch from 1970/71 before and I wonder if they were sold in 1974 as well as one almost never see them in ads.


----------



## KasperDK

I found an old brochure that had it priced at 595 Swiss franc, that would have been quite a bit of money back then. It mentioned an optional bracelet. Any idea how that would have looked? I wouldn't mind getting one of those, if I can find one that is


----------



## journeyforce

Cancer1965 said:


> Here's another interesting vintage quartz watch that I once owned Years ago; Seiko "Twin Quartz", I believe that it had 2 quartz in the movement design instead of the more customary single quartz. It was stated to be accurate to within 20 Minutes in a Year.


Nice watch. I think you meant 20 secs per year. This is what is called a HAQ(High Accuracy Quartz). Yours was made in May 1980 (first 2 numbers of the serial denote year and month) This watch is a USA Market or other world market watch. It was not a Japan Market watch as the SQ(Seiko Quartz) symbol would have been replaced with a "twin Quartz" picture on the dial(a pic of two quartz crystals)

I love old Seiko quartz watches. They were of high quality. Every one from 1970-1986 I see at a thrift store, I usually buy.


----------



## Shum

KasperDK said:


> I found an old brochure that had it priced at 595 Swiss franc, that would have been quite a bit of money back then. It mentioned an optional bracelet. Any idea how that would have looked? I wouldn't mind getting one of those, if I can find one that is


Your watch is pictured with a bracelet in this brochure. I think you already seen it though. 
http://www.vintagecertinas.ch/img/prospekte/Prospekt1974k.pdf


----------



## KasperDK

Doh i completely missed the bracelet when I saw it this morning:-d

Won't be easy to find I guess but I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Shum

I found a Helvetia with the ESA 9181 movement








I love the dial and can't wait to see how it turns out when the crystal is polished. The day disk is in Swedish so it was specially made for the Swedish market.








I also love the Vader style case.








A late 1975 version of the 9181 movement in dirty but working order.


----------



## Theo951

KasperDK said:


> Great i cannot get the stem back in, i think i've ¤#"#=¤-up my dream watch lol. I've probably done this on a 100 other watches without issue, isn't that ironic.


Hi,
did you managed to get the stem back into the movement?
It should be straight forward job, otherwise some mechanical damage or blockage is the case.
Good luck and send me a private message to advice you ho to do it.
Best Regards
Theo


----------



## KasperDK

Theo951 said:


> Hi,
> did you managed to get the stem back into the movement?
> It should be straight forward job, otherwise some mechanical damage or blockage is the case.
> Good luck and send me a private message to advice you ho to do it.
> Best Regards
> Theo


Thank you very much Theo for your offer, but I did get it back in - Shum told me to wiggle it up and down a bit..and in it went But it was some nervous moments before it got there!


----------



## KasperDK

Shum was there any relation between Eterna and Certina back then? just found this old thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/eter...n-eterna-customer-service-10-10-a-574431.html

I found it a bit fun that they named the 9180 "755" and had the .41 for stainless steel too.


----------



## Theo951

You are welcome KasperDK,
since we are in 918x series here is my Alpina Sea Strong cal 9183.















Best Regards
Theo


----------



## Shum

KasperDK said:


> Shum was there any relation between Eterna and Certina back then? just found this old thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/eter...n-eterna-customer-service-10-10-a-574431.html
> 
> I found it a bit fun that they named the 9180 "755" and had the .41 for stainless steel too.


I don't think there was an official cooperation but the Swiss liked to use the same numbers for parts so it could be an agreement to do the same here.


----------



## vpn

Here's my latest addition to my vintage quartz collection, it's a Pratina Quartz with the rare Porta PUW 5002 movement, from 1973. The 5002 is the first quartz movement ever made by the Pforzheim watch company, and it was essentially a modified PUW-2509 (transistor switched electric movement, oscillating at 28.800bph) with the addition of a oscillator and a 65.000Hz quartz crystal, that corrected the oscillations of the balance wheel.
















​ The watch comes in a heavy chrome plated case with a black plastic insert on top, making it look like a sort of early CRT monitor, at least that's the effect that gave to me when I've seen it for the first time! I bought it as part of a lot, it was NOS with the original Corfam strap and the price tag of 187 DM, which I guess was quite a high price back in the early '70s.

As soon as I put a new battery, the watch fired up immediately, but unfortunately it has a little issue: the chapter ring has been fitted wrong at the factory, and it's slightly crooked. This means that during the date change, when the hands move some seconds slower than the average, due to the additional force required by the balance wheel to make the date change mechanism move, it requires additional 20-25 seconds to hit the marker perfectly. I took it to various watchmakers, but no one has been able to remove the crystal in order to reposition the chapter ring. They tried to take it off with a crystal lift, they tried to push it out from the inside, they tried to take it off gently with a knife, the crystal just won't come out. Here's a picture of the watch took by the seller before I won the auction.







​
At this point, I'll keep it as it is, it's not a big deal the fact that requires a dozens of extra seconds to hit the marker during the date change. The accuracy seems to be pretty good for its age, around -5 seconds per day.








​


----------



## Theo951

A fantastic Vintage missing from my collection !
Great watch and description. Thanks for sharing this!

Best Regards
Theo


----------



## Shum

I got one of these as well in a junk lot.








A very nice body on this Merit.








And the movement. It took me some detective work to figure it out.


----------



## vpn

Shum said:


> I got one of these as well in a junk lot.
> 
> A very nice body on this Merit.
> 
> And the movement. It took me some detective work to figure it out.


Very nice Shum! Does it work? If it does we can arrange a swap with my Pratina... :-d


----------



## Shum

vpn said:


> Very nice Shum! Does it work? If it does we can arrange a swap with my Pratina... :-d


Sorry no it's not working. I have to take a closer look at it one of these days.


----------



## Shum

I just finished this nice Certina DS.3 from atound 1976/77.








This type of dial has problems with it breaking down just by time but it's rather nice i think. The crown was the wrong size and type so I replaced it with an original one.








It's got the turtle on the back but the serial number is worn away. It actually has an original DS strap but the buckle was missing so a generic one was put on.








Inside one can see it's a real DS and not one of the wannabees they made from the late 80's. It has the rubber ring to hold the movement in suspension and also a split stem so the movement can move freely. The movement is the classic ESA 9362.


----------



## Theo951

Good Job Shum,
since we are here you can have a look at my Dugena Nautica T200 Quartz ESA 9362 from 87.
























Best Regards


----------



## Shum

One nice watch! Dugena is a forgotten brand but they did some really nice watches and only used good quality parts.

Don't think 87 on the circuit board (it says 87 on my board as well) is for the year so I'd say 78/80. ESA made these movements then when they were taken over by ETA in the late 70s this movement was renamed ETA 952.111. At least I think they are the same and I swapped in a 9362 circuit board into a 952.111 a week ago and works like a charm. ETA made cheaper versions of this movement with no jewels and can be found well into the 80. I believe it was ESA that still made them but under the ETA name and they made followups like the 940.111 but they were not that popular as they were not as modern like the ETA 955.111 and had some quality problems with the setting lever breaking.

Be very careful when you work on these circuit board and just wearing socks will kill them so use anti static protection or take off your socks. 

By the way my watch really has a 9361 movement but they stamped 9362 on the baseplate on them as well, they just din't install the day disk.


----------



## Theo951

Thank you Shum,
you are right, The 87 was printed on the PCB and on the caliber case so it seems to be something else so the Dugena Nautica T200 Quartz ESA 9362 is even older like you said 79 or 80.
Let´s stay at ESA 9632 for a while cause I do have some nice stuff to show you guys 
BWC with ESA 9632







Spot the the IC is also labeled like your Certina.









Best Regards
Theo


----------



## Shum

Nice one! I have never seen a BWC quartz watch before and Buttes Watch Co are Hong Kong owned nowadays.

I just love these 70s quartz watches.

When ever I see one for saly no matter how it looks I buy them as the movements will come to good use.


----------



## Theo951

The same for me as well.
As soon as the case is SS and the movement is early quartz, I am collecting them.
It is a lot of work to get the back to NOS level, but they are very reliable timepieces.
Here as Favorit ESA 9632, probably with a late PCB version.























Best Regards
Theo

PS: Keep tracking this threat, there gone be surprises soon


----------



## Shum

Yes a late version and this is how most ETA branded versions of the movement look so this in probably close to 1980.

I'm always up for a surprise.


----------



## Theo951

I do have one more BWC. The Transi Tronic with ESA 9181

















This BWC has an very a deep green shiny dial. Probably very trendy at the 70s. 
Best Regards
Theo


----------



## Shum

That is a nice one!


----------



## Theo951

Thank you Shum,
and here is the Space Master RC Series collection with cal 945x and 8410 as Multi Channel, Eco Drive et c in PVD, SS, Titanium, or just plated as entry model.
Excellent movements with 9 Jewels. The antennae coil is positioned outside the case provided even today a great receiver signal level.





























Not bad right?
Best Regards
Theo


----------



## Shum

Great stuff! A bit to modern for me but nice anyway.

I know the Eco drive were introduced in 1995 but I have seen Space masters from 1994 or are there even older ones?


----------



## Theo951

I believe that the 8410 Cal with the multi bands are the 1st of the series. Especially those without SS cases and the Space Master engraved must be the oldest, but no info about it.
Eco drives luxury versions came later. Keep the Citizen on track here is a Citizen LCD 59-1017 Cal. 9080a in container case.






















BR
Theo


----------



## Shum

Citizen was the great copier of Seiko in the early days but they sure knew how to make those LCD watches.

I sold all my 70s and 80s Citizen LCD stuff to a Citizen fan a few months ago and he sure made a killing on them but one can't do everything oneself so I let him have them for junk change.


----------



## Theo951

LCDs LEDs are not in my collection with exception of some good examples like this one as NOS.
Tissot F1 Two Timer 1.17L15-205









Best Regards
Theo


----------



## Giotime

Not exactly vintage - not sure but mid 80s I think. Found it in a bag of junk watches that was given to me for free. I could use some help to restore. Nice solid watch. Works fine. I removed the cracked glass and have a new crystal ordered. I want to take out the movement to clean the case. Can someone tell me how the stem is removed. Probably push down one of the holes near the stem? How best to deal with the minute hand? Try to replace or get it relumed? Is resuming costly? Thanks


----------



## vmarks

Giotime said:


> Not exactly vintage - not sure but mid 80s I think. Found it in a bag of junk watches that was given to me for free. I could use some help to restore. Nice solid watch. Works fine. I removed the cracked glass and have a new crystal ordered. I want to take out the movement to clean the case. Can someone tell me how the stem is removed. Probably push down one of the holes near the stem? How best to deal with the minute hand? Try to replace or get it relumed? Is resuming costly? Thanks


In your last picture, follow the stem from the crown to the center of the movement. about 1/4 of the diameter in, there's a circuit trace that makes an arrow pointing at a pin that happens to be along the line the stem follows from crown to center. Push down on that gently and I bet the stem will release.

I suggest you keep the movement covered while you're doing this and waiting on the new crystal. Turn a drinking tumbler upside down over it to keep dust out.

Reluming a hand is not expensive, but you may want to have both minute and hour done at the same time so they match. Rather than have you remove the hands and attempt to put them back on, send the watch to your re-lumer and let them do it.


----------



## Shum

Great that they used a quality ETA movement.

Get a fine art brush to clean the dial from dust.


----------



## vmarks

I'm intrigued by people at the beginning of the thread writing things like, 'no way is 30 years old vintage, there's no accepted definition for cars either'

Automobiles are antiques or historic vehicles at 35. Watches are vintage at that same age.


----------



## Shum

vmarks said:


> I'm intrigued by people at the beginning of the thread writing things like, 'no way is 30 years old vintage, there's no accepted definition for cars either'
> 
> Automobiles are antiques or historic vehicles at 35. Watches are vintage at that same age.


I think it's more denial than anything else and one sees this with the manufacturers as well as they try to distance themselves from anything quartz they might have made in the past.


----------



## laikrodukas

People just forget that time goes on 
Mid 80s is smth like 1985 is already vintage: 2016 - 1985 = 31


----------



## Cancer1965

Posting again with my Two Certina DS-5 quartz watches; I'm the original owner of the black dialed one which was my first "real" quality watch and was purchased in 1985 for the equivalent of +/- $250-$300 USD at the time, not a cheap watch at all. The golden dial one was purchased from the far east as a potential parts watch but since it was in such better condition than I expected, I decided to just add it to my collection instead. The black dial keeps exceptional time, well within chronometer specs, the golden dial tends to run just a tad fast.


----------



## Shum

They are great!

Do you know what movements they have and do they have the rubber suspension? I believe these where made round 1980-82 and one just don't come across them nowadays.


----------



## Cancer1965

Just opened the watch to take these pictures, I know that the movement is of good quality, not sure what the rubber suspension looks like. There is a rubber spacer between the movement and the case, would that be the rubber suspension?


----------



## Shum

Thanks!

Yes that shows it is a real DS as the movement is floating free with a rubber ring and split stem. One should see a narrow gap between the dial and case giving the movement and dial free room to move. Also nice to see that they used the ETA 952.111 (ESA 9261) to the bitter end before the take over.

25 in the serial number tells it has a thick 20 micron gold coating and this means it was a more exlusive model. It was also hopless expensive to make in a time of $10 watches coming out of Hong Kong so not many were made.

There are two crews and a coil guard missing on your movement and this guard is also part of holding the gear train together so you should get that fixed. If you want them I can send you the missing parts and you can take a look at the DS 3 I showed earlier to see what I mean.


----------



## Theo951

Here is a collaboration project. RICOH 570A designed and promoted as DUGENA RIQUARTZ from 1977





























Best Regards
Theo


----------



## Cancer1965

The watch back that I showed was the watch that I purchased from Honk Kong on Ebay as a parts watch for not so much money, it doesn't surprise me that there are parts missing, however it still runs reliably. I didn't open the back of the black dial one, it should be complete as I bought it brand new in 1985 in Portugal, Certina was ad still is a very popular brand in Portugal, as in most of Europe. It cost me the equivalent in Portuguese money as between $250-$300 in US currency at that time in the exchange rate. Yes it was definitely an expensive watch for the time, I had to save up for a while before I could afford it, It was my First high quality new watch purchase and I'll never let it go because of sentimental value. At the time that I bought this watch, quartz watches were very fashionable, now not so much, however you can still tell that this was designed to be a quality watch from the movement quality to case finish and overall design of the piece.


----------



## Shum

Cancer1965 said:


> The watch back that I showed was the watch that I purchased from Honk Kong on Ebay as a parts watch for not so much money, it doesn't surprise me that there are parts missing, however it still runs reliably. I didn't open the back of the black dial one, it should be complete as I bought it brand new in 1985 in Portugal, Certina was ad still is a very popular brand in Portugal, as in most of Europe. It cost me the equivalent in Portuguese money as between $250-$300 in US currency at that time in the exchange rate. Yes it was definitely an expensive watch for the time, I had to save up for a while before I could afford it, It was my First high quality new watch purchase and I'll never let it go because of sentimental value. At the time that I bought this watch, quartz watches were very fashionable, now not so much, however you can still tell that this was designed to be a quality watch from the movement quality to case finish and overall design of the piece.


You have great taste. 

The little gap on your watches is between the chapter ring with the hour markers and the dial itself.


----------



## cfw

Heres my Girard Perregaux from 1972 cal 352

















Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo951

Very nice GP!
Here is the same caliber as Jaeger Le Coultre, Master Quartz Cal. 353.
I hope your date is Functional. It is the most problematic area in those early Quartz movements.
it functions only randomly.






















Best Regards
Theo


----------



## Pachoe

Seiko Cal7546 from 1978

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Theo951

Here is my Dugena Quartz with Junghans Caliber 667.70.
It is very unusual Quartz because the form and the dial representing the 30s & 40s watches.
It looks like that back in mid 70s Dugena wanted to design a Quartz which is looking already very old.






















Best Regards
Theo


----------



## Shum

I really love that design and 30s design overall is ignored because watches were so much smaller during the 30s.

They all brought back the 30s design in the late 70s but it only lasted like 1-2 year and then the trend was gone. They just didn't sell and also slimmer models were all the rage when the 80s dawned.


----------



## Theo951

I did not know that during the 70s designers attempted to make Quartz watches with Retro look from the 30s and 40s.
I have restored the deep vintage colours on the hour and minutes hands to match the touch of the dial ring using a light brown lumina.

Here are the results. What do you think. Better?


----------



## Shum

I'm almost color blind so i don't care that much about color matching.


----------



## Hasaf

I don't actually have an exact date on this one; but I believe it to be late 70's:


----------



## Shum

Just check the serial number on the back and the first digit of the 6 digit number will tell the year,


----------



## Hasaf

Shum said:


> Just check the serial number on the back and the first digit of the 6 digit number will tell the year,


If I understand you correctly, then it should date to 1977.


----------



## cfw

Theo951 said:


> Very nice GP!
> Here is the same caliber as Jaeger Le Coultre, Master Quartz Cal. 353.
> I hope your date is Functional. It is the most problematic area in those early Quartz movements.
> it functions only randomly.
> View attachment 8204458
> 
> View attachment 8204474
> 
> View attachment 8204482
> 
> 
> Best Regards
> Theo


Thanks yes its a stunning piece. Your JLC is just as stunning. The date still works

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

My Bishop.









Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shum

Hasaf said:


> If I understand you correctly, then it should date to 1977.


In this case it's the 9 digit number so 1979 is the year of manufacture.


----------



## Pachoe

7546 Seiko Quartz from 1978

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

I've had this for a while but it was a non runner  but Shum has worked hard and got it going again










What an awesome dude he is

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Shum

I'm surprsed I found parts for the caliber 1340 that is inside the Constellation. 

I had to bend up the tip of the minute hand so it would clear the hour markers so I wonder if those hands are original for this watch but they look good. The watch could have also been repaired in the past and they might have put in a different shorter canon pinion. The hand is flattened at the hole so someone has had to push the hand down to make it fit.


----------



## busmatt

I don't know if the hands are original or not but I've found some more pictures of Connie's with the same hands

































I don't know whether this makes them correct but it looks like Omega was fitting that hand set at that time, you're probably correct in that it's had some work done in the past, either way I'm just so happy to have been able to save another Omega from being scrapped

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Shum

Yes looks the same so it just they use the wrong canon pinion. Different watch models use different hands and dial markers so they use different hights on the pinion.


----------



## Theo951

Shum said:


> Yes looks the same so it just they use the wrong canon pinion. Different watch models use different hands and dial markers so they use different hights on the pinion.


It make sense 

I do not have this Omega caliber but since we are here I can show you also my Omega Constellation Certified Chronometer with the high end Quartz caliber 1333.


----------



## nickant44

This is my 1980 Omega Constellation Chronometer Quartz with its 1333 movement.
I has an amazing 17 jewels, has a rather weird way of setting time and originally specified an accuracy of 5s/mth - not strictly HEQ - and easily trumped by contemporary Seiko temp compensated movements at 10-20s/yr
COSC Quartz chronometer standards before 2001 were -+0.2spd; after 2001 it became the current 0.07spd spec.
So 5spm makes this a true chronometer for its time, and indeed for 21 years beyond.
Very low profile unit.
Only 43,100 1333 movements made - by Omega - prior to using ETA movements.
After a bit of trimmer adjustment, it is now running within 1 SPM when worn 10 hours per day.


----------



## Wibbs

French LIP from 1975. In house R32/3 quartz.










Apologies for the dust :s


----------



## cfw

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## esdy_11192

Primato Quartz with a Harley movement with 6 jewels. Forgot the exact movement reference (3xx) but has a hack function. This could be the german brand Primato. Stainless steel case an nice sized watch. I would say 80s.

One more thing, the inspiration is obvious.


----------



## Theo951

The Accuquartz 2242


----------



## Theo951




----------



## KasperDK

Any tips for fixing the push buttons on a 1980s Seiko LCD (forgot the exact model it's either an a939 or a904)?None of them worked but i managed to get the little metal "springy-metal-thinges" (im sure thats what they are called!) in place behind the buttons. 3 of them work great now, but the last one was a bit "soft" and wouldn't come back out again sometimes - I'm afraid i got a bit rough with it, and pushed the entire button out of the case...and thus the question: Can one get that back in place again? 

Hope that made sense, otherwise i'll take some pictures.


----------



## Theo951

HI, can you send me some close up pictures of the problem you have?
Best regards
Theo
PS: Is the button function like this one?
To get the button back in case should be not a problem, but for the metal plates elasticity you can have a "head needle" size piece or drop of silicon behind them to gain more return move.
Make sure silicon it stays in place and does not isolate the metal contact.


----------



## KasperDK

Thanks theo, yeah it's same system like that basically - I thought i had the button back in place, but it fell out again -I'll give it another shot later today


----------



## Theo951

EDOX Quarz Cal 9183


----------



## KasperDK

KasperDK said:


> Any tips for fixing the push buttons on a 1980s Seiko LCD (forgot the exact model it's either an a939 or a904)?None of them worked but i managed to get the little metal "springy-metal-thinges" (im sure thats what they are called!) in place behind the buttons. 3 of them work great now, but the last one was a bit "soft" and wouldn't come back out again sometimes - I'm afraid i got a bit rough with it, and pushed the entire button out of the case...and thus the question: Can one get that back in place again?
> 
> Hope that made sense, otherwise i'll take some pictures.


There is supposed to be a little sort of retaining clip on it but it's broken in half, so that would explain why the button falls out


----------



## journeyforce

I have been on a bit of a vintage (non Seiko) digital watch kick as of late so here are some of my new ones and an old friend.

There are the following

1. New Old Stock Eastman Deluxe digital watch with original box and papers (papers are under the red platform that the watch is on). I suspect this watch is from the period of 1979-1983 due to its features. Made in Hong Kong.

2. NOS No name digital watch(also made in Hong Kong)

3. NOS 1976 Bulova 300 Series (with soon to be replaced module)

4. Timex digital watch from the mid 1980's. I have had this watch since I got it from a friend's dad back in 1993.


----------



## Shum

I have been busy practicing on all mechanical watches so it was a treat to just take a day off doing what I love the most fixing quartz watches.








This was a true wreck when I got it and I laughed when I saw it was a ca 753 from ca 1980... It turned out to be a peach and it's fun when ever I get these 944.111 watches to work.







So stay away when ever you see 753.XXXX.XX on the back of a Certina but these EEM movements are a bit special.








Nice and slim and with some fine details.








A mid 80s watch in the smaller slimmer size that was so popular in the 80s.








This is what you want to find inside as these ETA 955.112 are great survivors and so many spare movements and parts can be found.








They copied the 60s slim dress watch design with this one.


----------



## Liizio

Picked up this 1980 Seiko SQ from a flea market this Friday:









The watch was working when I found it, but it was very dirty and the crystal was badly scratched. I took the watch apart and gave all the case pieces a good clean and polished the crystal. I think it turned out nicely:

















It came with the original Seiko bracelet, but sadly it's quite beat up:









The movement is a four-jewel cal. 8222.


----------



## Giotime

I had thought those crystals were mineral but it must have been acrylic. What did you polish it with and did you do it by hand or dremel? Looks great. Nice watch.


----------



## Liizio

Giotime said:


> I had thought those crystals were mineral but it must have been acrylic. What did you polish it with and did you do it by hand or dremel? Looks great. Nice watch.


Thanks! I did the polishing by hand. Since the crystal had so deep scratches, I started with grit 800 wet sanding paper, and then moved to 1000 and 1500 grit ones. After that I moved to polishing papers (I don't remember the brand, but they are actually meant for polishing paint on plastic models). The finest paper I use is 8000 grit, and it leaves the crystal quite foggy. For the final polish, I use polishing compounds by Tamiya.


----------



## Shum

Next time just remove and clean the crystal from dirt then polish with Polywatch and I promise it will remove deep scratches as well.


----------



## laikrodukas

Shum said:


> Next time just remove and *clean the crystal from dirt *then polish with Polywatch and I promise it will remove deep scratches as well.


That's what most forget and deepen the scratches with rubbing the dirt in to crystal..


----------



## Shum

laikrodukas said:


> That's what most forget and deepen the scratches with rubbing the dirt in to crystal..


Yes and it also gets trapped under the new plastic layer. 

Round the edges I don't try to remove every bump after the scratches are removed as it fits a vintage watch, I like that look and I'm always happy to save an old crystal.

Sanding down scratches work but one also removes a lot of plastic.


----------



## Liizio

Shum said:


> Next time just remove and clean the crystal from dirt then polish with Polywatch and I promise it will remove deep scratches as well.


I've been curious about polywatch for some time, I'll give it a shot at some point.


----------



## Shum

Liizio said:


> I've been curious about polywatch for some time, I'll give it a shot at some point.


I put a small pea sized blob on a Pec Pad cloth then rub the crystal against the cloth plat on a wooden surface. Some crystal you need to work as they are old and really hard but after a few minutes it's like magic.

The Pec pads are also great for cleaning out dust from under the crystal but be sure to close the bag so no dust gets in.


----------



## Theo951

Here is my ready restorated BENRUS H0101 TECHNIQUARTZ from 1972.
This is the 1st USA made Quartz by adapting an existing mechanical ETA caliber with a Quartz module.
The Balance wheel and spring gear are empty to accommodate the Cell and the Moto Quartz.
Taking apart can be made only via Glass, and the 3 casing parts are fixed with epoxic.


----------



## Theo951

And here is the 1st USSR Quartz POLJOT Soviet USSR Quartz Cal 3050.
Beautiful dial, quick jump date, day, exact changes at midnight, Quick date set, solid step motor but, complicated Crown and date day mechanism with difficult Crown re-insertion.
In general enormous many parts for a quartz however solid design.


----------



## esdy_11192

*Timex* with *Timex M63* inside. Got it a few days ago, a genuine NOS watch (box etc) fro the mid/end 70s. A beauty. 
P.S.: The day of the week is not set.


----------



## journeyforce

Bulova Accutron from 1994. It seems to have a style that says late 1970's/early 1980's verses 1990's.


----------



## KasperDK

Picked this one up for the equivalent of 20 euro (more than I'd normally pay as it didn't run... And I'm a bit of a scrooge lol) sadly the bracelet is only just long enough (it reaches but is too tight) finding a link or two won't be easy. Nice watch though, very good condition from November 1980 and original box.


----------



## ReggieH

I seem to be stuck on these:--
1975 Seiko 3803-7031 cap-gold on vintage 19mm Cyma band by Western Leather;
1973 3802-7020 on medium 18mm blue Hirsch Diamond Calf.

Thanks, All, for showing your great vintage quartz watches!

ReggieH


----------



## KasperDK

Junghans Compact Quartz - Not sure how old exactly, but the battery in it said "West Germany" - Popped in a new one, and of it went. Nice little watch, only takes a 16mm band, but i think it is a gents watch? Movement is a Junghans 667.50


----------



## shea2812

Think my Citizen Crystron 7100-71030 (1977), Seiko SilverWave 6333-7000 (1981) and Seiko Type 2 7546-8080 (1977) qualify. SilverWave's crystal was replaced because the one that came with it was not a good fit, the replacement is a little smaller so a little epoxy had to be used. The Type 2's bracelet was changed to a cheap Casio's bracelet. The last got a lot of my wrist time. For a few weeks before I was using nylon straps on it. I may want to keep the last. The first two will find new wrists to hug soon






. All three were fleabay find and they are all in excellent condition.


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Caravelle "half'devil" diver I picked up awhile back for next to nothing. Unfortunately, while it's in excellent condition both inside and outside, it's a frustrating runner. It'll run excellently (and keeps time fabulously) for months, then stop. I'll set it again, and sometimes it'll pick up again and run great, other times it just sticks. I need to get it diagnosed, any idea where?



Eric


----------



## shea2812

Any decent watch specialist can at least take a look at it and diagnose the issue. If it uses common parts perhaps it can be repaired. Coils are known to fail.


----------



## Shum

What a looker!

I have never worked on the Bulova 2623.10 movement and it comes in both 0 or 4 jewel versions but on Caravels it should have the 0 jewel version and I don't think it's to hard to clean these movements as they are very accessible. Buy some Rodico and some quartz oil and have a go yourself cleaning and oiling the visible bushes.


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Shea and Shum, thanks for the feedback regarding my Caravelle. Shum, I probably should try it myself, as I believe I showed this to a local watch repair guy who quoted a price that was more online with an entire overhaul of a mechanical movement. Speaking of which, how much should a servicing of a quartz movement be? Certainly there simpler than a mechanical movement, with far less parts, correct? 

Eric


----------



## Shum

ArchieGoodwin said:


> Shea and Shum, thanks for the feedback regarding my Caravelle. Shum, I probably should try it myself, as I believe I showed this to a local watch repair guy who quoted a price that was more online with an entire overhaul of a mechanical movement. Speaking of which, how much should a servicing of a quartz movement be? Certainly there simpler than a mechanical movement, with far less parts, correct?
> 
> Eric


Many watchmakers just don't like working on them so they put up the price but there is no mainspring and barrel and no balance so they are easier to work on if you do it a lot but the small size of everything can make them very fiddly. I myself only charge half price as it's seldom any need to strip them down and if it's a easy fix even less in the end.

Mostly they just need some new oil in the visible jewels or bushes and only strip them down if the movement is very dirty or stiff to set the hands.

I know that watchmakers used to just put them in the cleaner after removing the circuit board and day/date wheels. Also I heard of watchmakers putting the watch on a demagnetizer for a few second and if it works then great but if not it's broken so they don't even bother putting on new oil as they won't care less about a quartz watch.

This is the sad thing today that quartz watches have such a low status that they can't even be bothered to make an effort of fixing them.

Here in Sweden the cost of a service at a good watchmaker is very high ($150-200) and half that with a newcomer but I as a hobby watchmaker I take around $20-40. Heck I often help out for free but I need to keep people away so I generally charge them or I would get swamped.


----------



## KasperDK

Shum said:


> Here in Sweden the cost of a service at a good watchmaker is very high ($150-200)


I asked for a quote here on my Zenith Sporto...2000 danish, for a cleaning and oiling - they suggested i had the crown changed, cos it has a bit of wear. I said i was OK with the crown as it was, then we were down to ...1800. For reference 2000dkk is just shy of 300USD - Nuts.

What really annoyed me most about that, is that if I had come asking to have the crown changed, no way they would have done that for 200.

I'll shop around a bit


----------



## Shum

KasperDK said:


> I asked for a quote here on my Zenith Sporto...2000 danish, for a cleaning and oiling - they suggested i had the crown changed, cos it has a bit of wear. I said i was OK with the crown as it was, then we were down to ...1800. For reference 2000dkk is just shy of 300USD - Nuts.
> 
> What really annoyed me most about that, is that if I had come asking to have the crown changed, no way they would have done that for 200.
> 
> I'll shop around a bit


Don't let them get away with that horrible price. It's much cheaper to send it to for example Poland.

Right now I'm stuck with servicing 5 watches for next to nothing and I don't really know how it happened. I'm such a pushover when ever I start talking watches.


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

My comments in "bold" below.



Shum said:


> Many watchmakers just don't like working on them so they put up the price.... *This is a shame. * I myself only charge half price as it's seldom any need to strip them down and if it's a easy fix even less in the end. *A fair charge.*
> 
> Mostly they just need some new oil in the visible jewels or bushes and only strip them down if the movement is very dirty or stiff to set the hands. *Thus, an ethical watchmaker should adjust his price down accordingly, not "stick" an unknowing customer for the same price of something that takes much more time and effort. *
> 
> I know that watchmakers used to just put them in the cleaner after removing the circuit board and day/date wheels. Also I heard of watchmakers putting the watch on a demagnetizer for a few second and if it works then great but if not it's broken so they don't even bother putting on new oil as they won't care less about a quartz watch. *Again, a shame. I hope when I eventually send my early 90's Omega Seamaster Professional (1438 quartz) to someone for service I make a good choice. *
> I
> This is the sad thing today that quartz watches have such a low status that they can't even be bothered to make an effort of fixing them.
> 
> Here in Sweden the cost of a service at a good watchmaker is very high ($150-200) and half that with a newcomer but I as a hobby watchmaker I take around $20-40. *Pricing on my vintage Accutrons is around that price also, for servicing. I've only had one of my mechanical watches (a Bulova 11anacd Sea King) given a complete overhaul at a local watchmaker and his price was in that range also.* Heck I often help out for free but I need to keep people away so I generally charge them or I would get swamped.  *Good for you Shum, that's admirable, but you have to at least get paid for your time.*


Eric


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Wow, KasperDK! Certainly high. I'd be shopping around also. Good luck hunting.

Eric
___



KasperDK said:


> I asked for a quote here on my Zenith Sporto...2000 danish, for a cleaning and oiling - they suggested i had the crown changed, cos it has a bit of wear. I said i was OK with the crown as it was, then we were down to ...1800. For reference 2000dkk is just shy of 300USD - Nuts.
> 
> What really annoyed me most about that, is that if I had come asking to have the crown changed, no way they would have done that for 200.
> 
> I'll shop around a bit


----------



## KasperDK

Shum said:


> It's much cheaper to send it to for example Poland.


Tried searching a bit for that, but couldn't find anything - is there someone special you can recommend? (Maybe i'd finally get my DS-2 fixed too)


----------



## Shum

KasperDK said:


> Tried searching a bit for that, but couldn't find anything - is there someone special you can recommend? (Maybe i'd finally get my DS-2 fixed too)


Not really. I do all my work myself and have just finished a original DS for a watch buddy and started on a second one.

What is wrong with your DS-2?


----------



## KasperDK

Shum said:


> What is wrong with your DS-2?


Well it's a bit hard to wind, and doesn't keep time. More alarmingly only the minute hand moves, but if you pull the crown to set time, only the hour hand moves.

Looks nice, when I got it it was covered in a thick layer of muck. I could barely spot the turtle


----------



## Shum

KasperDK said:


> Well it's a bit hard to wind, and doesn't keep time. More alarmingly only the minute hand moves, but if you pull the crown to set time, only the hour hand moves.
> 
> Looks nice, when I got it it was covered in a thick layer of muck. I could barely spot the turtle


I guess there is a 25-66 inside and have a few to spare so fixing it no problem.


----------



## KasperDK

Shum said:


> I guess there is a 25-66 inside and have a few to spare so fixing it no problem.


That would be amazing - It's a 25-66M not sure what the diffence is?


----------



## Shum

KasperDK said:


> That would be amazing - It's a 25-66M not sure what the diffence is?


They changed the balance wheel from a 2 to a 3 spoke model in around 1972 and renamed the movement to 25-66M in 1973.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Love seeing the vintage watches. Blue and green dials are kewl!


----------



## Shum

Poor Old Dave said:


> Love seeing the vintage watches. Blue and green dials are kewl!


Yepp. Time to buy one and show us what you like. 

I wonder what was big in Texas in the 70's beyond Timex?


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbee

Got it Shum!

"All things come to he who waits", as the man said.

1980's Tissot PR516 Quartz, 38mm across, original bracelet with sprung divers clasp. Very clean, unmarked dial, hands and hour batons have black inserts with tritium tips, signed clasp and crown, the case back still has the original (yellowing) protective plastic!

The band was still a little tight, but I found some spare gold plated links from a Zodiac SST 36000 I once owned. They are an exact match, and after some sanding and polishing the electroplating has all but disappeared. (last two links on the left of the clasp.)
Still a little snug, but I might take one of the springs out of the back, that might help.

Shum, I got it half-price, well worth waiting a few weeks! ;-)


----------



## Shum

Great find!

And it says PR-516 on the clasp as well and that would make the bracelet worth more then the watch as there are mechanical PR-516 owners that would kill for it. It has a 70's feel to it so see if it has a serial number on the movement. Could be that they made a retro style watch as it at the same time looks more modern.

You can try an extender. I think you need to use a standard spring bar and not the one on the bracelet as it has a short bead.

https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/extenders-for-3-fold-clasp-covers


----------



## DaBaeker

I've been on a King Seiko kick for a while now as part of my newest niche collection of SS chronometer grade silver dialed 3-handed medallion backed with original SS bracelets. (lol, i know)

Anyway-I already strayed into a King Quartz last winter but with a gorgeous blue squared dial. So the other day, after scoring an amazing bargain for an 'officially certified' '69 king seiko- i couldn't resist throwing out a ridiculously cheap bid on a near mint king quartz (that probably fits the bill of chronometer at least in it's haq status, original bracelet, gorgeous silver rice paper dial* )

*not sure I believe the seller who claims this dial is made from .925 silver leaf. i guess its possible and that seiko wouldn't state so since silver leaf is not that much of a cost increase for already pricey watch.

So, now I have an itch to snag another King Quartz but a 'Twin' which is either the first-or maybe just an improved thermocompensation using two quartz crystals- for a truly vintage haq experience.

The king quartz are from '75 and '73 respectively. The 'twins' didn't come out until very late '78-'79. They look essentially the same except the twin has an expanded logo. No medallion back though. Can't have everything. However-since these quartz were priced as some of the most expensive mass produced luxury watches of their day-seiko brought back some of their most iconic case designs from Taro Tanaka as well as the unique to KQ squared case with integrated bracelet.

But seriously-while I don't usually advertise what I think is a blossoming trend in vintage-I think early to mid 70s quartz are mostly underrated. There are a few early Swiss quartz that are simply extraordinary and their prices reflect. I can't remember the brand - it wasn't Omega-who does have an amazing early haq-but this one movement had over a dozen hand soldered copper connections and looked like a maze. I did a search but can't come up with an image now for some reason. Either Heuer , Tissot, I just can't remember-maybe Bulova? but I hope somebody one here knows to what I'm referring. Anyway -here is a pic of my new minty baby. Can't understand why I overlooked how sleek and stylish these were. But then I had to outgrow vintage bias for mechanical as the only 'real' vintage worth collecting. :



and here is my other-since we're on the quartz thread. Two pics just to show how deep and varied the blue is in different light:


----------



## bobbee

Shum said:


> Great find!
> 
> And it says PR-516 on the clasp as well and that would make the bracelet worth more then the watch as there are mechanical PR-516 owners that would kill for it. It has a 70's feel to it so see if it has a serial number on the movement. Could be that they made a retro style watch as it at the same time looks more modern.
> 
> You can try an extender. I think you need to use a standard spring bar and not the one on the bracelet as it has a short bead.
> 
> https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/extenders-for-3-fold-clasp-covers


Not possible to fit an extender, I have several that would fit but the attachment to the links does not allow for their use, the links are attached to the clasp with solid posts, not springbars. :-(

The central fold is stamped: "TISSOT, 2267-424-40738." The end fold is stamped: "STEEL INOX, SWISS MADE (with the letters NSA inside a triangle that is inside a circle in between the "swiss made).

The numbers on the movement are inside the little gold circle: "21910" and under that "2031". There is an internal metal dome that covers the movement, much like those fitted inside some military watches. I think they have (some say) several uses, an anti-magnetic device, a dust cover, and device to hold the movement in place.


----------



## bobbee

Ha Ha, 1979!

Hello - new here to the forum!

Bob.


----------



## busmatt

Nice find Bob, but remember, once you find out how good vintage Quartz are there's no going back 
Oh and if the bracelet is too tight then send it to me and I'll wear it for you 
Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Shum

Ooo.. yes a 70's beauty! And a time zone model to boot, you really found a nice one.

On the 2031 they added that little screw just next to the crown so you can remove it much easier.

When ever you are bored just turn the crown and tick tick tick you are in a different time...


----------



## bobbee

Shum said:


> Ooo.. yes a 70's beauty! And a time zone model to boot, you really found a nice one. On the 2031 they added that little screw just next to the crown so you can remove it much easier. When ever you are bored just turn the crown and tick tick tick you are in a different time...


 Thanks Shum and Matt. Yes, quick change, you don't even need to pull out the crown! You push it in and turn to change the hour, hold down the crown until the second hand stops, then quickly release and push down the crown to advance the second and minute hands. The second hand takes just one second per full rotation, the minute hand a whole minute per rotation.
Just been looking at NSA bracelets on different sites... ...£200+ for an NOS no-name "flat brick" style replacement! :-O


----------



## bobbee

busmatt said:


> Nice find Bob, but remember, once you find out how good vintage Quartz are there's no going back
> Oh and if the bracelet is too tight then send it to me and I'll wear it for you
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Dude, it's okay. I just have to undo the clasp every few minutes to let the blood flow continue. ;-)

No, really, it's fine... _("snore..." wake up with black hand!)_


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirius

I guess it was inevitable that I'd get a quartz sooner or later.


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## bobbee

Mirius said:


> I guess it was inevitable that I'd get a quartz sooner or later.


It was also inevitable that we would know which _brand _it would be...

That surely is a most handsome model. Love the dial. Love the handset. Love the case. And when it's all put together, well...
I love it.

You are most definitely drawn to the Quartz Side...


----------



## Mirius

Indeed and thank you. 
And stupidly I left it on when welding and grinding so now it needs a new crystal.


----------



## bobbee

Mirius said:


> Indeed and thank you.
> And stupidly I left it on when welding and grinding so now it needs a new crystal.


It could have been worse.
I was once using a spike to break through some rock when replacing telegraph poles in north Derbyshire-while wearing a vintage Seiko sport.
snapped the stem very close to the movement. But strangely, the balance staff was unharmed.


----------



## James A

Mirius said:


> I guess it was inevitable that I'd get a quartz sooner or later.


Welcome to the club.Below are recent Swiss sales figures. The trend from 2000 is down on Quartz sales and more recently Smart watches have seen good growth. Long term it may come to pass that Sub $500 Quartz watches will no longer be produced as younger people choose the Smart watch option. It is possible that Quartz production will have it's own crises. For watch lovers there is a wonderful array of Quartz pieces that in time may become very interesting for collectors.

http://www.fhs.ch/scripts/getstat.php?file=histo_elec_mec_160505_a.pdf

Regards,


----------



## Giotime

A thrift nearby often packs the watches they receive in a tightly wrapped grab bag. Usually 20 or so items in a bag for about $15. The bag is closed tightly so you can only see the outer watches. 90+% of the time these are junk watches. Took a chance on one. Only one vintage but certainly a worthwhile purchase. This Seiko Lasalle after a cleanup in very good shape and ultra thin. Best of the bag in pix. His and her Seiko Sport 150. And a Citizen Eco Drive.


----------



## Shum

Not bad at all and if you can get them cleaned up and working it's money in the bank. 

Sorry I sell everything I fix so that's what's in my mind.


----------



## Giotime

Absolutely Shum. I have never sold anything, but I have collected dozens (ok more) of decent watch s like these that I enjoy finding and cannot pass up for the price. So yes I do intend to sell when I start having more time. I believe with these types Of things I can ultimately be net positive with this hobby especially if I can continue with my watch repair skills that are slowly growing and improving.


----------



## Shum

Eco-Drive watches are powered by light so does it work? If not then a new battery will cost round $20-30.


----------



## Giotime

Yes all three including the Eco drive are working fine. As soon as I put it in the light began working and running great for the 2 days since. It is quite clean too. The case and crystals of the his and her Sports 150 are in great shape just quite dirty especially around the rotating bezels. Not quite sure how to clean those. Afraid to take them off and then deal with gaskets and such.?


----------



## Shum

Giotime said:


> Yes all three including the Eco drive are working fine. As soon as I put it in the light began working and running great for the 2 days since. It is quite clean too. The case and crystals of the his and her Sports 150 are in great shape just quite dirty especially around the rotating bezels. Not quite sure how to clean those. Afraid to take them off and then deal with gaskets and such.?


A toothbrush and some detergent usually works a charm getting in hard to get places on watches, just don't dunk them in water.


----------



## Shum

The best quartz fakes in the early 80's were Heuer watches out of Hong Kong so hope you looked inside. 

The fakes also had Swiss movements but not ESA/ETA.


----------



## Wibbs

DaBaeker said:


> But seriously-while I don't usually advertise what I think is a blossoming trend in vintage-I think early to mid 70s quartz are mostly underrated. There are a few early Swiss quartz that are simply extraordinary and their prices reflect. I can't remember the brand - it wasn't Omega-who does have an amazing early haq-but this one movement had over a dozen hand soldered copper connections and looked like a maze. I did a search but can't come up with an image now for some reason. Either Heuer , Tissot, I just can't remember-maybe Bulova?


I think you're referring to Longines and their Ultraquartz? Here's a pic of the movement that sounds like your description.









MIne says hello. 










As for collecting trends the early quartz(pre say 1975/6) are definitely strengthening in price for standout "icon" examples. Still no sign yet of the madness that has befallen much of the mechanical market. The battery stigma remains(thankfully) and the Hodinkee hipsters haven't climbed on the bandwagon(though I gather run of the mill hipsters are getting into 80's digitals. To be "ironic" or somesuch).


----------



## cfw

Wibbs said:


> I think you're referring to Longines and their Ultraquartz? Here's a pic of the movement that sounds like your description.
> 
> View attachment 8799458
> 
> 
> MIne says hello.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for collecting trends the early quartz(pre say 1975/6) are definitely strengthening in price for standout "icon" examples. Still no sign yet of the madness that has befallen much of the mechanical market. The battery stigma remains(thankfully) and the Hodinkee hipsters haven't climbed on the bandwagon(though I gather run of the mill hipsters are getting into 80's digitals. To be "ironic" or somesuch).


Here is my 1973 Girard Perregaux, which I got for $20 at a flee market









Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## retroworx

Due for a crystal swap:


----------



## Shum

Or you just poilish them small scratches away. 

Just look a few pages into this thread and see how.


----------



## retroworx

Shum said:


> Or you just poilish them small scratches away.
> 
> Just look a few pages into this thread and see how.


I've never had much luck polishing my own and I have tried the toothpaste method, Polywatch, Brasso, etc. It could be that I just lack the patience...:roll:


----------



## Shum

retroworx said:


> I've never had much luck polishing my own and I have tried the toothpaste method, Polywatch, Brasso, etc. It could be that I just lack the patience...:roll:


Yes but isn't this mineral glass? The other methods are for plastic crystals.

For mineral crystals Cerium oxide is needed.


----------



## retroworx

Shum said:


> Yes but isn't this mineral glass? The other methods are for plastic crystals.
> 
> For mineral crystals Cerium oxide is needed.


Good point! I will search for the tips on Cerium oxide, thanks!


----------



## akajack

I've had decent luck with the diamond paste kits (tubes of multiple grits) they sell on Ebay. Anything but very shallow surface scratches will be nearly impossible to remove without Herculean effort.



retroworx said:


> Good point! I will search for the tips on Cerium oxide, thanks!


----------



## KasperDK

Now don't try this, unless you are willing to change the crystal, but i've had some success with Autosol and a Dremel with a soft polishing thingy on mineral crystal. goes without saying that you mask of bezels etc. and you need to be patient because mineral glass doesn't like getting too hot.


----------



## Giotime

I have had decent (acceptable) success polishing deep scratches from mineral crystals fairly quickly using various grades of porcelain polishing wheels on a dremel, finishing with an ultra fine grade and either a cerium oxide or very fine diamond polishing paste. Some of these crystals you could hardly see the dial to start. I am able to get the scratches out and get the glass clear. Not perfect though. You are usually left with some mild faceting which is noticeable to at least a small degree or make slight shadowing on the dial. But it is a vast improvement from what was originally an impossible to live with crystal. So I do this on pieces I don't want to go the trouble or expense of a new glass.


----------



## retroworx

Thanks for the additional crystal tips, All!


----------



## simpletreasures

This not so little "Embossed" dial beauty got here today! The dial really is embossed, I've never seen one like it. Didn't even have to adjust the band.


----------



## Shum

Just WOW!


----------



## simpletreasures

Shum said:


> Just WOW!


Thanks Shum;-)

I can't stop looking at it! It's like looking at a 3D rendering of "Bulova" over and over.


----------



## Shum

simpletreasures said:


> Thanks Shum;-)
> 
> I can't stop looking at it! It's like looking at a 3D rendering of "Bulova" over and over.


I think it's a show peace as to stand out at a watch expo so I doubt very much they were common at all.

It has a Rolex luxury to it with the case with bracelet and crystal and set diamonds, gold and silver for the jewelry lovers. Normally when one sees a nice setting for the stones (not glued) they most often are real but as this most likely is a expo watch I would say just nice paste.

It's a looker and paste can also be expensive if it's well made like this is.


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

That's outrageous Simpletreasures! Nice acquisition. Certainly an eye catcher. 

Eric


----------



## simpletreasures

ArchieGoodwin said:


> That's outrageous Simpletreasures! Nice acquisition. Certainly an eye catcher.
> 
> Eric


Thanks Eric, it really was a rare acquisition. Since it arrived, I've probably spent 100 or more hours scouring the internet trying to research and find anything even similar.... Result=NADA.

Maybe Shum is onto something with his thought that maybe it's a "One Off" used at a trade shoe or expo or???????


----------



## KasperDK

Shum said:


> Just WOW!


I think you can multiply that wow by 10 lol.


----------



## DaBaeker

Yes Gibbs-The Ultra Quartz was the one. And it was your post that brought it to my attention. So......I have a question. I would probably do better on a seperate thread but I really am not a big fan of the 'should I buy this or that' threads. 

My dilemma now is I have become equally obsessed with late 60s-70s Seiko in the King Seiko, Grand Seiko , King Quartz and the Grand Quartz. I have a nice modest collection I am pleased with so far but I've yet to get a Seiko Grand-hi-beat or quartz at a price I consider worth the risk. So now I have an opportunity to get one or the other. If it were a few months back I might have gone for both but...enough said. 
The question is this..
If you equally enjoyed collecting 60s/70s Seiko King Grand and had all bu a nice example of a grand would you choose a Seiko Grand hi-beat in average cosmetic condition , non original belt and movement that appears pristine or a near mint Grand Quartz with original band.? Both watches are in the same price range and I already have 3 King Seikos-one an 'officially certified chronometer'. I have 3 King Quartz which are very fine but I have neither a mechanical or a quartz Grand. Interested in your and anybody elses opinion wether they are a quartz fanatic or not. I personally am mostly into mechanical but am just starting to pick up steam with early quartz-but strictly the higher end brands/models unless price is forbidding like the Longines UltraQuartz or the Seiko Astron (which I think is rather ugly despite its notoriety . 
I may post this over on the quartz thread or seikoforum but thought I'd try here first. thanks foray help or thoughts


----------



## Wibbs

In that example I'd probably go for the quartz TBH. Why? Better condition, more original, quartz is still "undervalued"*, servicing is less frequent and likely cheaper.







*so long as the mechanical bubble stays inflated anyway.


----------



## DaBaeker

Wibbs said:


> In that example I'd probably go for the quartz TBH. Why? Better condition, more original, quartz is still "undervalued"*, servicing is less frequent and likely cheaper.
> 
> *so long as the mechanical bubble stays inflated anyway.


Thank you Wibbs;

A) sorry about that 'Gibbs'. My auto-correct on this new os is driving me absolutely nuts.

B) I decided on the Grand Quartz and your advice did help me with the decision. That And I lost the snipe I put on the Grand Seiko which-in hindsight I am glad I did not win as the cosmetics on the dial may have been more of an issue then I thought. It looked like the dial was a nice grey/silver dial but seller insisted it had been light silver which put me a little off. And your correct about service. I have about 17 beautiful watches that are in need of simple servicing as well as some lesser good looking that need work too. I will most likely be bartering some of my 50s chronographs and unusual seiko to my guy (who I love) in exchange for partial payment. He seems to like this arrangement more then I do.

C) The Japanese seller of the Grand Seiko was willing to cancel my sale had I won. Ive dealt with him before and he is a pleasure to do business with. I explained that I placed a snipe bid and it was too late to cancel. Luckily it went almost $100 higher then what I was sure I would win it for. ($170) I know that is pretty darn low for a grand Seiko but if you get to know the bigger Japanese eBay sellers you know which ones price vanity erratically. One seller will have a half dozen King Seiko auto hi-beats-all average with no original bands or buckles and average accuracy all at over $300-$350. The suddenly out of the blue he lists a KS superior officially certified in excellent condition and oh-btw-not shown in pics-original KS SS brace for under $260. It makes absolutely no sense but it sure is fun to hunt.

Anyway-When I first posted the above querie it was a SS pretty near mint Grand Quartz with some kind of textured sparkly gold/silvery dial. It wasn't knocking my socks off but it was under 24hrs and less then $35. Then I came over here to ponder my dilemma and buy the time I got back a trusted seller had listed a beautiful Grand Quartz-all original with brace and that Seiko 70s blue dial they did so well. He had it as a 29day auction at <$200. I have found that really excellent examples of ANY Seiko grand model-no matter the condition-is pretty hard to find for much less then $200. So I made him an offer for a reasonable discount as a repeat customer and he accepted. So-A pretty sweet blue round dialed Grand Seiko is on its way. I will post pics when its here as the sellers pics are always so high def that they wash out the depth of the blue. (I happened to win a King Quartz from him several months back in the squared off case from 1975).

So-is there anything I should know or be aware of for a 1979 Grand Quartz with the 'Twin Quartz' logo other then it was the first thermocompensated seiko? Is it true it has two trimmers accessible thru battery hatch? And is it something a pretty good tinkerer -but by no means an expert-could reasonable hope to accomplish if needed? (trimming the two crystals -that is)

Anyway-Besides an eventual Grand Seiko when the time and price are right I think this will complete my humble little early Seiko mechanical/ quartz collection for now with a:
3 King Seiko automatics-one to be sold.
3 King Quartz all lovely -white dial square, round dial silver rice paper, and blue square -
1 Grand Quartz (or twin quartz-not sure) with another blue dial. (Underrated and undervalued is an understatement!)

I'll post pics of the GQ when it arrives and I want to thank you Wibbs. Your knowledge from the past thread on early high accuracy vs. early high end quartz was invaluable as was your opinion the other day. I am sure to appreciate the lack of concern for service that comes with the quartz while still enjoying an early innovation that was top of the line for its day.

[BTW-the only thing I neglegted to mention was I could have had a very excellent condition 1973 Seiko Quartz V.F.A. The reason? It was just so ...wel,\l ugly. It had a lobster bracelet but the case and dial were nothing like the 60s to early 70s sharp angular KS an GS designs. I was aware that I may never come across a VFA for so cheap again but then I saw that it wasn't a Grand Quartz VFA which are selling for $1000s. Just a 'Seiko quartz VFA'. Hope I didnt pass up a once in a lifetime deal. ]


----------



## Giotime

Another attractive Seiko Quartz I couldn't resist for almost nothing. But 2 issues. I hadn't seen this movement before. Is it anything interesting? And what might be the year these were produced. And as you can see the date window is loose. I would like to try and fix. I don't see a screw or button to release the crown? How to I get to release the movement and get to the dial. Thanks


----------



## Charon

I received this 08/83 8123-5089 last night from a friend in a bag of _junk_ watches.


----------



## Shum

Giotime said:


> Another attractive Seiko Quartz I couldn't resist for almost nothing. But 2 issues. I hadn't seen this movement before. Is it anything interesting? And what might be the year these were produced. And as you can see the date window is loose. I would like to try and fix. I don't see a screw or button to release the crown? How to I get to release the movement and get to the dial. Thanks


It's a Seiko Caliber 4336A and the watch is from April 1978. If you look at the picture you can se an arrow pointing to a hole just above the little chip and you push down on the button in the hole to release the stem with crown.

It uses then next biggest battery the 301 (SR43SW). The + connector is missing on your watch but one could take something similar and screw on.

The 43 series was introduced in 1975 so that is why it looks like it does as quartz watches were expensive so the movements were of higher quality.


----------



## Giotime

Thanks again Shum. I saw that arrow. Just seemed too far away from crown so I wasn't sure.


----------



## Shum

Giotime said:


> Thanks again Shum. I saw that arrow. Just seemed too far away from crown so I wasn't sure.


Doesn't that crown look a tad small?


----------



## Giotime

Actually it isn't . I just compared it to a few other SQ of similar vintage that I have. The others are the same size or smaller.


----------



## Shum

Giotime said:


> Actually it isn't . I just compared it to a few other SQ of similar vintage that I have. The others are the same size or smaller.


I guess it being in the set position in the picture makes it look small.


----------



## Giotime

@shum: off topic. Heard tell of a Metallica re release coming soon. Didn't you mention one time that was another of your hobbies. Sorry I may be remembering some other late night discussion.


----------



## Shum

Giotime said:


> @shum: off topic. Heard tell of a Metallica re release coming soon. Didn't you mention one time that was another of your hobbies. Sorry I may be remembering some other late night discussion.


I'm into heavy stuff but not Metallica.


----------



## Giotime

And I am more of a tennis fan so I am more interested in father Torben Ullrich than Lars.


----------



## Mathsr

I'm not sure if this is the correct place to ask this question, but it seems about as good as any. I have a Croton watch that I would like some information on, if someone can help me. I haven't been able to find anything on the watch so far. The watch has a quartz movement and I think it is from the late 1980's. The case and band are both 14k gold.

The watch goes through batteries in a few months and because of that is pretty unreliable. I don't know if anything can be done to fix this problem or if it would be worth trying. It has been back to Croton and all they did was put in a new battery.

I don't know anything about watches so have no idea what the possibilities are. The watch has sentimental value to me and I would like to get it repaired if possible. I would really appreciate any suggestions, if there is any help for this watch.


----------



## shea2812

I have a few vintage quartz watches.... seikos. I have this feeling that they will 'eat' less batt after a service. I have no issue with mine so far so am yet to dabble with servicing a quartzs. I suggest to buy and do your own batt change so that it wont cost so much. Shops/jewellers charge quite a premium just like hardware shops selling nails. Batts are bread and butter for most small shops in the far east, many using cheap chinese cells that can last only a year or so on many cheap watches. I taught a friend to change his button cell in Polar watch so that instead of paying a little over USD10 in local currency, it only cost less than a dollar for a maxell lithium that a Polar watch uses. Today I snagged a Seiko 7546-8260 Type 2 (1978), beautiful blue dial with beautiful lume. This one may stay with me a while (the bracelet being a bit short and I have a small wrist.) I have passed on quite a few watches having decided that it is better all around for those watches to get actual wrist time with others and do what they are suppose to do - telling time to someone!


----------



## Shum

Mathsr said:


> I'm not sure if this is the correct place to ask this question, but it seems about as good as any. I have a Croton watch that I would like some information on, if someone can help me. I haven't been able to find anything on the watch so far. The watch has a quartz movement and I think it is from the late 1980's. The case and band are both 14k gold.
> 
> The watch goes through batteries in a few months and because of that is pretty unreliable. I don't know if anything can be done to fix this problem or if it would be worth trying. It has been back to Croton and all they did was put in a new battery.
> 
> I don't know anything about watches so have no idea what the possibilities are. The watch has sentimental value to me and I would like to get it repaired if possible. I would really appreciate any suggestions, if there is any help for this watch.


With unreliable do you mean that is loses time during the period or just stops when the bnattery i empty?

Do you know what movement is inside?

If it's a well known brand and model it's not hard to find parts or even replace the movement.


----------



## busmatt

By the looks of the Croton, I'd hazard a guess that it's got an ESA/ETA movement but we need pictures of the movement to be sure 

Matt 


Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## KasperDK

Giotime said:


> Another attractive Seiko Quartz I couldn't resist for almost nothing. But 2 issues. I hadn't seen this movement before. Is it anything interesting? And what might be the year these were produced. And as you can see the date window is loose. I would like to try and fix. I don't see a screw or button to release the crown? How to I get to release the movement and get to the dial. Thanks


I've had a Seiko where the chrome bezel was loose like on yours, it just clicked right back in place - no problem at all.


----------



## Giotime

KasperDK said:


> I've had a Seiko where the chrome bezel was loose like on yours, it just clicked right back in place - no problem at all.


Exactly. Thanks KDK and Shum. I did release the crown and got to the dial. Date bezel snapped in easily. Polished the crystal a bit more. Watch looks like new.


----------



## Mathsr

By Unreliable, I mean that I never know when it will stop. It keeps good time until it quits. Might be a few months might be longer. Varies. I just quit wearing it because it seemed like every time I picked it up it had stopped and needed a new battery....or I would be on a business trip and the thing would die. I have bought a cheap watch just to get me home.

I would likely screw up the case if I tried to get the back off of it. I might see about getting some help along those lines. If the movement could be replaced with something that is more reliable, that would be great!


----------



## Shum

Mathsr said:


> By Unreliable, I mean that I never know when it will stop. It keeps good time until it quits. Might be a few months might be longer. Varies. I just quit wearing it because it seemed like every time I picked it up it had stopped and needed a new battery....or I would be on a business trip and the thing would die. I have bought a cheap watch just to get me home.
> 
> I would likely screw up the case if I tried to get the back off of it. I might see about getting some help along those lines. If the movement could be replaced with something that is more reliable, that would be great!


Could be that the watchmakers you have been using are putting in smaller batteries as the quartz watches in the late 70's used big batteries, the older bigger batteries aren't used in new watches so they can also be old rundown stock they want to get rid of. Some movements also will work even if they need oiling so a service is also a good idea.


----------



## Mathsr

I got a picture of the movement of my Croton watch. I'm going to take it to a watch maker in the morning. My Grandfather was an old school watchmaker and this guy was one of his competitors. That whirring sound you hear, will be him spinning in his grave.


----------



## Shum

It's the classic ETA 955.112 from the mid 80's. Did it have that little cap on the battery? As without it the battery could come lose. You can ask him if he could oil the 4 visible jewels with some quartz oil as they run dry and if he has a demagnetizer he could run the watch in for 30 seconds to unclog any jewels from stale oil. If it's stiff to set one needs to take the watch apart and clean and oil the setting mechanism and also clean and oil the jewels on the reverse side as well.

This movement is very easy to find as new but it's best to take the minute and hour wheels from your movement so the hands remain at the correct height as there are different heights to chose from.


----------



## Mathsr

Thanks! I might be able to get this one going.


----------



## Mathsr

There was nothing on the battery. I'll ask about that.


----------



## Shum

Yeah, no need to give up on your watch and good luck!


----------



## KasperDK

Is the old quartz (ETA 9180 in particular) very fickle with the battery or is it just my watch? 

My Certina ran out and i bought a battery for it, and it does a little odd stutter with the 2nd hand (presumed it's a sort of EOL feature). Had bought the battery locally at a store that mostly sell car parts so i went back with it as i thought it was DOA - they gave me a new one and it did exactly the same thing - Tried the battery in another watch where it actually worked fine. 

Then i tried another battery in the Certina (one that doesn't fit, it's too tall but just to try it out) and that one works fine...go figure, guess i have to order a battery for the Certina from somewhere else.


----------



## Shum

Yes I have come across this as well so I try to have both Renata and Seiko (Seizaiken) batteries at home so I can test with either. So never declare a watch dead until you tried with different makes of batteries.

Cousin have them both.

I also stay away from Maxell and Energizer batteries as these are more copied then other brands (at least over here).


----------



## KasperDK

Good to hear, i just ordered a Renata locally, will see how it goes. Costed around 2 times more than the one that didn't work (think it was a Maxell actually).


----------



## Shum

KasperDK said:


> Good to hear, i just ordered a Renata locally, will see how it goes. Costed around 2 times more than the one that didn't work (think it was a Maxell actually).


If you need a few batteries in the future I'll send some over.


----------



## KasperDK

Shum said:


> If you need a few batteries in the future I'll send some over.


Cheers, I think i'll just order a bunch home from abroad - my dad often need one aswell (He found a turtle back ds2 quartz from..im guessing either late 80s or early 90s for 60kr the other day) - I can probably get Renata or Seiko much cheaper than here.


----------



## Shum

KasperDK said:


> Cheers, I think i'll just order a bunch home from abroad - my dad often need one aswell (He found a turtle back ds2 quartz from..im guessing either late 80s or early 90s for 60kr the other day) - I can probably get Renata or Seiko much cheaper than here.


I can't recall a DS-2 quartz from back then but there are newer DS-2 quartz models.

I'd love to see a picture of it so ask him from me.


----------



## KasperDK

Sure I'll snap a picture of it, maybe it's newer than I thought.


----------



## Shum

KasperDK said:


> Sure I'll snap a picture of it, maybe it's newer than I thought.


Great! I really don't know as my knowledge diminishes after the 80's.


----------



## guy0783

Here's an old quartz Bulova I found in a lot and got batteries in last night.

I love the font on "Quartz", and the crystal.


----------



## KasperDK

Problem solved, all it took was a Renata 386 (and 40 minutes to look for the battery retaining clip that I put out of reach for my daughter) so if your Eta 9180 stutters, try another battery


----------



## Shum

I know how that it. One spends more time trying to find things rather then on the job at hand some times.


----------



## Shum

A few poages ago bobbee showed us hid wonderful Tissot PR-516 and go figure I got one yesterday as part paymet for a service.








Not as nice and in need of some work.







The bracelet also needs some work and even though NSA bracelets are very nice they are a bit fragile.


----------



## Giotime

Not exactly vintage...late 80s. Nice 7 jewel eta-esa. 955-414. Roventa? Private label watches. Came with this nice working Timex. One dollar for both. Roventa is quite nice....very slim.


----------



## DaBaeker

not sure if this is quite vintage yet but its definitely 'classic'. I have been buying up a few of the early haq quartz like Seiko grand and king twin quartz and the slim sleek 'reagan era' styling is growing on me. if you told me 5 years ago i would be interested in these 'watch geek' wonders i'd have thought you were crazy. but when i saw the dial of this last month i immediately snapped to attention. also-i am taking some not-so-small pleasure in the few comments i get on my "iWatch" or "is that a smart watch?" . I answer: "it depends if you can figure out how to work it". The online instruction manual is about 25-30pgs long. But if it strikes anyone else's fancy-here goes a Citizen 8984 Ana-Digi from I think-the late 80s (maybe 90s as I haven't figured out citizen dating yet) And-i know there is surely a digital forum here but my heart is still bound by round cased mid 50s-early 70s but for now:

citizen 8984 ana-digi temperature an 1/1000 sec timer:


----------



## cfw

DaBaeker said:


> not sure if this is quite vintage yet but its definitely 'classic'. I have been buying up a few of the early haq quartz like Seiko grand and king twin quartz and the slim sleek 'reagan era' styling is growing on me. if you told me 5 years ago i would be interested in these 'watch geek' wonders i'd have thought you were crazy. but when i saw the dial of this last month i immediately snapped to attention. also-i am taking some not-so-small pleasure in the few comments i get on my "iWatch" or "is that a smart watch?" . I answer: "it depends if you can figure out how to work it". The online instruction manual is about 25-30pgs long. But if it strikes anyone else's fancy-here goes a Citizen 8984 Ana-Digi from I think-the late 80s (maybe 90s as I haven't figured out citizen dating yet) And-i know there is surely a digital forum here but my heart is still bound by round cased mid 50s-early 70s but for now:
> 
> citizen 8984 ana-digi temperature an 1/1000 sec timer:


Citizen like seiko only gives u the year not the decade but that style of watches was made in the 80's. It got this 70's digital.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shum

Yes those beasts are much older then one would think and they came out in 1980. In the early 80's LCD models had reached the peak of popularity and the Ana-Digi models started to take over. I suspect your Citizen has a 0 as the first digit and it's a bit confusing. 

The late 70's was a special time in our history as we became a modern race of people and I remember as a wee lad that everything started to become square. Just think we were now living in a world of ATM machines and had typewriters that could erase any mistake and headlight weren't round anymore, add to that the ZX80 personal computer so it was a wonderful time. Well until the Soviets entered Afghanistan and everything started a slow downwards spiral into the hell we now live in...


----------



## KasperDK

DaBaeker said:


> not sure if this is quite vintage yet but its definitely 'classic'. I have been buying up a few of the early haq quartz like Seiko grand and king twin quartz and the slim sleek 'reagan era' styling is growing on me. if you told me 5 years ago i would be interested in these 'watch geek' wonders i'd have thought you were crazy. but when i saw the dial of this last month i immediately snapped to attention. also-i am taking some not-so-small pleasure in the few comments i get on my "iWatch" or "is that a smart watch?" . I answer: "it depends if you can figure out how to work it". The online instruction manual is about 25-30pgs long. But if it strikes anyone else's fancy-here goes a Citizen 8984 Ana-Digi from I think-the late 80s (maybe 90s as I haven't figured out citizen dating yet) And-i know there is surely a digital forum here but my heart is still bound by round cased mid 50s-early 70s but for now:
> 
> citizen 8984 ana-digi temperature an 1/1000 sec timer:


I own it's cousin


----------



## oak1971

my grand quartz will be here in a day or two closly followed by a king quartz. Love those ani dig's above too.


----------



## simpletreasures

Awiohnt said:


> Now that quartz watches have been around for over 40 years shouldn't they also be classed as vintage?


There is a differing of "opinion" on what is considered "vintage" across the various watch forums. One ex-member here said that watches had to be over 50 years to be considered vintage, my own personal opinion is anything over 25 years is vintage. Let your gut be your guide...;-)


----------



## oak1971

In my state, 20 years or more is "collectable" status for vehicles. I'd say 25 is plenty good for timekeeping devices.


----------



## Shum

The original definition was something a bit better or different so a vintage wine for example could be one year of 50 years old so it's not the number of years but the year itself. The antique trade have tried to hijack the meaning and put 50 years but this is just as right or wrong as any other number of years.

It's good to keep quartz watches here in one thread though as not to make mechanical lovers to upset.


----------



## Liizio

Just got this Seiko SQ ana-digi. Needed a new battery and the buttons had jammed up because of dirt, but it cleaned up nicely, and is now running fine. The movement is a 2 -jewel H461.



















It's always fun to see an neglected SQ come back to life!


----------



## Shum

They are so sensitive to water that they seldom survive and it's nice to see it in fine form.


----------



## DaBaeker

Liizio said:


> Just got this Seiko SQ ana-digi. Needed a new battery and the buttons had jammed up because of dirt, but it cleaned up nicely, and is now running fine. The movement is a 2 -jewel H461.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always fun to see an neglected SQ come back to life!


great vintage seiko. I was wondering....I have seen this particualr dial in other seiko models like king quartz, grand quartz, etc described as "white teak dial". While that would be absolutely fsabulous i was wondering if this is true? I'm a cabinetmaker and work with a good deal of exotics but never heard od white teak. I have a chance to grab an otherwise ordinary looking king quartz with the same dial as your seiko. i am reluctant simply because i dounbt the dial is actual teak. I will comment that in some of seikos early heq the dials were quite spectacular. There is a silver foil-like rice paper, an incredible deep blue iridescent and a glittery dial thats a bit over-the-top for me. But if this were actual wood I might reconsider.


----------



## Liizio

Sorry, DaBaeker, I really don't have an answer for you. My guess would be that "White teak" is just a marketing name, I doubt that real wood was used. However, thats just my 2 cents. Early eighties were weird times.


----------



## James A

DaBaeker said:


> great vintage seiko. I was wondering....I have seen this particualr dial in other seiko models like king quartz, grand quartz, etc described as "white teak dial". While that would be absolutely fsabulous i was wondering if this is true? I'm a cabinetmaker and work with a good deal of exotics but never heard od white teak. I have a chance to grab an otherwise ordinary looking king quartz with the same dial as your seiko. i am reluctant simply because i dounbt the dial is actual teak. I will comment that in some of seikos early heq the dials were quite spectacular. There is a silver foil-like rice paper, an incredible deep blue iridescent and a glittery dial thats a bit over-the-top for me. But if this were actual wood I might reconsider.


Hi DaBaeker,

The "Teak" dial refers to the vertical lines or raised highlights on the dial. The description comes from the look rather than the use of actual teak.










Regards,


----------



## Shum

Yes I would say so as well. There were some oddities during this time with wood and some stone models but they never really took off so we don't see them that much today. And because they didn't use standard lugs they are hard to fix up so I never buy them.


----------



## Liizio

A couple of my recent swap meet finds:

First off, a rather sporty looking SQ. Needed a bit of a cleaning up, but turned out nicely enough.



















And secondly, a curious Leijona Diver from around early eighties. Needs a proper clean up along with a new stem and crown. Seconds hand is also bent. The movement is a 7 jewel ETA 9362.


----------



## Shum

The Leijona is really nice and rather rare and probably from 1977/78 so it's an early diver quartz. Sometimes they printed the year on the inside of the case back.


----------



## Liizio

Shum said:


> The Leijona is really nice and rather rare and probably from 1977/78 so it's an early diver quartz. Sometimes they printed the year on the inside of the case back.


Yep, It's certainly a rather interesting piece, and bears a striking resemblance to certain Heuer divers, which is nice.

I have never even heard Leijona producing any divers, let alone proper ones.

Unfortunately there is no year printed inside the caseback.

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Giotime

Had this Citizen in my pile of watches to donate. But suddenly got curious about the bow and arrow on the dial And the symbol on the buckle. Anyone know what either means or comes from? I didn't think movement worth a pix. It looks ok and is metal cased but no jewels.


----------



## Grégoire

Shum said:


> Now that quartz watches have been around for over 40 years shouldn't they also be classed as vintage?


Technically yes, however, I refuse to acknowledge that any technology invented _after _I was born could ever be vintage, because that would make me vintage too. So no, no quartz watch can be vintage or ever will be.

Beautiful Certina quartz, BTW. Love these modern contemporary watches with their crazy new battery technology. What will they think of next?


----------



## Giotime

Now I'm starting to feel like an antique&#55357;&#56881;


----------



## Giotime

Nice looking Rotary Quartz I found and bought today. Puzzled about something. This watch has an ETA 555 412 movement. Movement is marked 7 jewels and has no sweep second. Ranfft describes this movement as having 5 jewels and a sweep second? Likely early 80's. Estate sale cost...10 CENTS !


----------



## shea2812

Makes one wonder how much was the original price when the first owner bought that.


----------



## Shum

Old as hell we are. 

One could order special versions of any ETA movement in the day and many 555.xxx only came with 1 (One) jewel. 7 jewels was a full jeweled version. Are you sure it's not missing the second hand (can't see in the picture)? The second hand pinion is easily broken off so one often find it's just a hole.


----------



## Giotime

No Shum. No sweep second. Just a simple 2-tone dress Quartz. I think matching original band. I kinda like this for a dime.


----------



## Shum

Odd indead! I guess they plugged it.


----------



## journeyforce

Giotime said:


> No Shum. No sweep second. Just a simple 2-tone dress Quartz. I think matching original band. I kinda like this for a dime.


Nice!!!! A quality Swiss Movement for under a $1. It beats my 1987 Longines Award/Presentation watch I paid $5 for at a thrift store early this year. This also had a 7 jewel ETA movement.

This model was only sold for presentation/award watches and had the person't name engraved on it. Mine was given to a guy for 25 years of loyal service to a company in Mass. This person died back in 2015 and somehow this watch wound up in a thrift store 4 states away. it is my most accurate watch.


----------



## Giotime

Thanks JF, but I'd take your Longines anyday.


----------



## Giotime

I keep coming across Quartz/digital thes days. Found this Ana-digi Pulsar in great cosmetic and working condition. Was just being given away in a pile of junk. Research tells me that the movement is higher quality and used in Breitling Navitimer. Don't know for sure if this is true. Dates to 1983 I believe.


----------



## DaBaeker

Giotime said:


> I keep coming across Quartz/digital thes days. Found this Ana-digi Pulsar in great cosmetic and working condition. Was just being given away in a pile of junk. Research tells me that the movement is higher quality and used in Breitling Navitimer. Don't know for sure if this is true. Dates to 1983 I believe.


That movement definitely looks better then the typical mass produced quartz of the 90s-present.

And you gave me a perfect oppurtunity to post another pic of this recent ana-digi pick-up which I am enjoying thoroughly -which is a big surprise to me-especially if you had told me this a year ago.


----------



## Liizio

More HEQ goodness: This rather dressy Seiko arrived in the mail today.










The movement is a Twin Quartz 9721a










Movement pic from ebay listing.


----------



## ManOnTime

Grégoire said:


> Technically yes, however, I refuse to acknowledge that any technology invented _after _I was born could ever be vintage, because that would make me vintage too. So no, no quartz watch can be vintage or ever will be.


You were born before 1927?


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Since I'm an Accutron fan, I had to post this.... it does have a quartz component, afterall. ;-)





And if the Accuquartz doesn't quite make the requirements, then this...





Eric


----------



## Shum

I like those.

Not been much quartz from me lately as I have been busy working on mechanical watches.








I did sell this one a few days ago and it's the most sold Certina model for me so far and they seamed to have been popular here in the 80's.


----------



## busmatt

N7 (1977) Bulova digital




























Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Shum

A really stylish watch.

And it's in great condition.


----------



## Liizio

This lovely 1975 Citizen Crystron just arrived. Stainless steel case, cq-signed crown, mineral glass crystal, and 7 -jewel cal. 8640. I'm a happy camper.




























(movement pic from ebay listing)


----------



## shea2812

Nice Crystron. I do prefer Citi's hands to Seiko's, know not quite how to explain though. Perhaps they are a bit longish.


----------



## ManOnTime

1987 Pulsar PFS005. Not the kind of vintage quartz usually shown in this thread, but I thought I would share anyway.

Sold as not working, but all it needed was a fresh CR2016. Best of all it came with the original box, hang tag, manual and warranty booklet!















More photos can be seen here.


----------



## typ73

Found this at an antique shop today. Just needed a new battery.

Can't find much information on it. Looks like early 1980s perhaps? No idea who owned the Elgin name at the time this was produced. Movement is a Y112A (Seiko?).

I love the cheapo gold tone bracelet - has the same clasp mechanism as those old Casio digitals.


----------



## shea2812

Casio and Citizen use same manufacturer for their bracelets think. My watchmaker says they are the same.


----------



## Giotime

Not sure if this Ladies Movado Quartz is vintage ( anyone date this?). But pretty nice watch to find in a bag of watches being thrown out. Original Movado signed lizard band. And my wife likes it.


----------



## DaBaeker

Giotime said:


> Not sure if this Ladies Movado Quartz is vintage ( anyone date this?). But pretty nice watch to find in a bag of watches being thrown out. Original Movado signed lizard band. And my wife likes it.


80s.


----------



## shea2812

That is a swiss jeweled quartz module. Being jeweled, those can be serviced or at least them jewels oiled to ensure more years of ticking. In their days they cost more than their equivalent autos.  I do remember that in those years the Movado museum piece was something that many of us like but could not afford. That seemingly floating dot was mesmerising.


----------



## busmatt

Roamer micro quartz










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Shum

Is it one of those that has a ticking sound?


----------



## busmatt

No, quite the opposite, it's so quiet, you can only just hear it if you put it right up to your ear 

Matt 


Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Shum

They had the MST 901 that had a loud ticking sound but then yours must be newer and most likely has a ESA or ETA movement inside.


----------



## busmatt

The 9631 beats in the heart of this one 

Matt 


Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## KasperDK

Well I'm back again, after a crappy couple of months - Picked this one up today, but it might be looking for a new home as I have one already almost like it. Price tag on the back still, and supposedly never used (I see no reason to doubt it).

Should be a ESA 9180 inside, though I haven't checked Original strap, though curiously with an unsigned buckle, that surprised me a bit.


----------



## Paul Ramon

7548-700B Dec. 1980


----------



## fiskadoro

Not sure if this is "vintage enough" for some on here, but this is a 1981 Seiko SilverWave G757-5030


----------



## TheNightsWatch

fiskadoro said:


> Not sure if this is "vintage enough" for some on here, but this is a 1981 Seiko SilverWave G757-5030
> 
> View attachment 10617778


Wow, that's awesome. Is that a steel case? Damn, I REALLY wish people still made affordable steel-cased digitals.


----------



## fiskadoro

Thank you for the kind words! Yes, I believe it is all stainless steel.



TheNightsWatch said:


> Wow, that's awesome. Is that a steel case? Damn, I REALLY wish people still made affordable steel-cased digitals.


----------



## Shum

These early 80's Seiko watches were made to last so high quality and they cost a pretty penny in the day.


----------



## shea2812

That Silverwave looks neat. Been keeping an eye for one for quite a while. What I found recently is a Citizen ana-digi with faint digital digital display. Still makes a good wear with its relatively thin case and that vintage feel bracelets. I initially bought it to get the bracelets but with a fresh cell installed the watch still runs. Am not sure about WR though with its snapped on caseback.


----------



## KasperDK

shea2812 said:


> Am not sure about WR though with its snapped on caseback.


Best way to treat vintage watches, is to assume that they aren't waterproof at all.


----------



## shea2812

That is the standard assumption of course. However wherever possible to do work on WR on some of my vintage watches so that I can wear them when riding a bike. I commute by bike and there is time I ride longer road trips and on occassions have to ride in tropical heavy rain or thunderstorm. My vintage Seiko turtle and Mido can handle that. For certain case designs ensuring WR to a useable degree is just a matter of replacing caseback and stem gaskets where the crystal seal or gasket is still untouched or by utilising gasket glue to be doubly sure. It is a delicate work though. There is more risk involved with quartz though because once water gets in there is more than fair chance that the module is dead. Wateva is I dont go swimming with vintages. For most of what I have ocassional splashes walking in rain is OK. 40mile ride in tropical rain is something else though. If in doubt better err on the safe side of course by stowing a watch in a small sealed plastic bag. Where I am I am not aware of any place where I can have watches be tested properly for WR rating. My rain ride test is good enough for me. Ultimately, to me at least, the value of a watch regardless of its age it to be able to wear it.


----------



## KP-99

Sinn 809Q Diver from early 90s with lume on the backside of the sapphire crystal:

































Best regards,
Peter


----------



## shea2812

That Sinn uses similar ETA 955.4xx quartz module to a Camel Trophy watch that I had passed on to a friend. The watch was produced by Mondaine when they owned the brand. And the module is serviceable like Seiko 7546.


----------



## Shum

Camel Trophy watches were nice but then they started to use cheap Japanese movements and lost their way.


----------



## Giotime

Sorry I know this can't be vintage but it came in a bag of vintage repair watches. Paid $10. For the bag. I thought about just giving it to goodwill assuming it was an Invicta style costume watch with a cheap Japanese movement. On further review looks pretty high quality. Luminox 8100 series. Is this a modern watch i.e. 2000- present? And are these Luminox higher end pieces.? Suggestions to get info on another forum? Changed battery. Working perfectly.


----------



## carlhicks

Imni said:


> Here's a good example of a vintage quartz.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/review-speedmaster-quartz-927527.html


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## laikrodukas

caliber eta 251.471 $100 when new
casing has good water resistance, stainless, so it could be quite expensive when new
but higher end? it's just a luminox


----------



## omginaw




----------



## robetalks

Some of my vintage quartz collection (they are not expensive watches, but I think they are quite nice)



































































































Hope they are not too many


----------



## Seikologist

H357-5200


----------



## Dan S

Giotime said:


> Sorry I know this can't be vintage but it came in a bag of vintage repair watches. Paid $10. For the bag. I thought about just giving it to goodwill assuming it was an Invicta style costume watch with a cheap Japanese movement. On further review looks pretty high quality. Luminox 8100 series. Is this a modern watch i.e. 2000- present? And are these Luminox higher end pieces.? Suggestions to get info on another forum? Changed battery. Working perfectly.


I did a Watchuseek search on Luminox for you, and many of the posts seem to be in the Affordable forum.


----------



## journeyforce

Here are two of mine. The first one is a 1984 Seiko digital watch Model A904 and the second is a 1984 Seiko 7A48 chrono. In between these two is a 1920's Gruen Quadron


The Seiko 7A48 is the first quartz chrono with a moon phase/moon age on it. This is a 15 jewel all metal movement watch. When the first Seiko &A series(7A28) arrived in late 1982, it was the first quartz chrono commercially sold. It's $250 price point caused a lot of trouble for the remaining Swiss companies as you no longer needed to buy a mechanical chrono as you could buy a quartz chrono (and one that was not digital)


----------



## finflyer

Not really a vintage, but a retro Seiko AoD 6M25-7100 which a got at my 15th birthday back in 1991.


----------



## skyjacknl




----------



## LightDot

That's a beautiful Tissot Electronic you have there. Can't help but nitpick a bit, though, it's not a quartz watch. The movement has a battery as a power source, rather than a mainspring, but the escapement uses a balance wheel with a hairspring that beats at 28.000 bph, driven by an induction coil. The movement is an ESA 9154 Dynotron if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## ManOnTime

This has a balance wheel, but it is controlled by a quartz oscillator like any other "regular" quartz watch.









Movement (Credit Electric Watches):


----------



## Rdenney

This Hamilton QED II dates from 1976, within the first decade of generally available quartz watches, and right before they became inexpensive. That's vintage enough for a quartz watch.

Rick "a high-school graduation gift" Denney


----------



## journeyforce

Rdenney,

You inspired me to look into some of the early LED watches and I have this Bulova Computron coming to me at some point next week.

I was on the look out for a LED watch for a while but all that I found were gold plated ones and I hate gold plated watches for the most part.

I came across this stainless steel Bulova Computron for a good price and bought it tonight. 

The pictures make it out to be in great shape (the crystal looks to have a nick on the edge at the 4 o' clock position) and it is working so I will see how it goes


This pic is from the seller as i will not see it until next week


----------



## Liizio

I bought this Crystron about a month ago, but since it needed a new battery clamp and a bracelet, I got around to showing it off only now.




























I like the signed crown:









7 jewel early quartz:


















And lastly, something quite different. This piece is sadly not owned by me, but an acquaintance. An 1980s Rolex Oysterquartz. I had a photobooth i could use at the time, so I took a couple of shots:










I wish more quartz movements looked like this.


----------



## Shum

The only newer Rolex I would consider wearing is a Oysterquartz model. Such a shame they don't make them any more.


----------



## Pjbwatches

Just got this back today! 
Has has new glass fitted and a service.


----------



## KasperDK

Nivada with ESA 934.912 if memory serves, sadly I cannot figure out how to operate the alarm, or it's broken perhaps..ah well i'll get up on time anyway Certina had a model that looked a bit like it, that I'd really love to own.


----------



## shea2812

Pjbwatches said:


> Just got this back today!
> Has has new glass fitted and a service.


They still have glass for those???


----------



## Shum

shea2812 said:


> They still have glass for those???


They are out there and I gave avay a bag of crystals and LCD watches to a Citizen lover a few months ago.


----------



## shea2812

Just found a 1980 Seiko SiverWave. Simple dial, 3 hander with no date. Module only has 2 jewels. Not sure its serviceable like the 7546.


----------



## nick10

Here is my latest find: A Omega Chrono Quartz "Albatross" Unfortunately it needs a new stepping motor in order to work.


----------



## shea2812

That Omega is sure funky looking piece.


----------



## v8chrono

Any idea of the age of this one please? A Pulsar Y147-8050


----------



## Liizio

Just swapped a new battery and a crystal for a friends 1980 quartz Candino:



















The red dial is lovely, and in great shape too.

@V8chrono:

That's a tough one. Visually the watch is very 70's, but the movement (v147) looks much newer to me.


----------



## Shum

v8chrono said:


> Any idea of the age of this one please? A Pulsar Y147-8050


Seiko bought the Puilsar name in 1979 so more or less all watches are from the 80's and on. There should be a second number just like on Seikos on the back and it will tell the year.

Those hande sure scream 70's though so it might be from ca 79-81.


----------



## v8chrono

Shum said:


> Seiko bought the Puilsar name in 1979 so more or less all watches are from the 80's and on


Thanks for that, the serial number is 741257, so using the Seiko system it could be from April 1987? Do you know who owned Pulsar before Seiko appeared in '79?


----------



## Shum

v8chrono said:


> Thanks for that, the serial number is 741257, so using the Seiko system it could be from April 1987? Do you know who owned Pulsar before Seiko appeared in '79?


Seiko bought the name from Hamilton. I think I was wrong though and it should be 1978 and watches where sold from ca 1979.


----------



## esdy_11192

From the WRUW thread. I simply love Braun watches. 



esdy_11192 said:


> Today on my wrist Braun (4789) AW10 designed by Dietrich Lubs in 1989. Near vintage status if we count 30 years as vintage.


----------



## shea2812

That reminds me of Braun alarm clock from the 80s.


----------



## esdy_11192

shea2812 said:


> That reminds me of Braun alarm clock from the 80s.


Because the same designer designed it.


----------



## Liizio

A newcomer for me, the Citizens answer to the Seiko 7A, the 3530.





































I've always been a huge fan of the Seiko 7A series, and it seemed like a nice idea to also get one of the Citizen 35xx series chronographs, since they are quite similar and available for a reasonable price. This one arrived from france today. It seems to be working, but there is something wrong with the 1/50 sec. display. Also really needs a new crystal.

The case isn't the prettiest, but the dial really klicks for me.


----------



## ManOnTime

I'm really wanting to get into vintage quartz.

Does anyone have a list of "must have" for $100 or less?


----------



## Shum

Take a look at brands like Bulova, Tissot, Certina, Junghans, Citizen and Seiko as these used some of the most iconic movements from the day and aren't to expensive.

Personally I love the 70's timezone models from Tissot and later Certina dress watches from the 80's and this thread is full of them.


----------



## KasperDK

Ok so im not done with it yet but it's getting there (cleaning that grid at the top is hell). Bought this in a red cross charity store for very little..it had several splashes of red paint, a very scratched crystal and a Casio band.I put a Seiko band from the same period on but it's not the right one.

This is an a239-5000 from 1979 (like myself) and as far as I've found the first watch to have two LCD screens (one on top of the other obviously). Everything works even the light and alarm.


----------



## KasperDK

Double post sorry


----------



## ManOnTime

v8chrono said:


> Any idea of the age of this one please? A Pulsar Y147-8050
> 
> View attachment 10918826


Classy!


----------



## Giotime

Nothing special here . Just trying to see what runs it and if it works. Anyone know how the back comes off? Snap off or is it screwed down? Assumed it was snap off but before I damage something, wanted to be sure. Thanks.


----------



## shea2812

It's a snap off but Swiss Army watch of that era really had it tight to ensure WR. Mine still ticking after 30 years.


----------



## Giotime

Thanks. I'll work on it.


----------



## Paul Ramon

7548-700B Dec. 1980


----------



## Giotime

Found this Seiko 7A28 7039 at a thrift for $10. Everything working EXCEPT 1/10s register runs continuously when Chrono activated. It actually functions like this but I assume it's not supposed to work this way .. Anyone familiar with these know of an easy fix? Nice many jewelled (15 I think ) mechanism.


----------



## sinner777




----------



## sinner777

Giotime said:


> Found this Seiko 7A28 7039 at a thrift for $10. Everything working EXCEPT 1/10s register runs continuously when Chrono activated. It actually functions like this but I assume it's not supposed to work this way .. Anyone familiar with these know of an easy fix? Nice many jewelled (15 I think ) mechanism.


It should run like that.

If you got it for 10$ it's a deal of the year.

These go for anywhere between 100$ for scrap to 300+ $ for yours in this condition.

Great watch,keep it and wear it with pride.


----------



## Giotime

Thanks sinner. That's great news!


----------



## sinner777

I should have said "no it is broken I will give you 50$ for it"



7axx are still after 30+ years top quality movements.


----------



## borja

I found this Seiko 7546-9000 with a fairly scratched plexiglass but i'm struggling to find a replacement for it...


----------



## Giotime

I have had a few Seikos like that. When you change the crystal the dials look so gtreat.


----------



## Giotime

Hamilton / LL Bean Quartz. Nice looking Quartz mechanism for a $4 thrift find. I'm guessing early 80's. Quite nice condition. Hamilton 740 mechanism / ESA 963 127. Somewhat small. 34mm I think.


----------



## sinner777

80s Cortebert,Harley Ronda inside


----------



## jpfwatch

Seiko Grand Quartz 4842 8041:


----------



## Giotime

My most recent pickup. Actually Quartz is not really what I look for. The heart of my collection is 30s-60s Hamiltons with a smattering of any other decent vintage mechanical that happens my way. But since I have mostly quit the eBay wars, I take whatever comes my way from thrifts, estate or garage sales. And I keep happening on these Quartz watches for virtually nothing and they seem too nice to pass up. I no nothing of Ebel so I was hoping someone could lend me some info. I do know that the gold accents and screws on the bezel may be 18k. I cannot get the back open yet ( very tight), but other photos of similar models have a Ebel signed 7 jewel mechanism. So am I dealing with a vintage or modern watch? Date? Is Ebel considered a quality brand or costume jewelry? Did Ebel have there own mechanisms or is this an ETA or other? Feels like a solid quality watch. And they seem to carry a hefty price( not that that means a whole lot). I will post a movement picture when I get it open...got some lubricants at work.


----------



## hi_bri

Usually on the Seiko/Citizen forum but wanted to share two of my better vintage Quartz watches.

What a difference (an expensive) NOS crystal makes:

















Seiko V.F.A.'s from the 70's:
3922-5010 on left; 3823-7040 on right

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## busmatt

Giotime said:


> My most recent pickup. Actually Quartz is not really what I look for. The heart of my collection is 30s-60s Hamiltons with a smattering of any other decent vintage mechanical that happens my way. But since I have mostly quit the eBay wars, I take whatever comes my way from thrifts, estate or garage sales. And I keep happening on these Quartz watches for virtually nothing and they seem too nice to pass up. I no nothing of Ebel so I was hoping someone could lend me some info. I do know that the gold accents and screws on the bezel may be 18k. I cannot get the back open yet ( very tight), but other photos of similar models have a Ebel signed 7 jewel mechanism. So am I dealing with a vintage or modern watch? Date? Is Ebel considered a quality brand or costume jewelry? Did Ebel have there own mechanisms or is this an ETA or other? Feels like a solid quality watch. And they seem to carry a hefty price( not that that means a whole lot). I will post a movement picture when I get it open...got some lubricants at work.


EBEL are a nice watch, I had a quartz diver for a while, iirc they use a Piaget quartz, the same as Cartier and of course Piaget and possibly JLC but I'm not sure about the last one

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## James A

hi_bri said:


> Usually on the Seiko/Citizen forum but wanted to share two of my better vintage Quartz watches.
> 
> What a difference (an expensive) NOS crystal makes:
> 
> View attachment 11524018
> 
> 
> View attachment 11524026
> 
> 
> Seiko V.F.A.'s from the 70's:
> 3922-5010 on left; 3823-7040 on right
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> -Brian


Very nice. I have been looking at that model Seiko V.F.A (very fine adjusted) for some time. Yours is in good condition with original bracelet but many aren't. Dating from the early 70's with an excellent quartz movement plus it has the extra diode light on the top right of the dial. Blinking on and off it serves as a power indicator. Interesting early quartz piece.










Regards,


----------



## hi_bri

James A said:


> Very nice. I have been looking at that model Seiko V.F.A (very fine adjusted) for some time. Yours is in good condition with original bracelet but many aren't. Dating from the early 70's with an excellent quartz movement plus it has the extra diode light on the top right of the dial. Blinking on and off it serves as a power indicator. Interesting early quartz piece.


These watches are solidly built and quality was toe to toe with the Grand Seikos of the time (although in hindsight if one purchase the Grand Seiko mechanical it would have held its value better).

I have a few other 3923s but the 3922 with date only is a bit harder to find. Given the custom crystal that with "Quartz" lettering, it's hard to find one in great shape. There is another version with circular applied hour markers and a faceted flat "Quartz" signed crystal rather than the angled crystal.

I consider these the "iWatches" of the 1970s ;-)

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## Rdenney

Giotime said:


> My most recent pickup. Actually Quartz is not really what I look for. The heart of my collection is 30s-60s Hamiltons with a smattering of any other decent vintage mechanical that happens my way. But since I have mostly quit the eBay wars, I take whatever comes my way from thrifts, estate or garage sales. And I keep happening on these Quartz watches for virtually nothing and they seem too nice to pass up. I no nothing of Ebel so I was hoping someone could lend me some info. I do know that the gold accents and screws on the bezel may be 18k. I cannot get the back open yet ( very tight), but other photos of similar models have a Ebel signed 7 jewel mechanism. So am I dealing with a vintage or modern watch? Date? Is Ebel considered a quality brand or costume jewelry? Did Ebel have there own mechanisms or is this an ETA or other? Feels like a solid quality watch. And they seem to carry a hefty price( not that that means a whole lot). I will post a movement picture when I get it open...got some lubricants at work.


It's a mid-90's Sportwave. I'll look it up specifically when I'm back in town. Probably an Ebel 157, which was indeed one of their in-house movements. The number on the back will identify the movement, probably 1157xxx.

Rick "who has a Sportwave dealer manual at home" Denney


----------



## Rdenney

busmatt said:


> EBEL are a nice watch, I had a quartz diver for a while, iirc they use a Piaget quartz, the same as Cartier and of course Piaget and possibly JLC but I'm not sure about the last one
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


This watch should have a caliber 157, made by CEC, owned and operated by Ebel since the late 70's.

But when we get the reference number, I'll know for sure. It could also be a different movement, though I don't recall that any of the quartz movements used in the Sportwaves were outsourced in the 90's.

Rick "who has never found a Piaget link in all his Ebel research" Denney


----------



## Giotime

Hello Rick. I did manage to get the case open. The movement is a 187-1. On the inner case there is an ink mark dating of 1998. Looks like a service or battery change mark. Waiting for a battery to arrive in mail. Also some on eBay say the gold screws and accents are 18k. Certainly the crown was only plated because mostly worn off. Do you know if the screws and accents are solid? Mainly want to know for cleaning and polishing. Thank you for the other info.


----------



## busmatt

Rdenney said:


> This watch should have a caliber 157, made by CEC, owned and operated by Ebel since the late 70's.
> 
> But when we get the reference number, I'll know for sure. It could also be a different movement, though I don't recall that any of the quartz movements used in the Sportwaves were outsourced in the 90's.
> 
> Rick "who has never found a Piaget link in all his Ebel research" Denney


I bow to superior knowledge sir, if anyone know Ebel it you Rick.

Bus "who obviously didn't remember correctly" Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Rdenney

Giotime said:


> Hello Rick. I did manage to get the case open. The movement is a 187-1. On the inner case there is an ink mark dating of 1998. Looks like a service or battery change mark. Waiting for a battery to arrive in mail. Also some on eBay say the gold screws and accents are 18k. Certainly the crown was only plated because mostly worn off. Do you know if the screws and accents are solid? Mainly want to know for cleaning and polishing. Thank you for the other info.


Usually, the gold bits on Ebels are solid, but there are exceptions here and there. I can look that up on Friday. But I've never known Ebel to use a plated crown, at least not since the 70's, and I wonder if it is a replacement.

So, look on the back and tell us the technical reference. It should be something like 1187xxx.

The caliber 187 is an update of Ebel's classic quartz movement, the 87, which they started making in the late 70's for the original Sport Classique.

I can be specific when I get back. I just added the Sportwave dealer reference book to my collection and haven't memorized it yet (that was a joke).

Rick "more later" Denney


----------



## Heljestrand

Citizen "Elegance" No Date Quartz


----------



## Giotime

Thanks. There was another number on the case back. I will post it along with a photo of the movement when I get home this eve.


----------



## Giotime

Rdenney said:


> Usually, the gold bits on Ebels are solid, but there are exceptions here and there. I can look that up on Friday. But I've never known Ebel to use a plated crown, at least not since the 70's, and I wonder if it is a replacement.
> 
> So, look on the back and tell us the technical reference. It should be something like 1187xxx.
> 
> The caliber 187 is an update of Ebel's classic quartz movement, the 87, which they started making in the late 70's for the original Sport Classique.
> 
> I can be specific when I get back. I just added the Sportwave dealer reference book to my collection and haven't memorized it yet (that was a joke).
> 
> Rick "more later" Denney


The two caseback numbers are. E 6187631. And under that is 93904418. And pics....and you can see the plating off the crown, but the crown itself looks legit I think. But I will bow to the memorized manual..


----------



## Rdenney

Okay, not solid gold. "6" is the finish code for plated gold, and I'm surprised to see it in this series. 

Yes, that is a mid-90's 187, also used in many Cartier watches, and made by CEC--Cristalor-Ebel-Cartier, which was part of the Ebel Group. Cristalor started as a case factory, casting and forging their own gold cases in the deeps of time, in the center of La Chaux-de-Fonds. Ebel bought them in the 70's to make their innovative new monocoque Sport Classique cases. These had a solid back; hence the Ebel-trademark exposed front bezel screws. Ebel moved them to be close to their main building on the Rue de la Paix, to a building that is now the manufacture for GP and JeanRichard (if I'm putting the puzzle pieces together correctly--it definitely says Sowind on the door and it's two blocks from the main GP building). Eventually, they moved to even bigger digs in the industrial district, to where they were when this movement was made. During the 80's, Ebel had five factories and 500 employees. Cartier bought out Ebel's share in 1998, but Ebel continued to use them for some years afterwards. These are not high-accuracy movements (meaning they have normal quartz accuracy), but they are made well. 

If you register the watch on MGIService.com, you'll get access to a database dump about the watch model, except that the "ship-to-trade" date won't be accurate for watches made before MGI bought Ebel in 2004. 

You might want to send it to MGI for a battery service. It's under a hundred bucks and they will clean it up and put new gaskets in it. 

Rick "still more later" Denney


----------



## Liizio

Just installed a new crystal and a battery in this 1972 Girard-Perregaux cal. 352. One of the earliest quartz watches commercially available back in the day.




























Nice, solid watch.


----------



## Rdenney

Giotime said:


> The two caseback numbers are. E 6187631. And under that is 93904418. And pics....and you can see the plating off the crown, but the crown itself looks legit I think. But I will bow to the memorized manual..


6 = "Gold-capped". This is distinct from gold-plated (which is 7). That means heavy rolled gold plate instead of electroplating or PVD.

187 = Caliber 187.

That last three codes meant different things at different times, because I find no consistency with what is described in the mid-90's dealer book and other periods. But what I have applies in this case.

6 = "Sportwave" family

3 = "Gent's" size (ranging from 1 = "Mini" to 4 = "Senior")

1 = "Standard" finish (mostly meaning no diamonds)

The caliber 187 is a 8-1/4''' caliber 87 on a 11-1/2''' base plate for larger watches. As I said before, it was made by Ebel in their own factory. It uses a battery that is 7.9mm x 2.6mm (as shown inside the back cover), which is a 397 or SR726SW.

You have a 253T dial reference, with a 313T hands, and tritium lume. The bezel is a 440T--some Sportwaves had snap-on rotating bezels on the same case.

I find this watch is listed from 1993 to 1997, and the movement looks original, not like a later service replacement. This watch was designed when Ebel was still family-owned, but during the time that their economic survival was in question. This was not because the watch company was in trouble--it was solidly profitable in those years--but because of the Ebel Group's other investments that had gone sour during the Savings and Loan Crisis. Ebel brought in investment money in 1992, but their investors took over in 1994 and pushed the remaining family control out in 1995.

In the January, 1994 catalog, a 6187631 was listed as "Sportwave Men's Quartz--Steel--Polished bezel with 18Kt. gold screws--steel bracelet", and it retailed for $950. In a British catalog from October, 1997 it's shown only with a strap, but the steel version is shown with a bracelet. The catalogs don't show all the combinations of course. The price for those two models was 695GBP (strap) and 750GBP (all steel, with bracelet).

The number below the reference number is the serial number, but I have found no scheme for dating these based on serial numbers.

If you end up needing part numbers to repair it, let me know--I have a few.

I would suggest having it serviced--the rear case interface is a little ragged and the gasket looks gooey. But at least it uses a conventional round gasket and donut gaskets for the stem, so any qualified watchmaker should be able to service it.

Rick "that's all I know" Denney


----------



## Giotime

Rick. That is fantastic information!! I really appreciate it. Thank you. (Joe-Giotime)


----------



## Rdenney

Giotime said:


> Rick. That is fantastic information!! I really appreciate it. Thank you. (Joe-Giotime)


A bit more: I found an article from before the 1993 Basel Fair announcing this Sportwave as a new model, priced more appropriately for the tough economic times of the post S&L Crisis. That provides a hard early date.

Rick "who was not able to find the designer's name" Denney


----------



## probep

Gold quartz _Baume et Mercier_. Diameter - 35 mm, thickness - 4 mm(!).


----------



## laikrodukas

Nice  What year is it?


----------



## ManOnTime

Snagged this one on eBay for less than lunch for two at McDonald's.

1985 Pulsar with a three jewel Y960 movement. I'm having trouble finding what the caliber translates to when it is used in Seiko watches.

Dual time (one analog, one digital) date and alarm. All settings are done via the crown. Rotate to the feature you want, crown to first position, rotate crown to set feature. Second position is to set analog hands.


----------



## Shum

I believe it's a Shiojiri Y960A.


----------



## ManOnTime

Shum said:


> I believe it's a Shiojiri Y960A.


Thank you.

I guess I should have been more clear. The Seiko nomenclature is used for only Seiko. Take for example the 7S63. Only in a Seiko is it known that. In any other brand, even brands controlled by Seiko (J. Springs, for example) it is known as Y675 although it is the exact same movement.

I think I'm going to dig through auctions and online sales and see if I can stumble across it. I know this movement was used in dress watches like this, but also in sports watches, divers, etc.


----------



## cfw

Liizio said:


> Just installed a new crystal and a battery in this 1972 Girard-Perregaux cal. 352. One of the earliest quartz watches commercially available back in the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, solid watch.


Vey nice watch. Mine says hi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee1

I just got this beauty, 1982 7A28-7049. Came dead with a battery, NO leakage or corrosion, replaced the battery and it started right up. Crystal is literally in pristine condition as is basically the entire watch. Some scuffs on the case back and bracelet and clasp but pretty sure some 0000 steel wool would buff them out. Original bracelet, made one micro adjustment and it fits perfectly. All the sub dials work and register properly AND all zero out as they should. This watch looks like it was worn on special occasions and then put away. It came with a seikoahonanmanannowa kind of battery which as I said earlier did NOT leak. An Energizer 394 and bingo it is like brand new.


----------



## nick10

Omega Chrono-Quartz "Albatross"


----------



## journeyforce

matlobi said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I guess I should have been more clear. The Seiko nomenclature is used for only Seiko. Take for example the 7S63. Only in a Seiko is it known that. In any other brand, even brands controlled by Seiko (J. Springs, for example) it is known as Y675 although it is the exact same movement.
> 
> I think I'm going to dig through auctions and online sales and see if I can stumble across it. I know this movement was used in dress watches like this, but also in sports watches, divers, etc.


As far as i know, Seiko never offered a analog/digital watch like that. It was only Pulsar and Alba (Both of these used Y calibres)

However Seiko, Pulsar and Alba(Seiko brand that is offered in Asia) did share movements. Vintage Seiko analog/digital watches started with the prefix H (example: H357)

I am not sure that Pulsar/Alba offered this movement in a diver since you had to access the crown to change the modes. But they did offer them Dress and Sport models.

Here is my 1985 Pulsar with that movement. There is a red line on the crystal that you used like a divers bezel to time things

Here is the Alba version (not my picture)

Nice watches with a nice movement in them.


----------



## busmatt

nick10 said:


> Omega Chrono-Quartz "Albatross"












My watchmaker knows I love these and keeps tempting me with the three he has stashed away, oh my beauty I will have you one day ?

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## nick10

busmatt said:


> My watchmaker knows I love these and keeps tempting me with the three he has stashed away, oh my beauty I will have you one day 襤
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


He has 3 of them;;! Surely he can sell you one of them


----------



## busmatt

Yes he is willing to part with one, it's just out of my reach financially at the moment but one day 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## nick10

busmatt said:


> Yes he is willing to part with one, it's just out of my reach financially at the moment but one day
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


I hope this day comes soon


----------



## journeyforce

nick10 said:


> Omega Chrono-Quartz "Albatross"


Nice!!! You have to hand it to Omega. The swiss watch industry(including Omega) were on the ropes at that time due to quartz watches but Omega still was able to offer not only a quartz watch but an analog/ digital model with a analog date wheel. Impressive.


----------



## laikrodukas

"have to hand it" ? Why is that?


----------



## nick10

journeyforce said:


> Nice!!! You have to hand it to Omega. The swiss watch industry(including Omega) were on the ropes at that time due to quartz watches but Omega still was able to offer not only a quartz watch but an analog/ digital model with a analog date wheel. Impressive.


Omega was one of the pioneers of quartz at the time and this watch is the proof. The first quartz analog/digital chronograph and it is an impressive quality watch


----------



## cfw

nick10 said:


> Omega was one of the pioneers of quartz at the time and this watch is the proof. The first quartz analog/digital chronograph and it is an impressive quality watch


Actually Girard Perregaux was the real pioneers of the day. There quartz movement was not only more reliable than Omegas beta21 but also more accurate. The frequency that there circuits used is still the industry standard used today.



















This example is a later version. The rare 641 cal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LightDot

cfw said:


> Actually Girard Perregaux was the real pioneers of the day. There quartz movement was not only more reliable than Omegas beta21 but also more accurate. The frequency that there circuits used is still the industry standard used today.


Girard Perregaux early quartz watches are beautiful. That being said, they are still just one of the pioneers, not _the_ pioneers. That place can go to either Warren Marrison and J.W. Horton at Bell Telephone Laboratories (first quartz clock in 1927) or to Seiko and Centre Electronique Horloger (CEH) in Neuchâtel Switzerland, who made quartz writswatch prototypes in 1967. In terms of wristwatches, if there must be _the one_, I'd vote for Seiko since they've also made the first publicly available quartz wristwatch, the Seiko Quartz Astron 35SQ, in 1969.


----------



## nick10

cfw said:


> Actually Girard Perregaux was the real pioneers of the day. There quartz movement was not only more reliable than Omegas beta21 but also more accurate. The frequency that there circuits used is still the industry standard used today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This example is a later version. The rare 641 cal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Remember(correct me if I am wrong) that beta21 wasn't an Omega in-house movement but a collaboration of many companies including Rolex and Patek Phillipe. Later Omega developed many great quartz movements like the 1310, 1611(the movement of my watch) and of course the 1510 and 1511 Megaquartz movements one of the most accurate quartz movements even today. Omega 1510 was so good that even Audemars Piguet used it for one of it's watches. And the watches with these movements were the top Omega watches and they were extremely well built(but that's irrelevant). I never said that Omega was the only pioneer of quartz watches. Of course Seiko and Girard Perregaux were among the pioneers of quartz.


----------



## Rdenney

The Beta21 was indeed an industry joint venture, using a design that was soon superseded. 

The original Astron was a limited run of maybe a hundred very expensive watches that were first sold only in Japan on Christmas Day, 1969. 

The Girard-Perregaux 351 was in full production and sales starting in 1970, and the watch was expensive but not exorbitantly so. It also used a stepper motor (unlike the Beta 21) and a quartz crystal's full 32khz resonance going into the pulse divider. It is not conceptually dissimilar to current quartz watches. It was excellent--many still run and it was also used by LeCoultre and by Favre-Leuba (who owned LeCoultre at the time). 

This is sorta like who made the first automatic chronograph. There were parallel efforts, and to be first, some compromised more than others. But I give the win for the first practical and marketable quartz watch to GP.

Rick "who will find the right GP 351 to buy someday" Denney


----------



## cfw

Rdenney said:


> The Beta21 was indeed an industry joint venture, using a design that was soon superseded.
> 
> The original Astron was a limited run of maybe a hundred very expensive watches that were first sold only in Japan on Christmas Day, 1969.
> 
> The Girard-Perregaux 351 was in full production and sales starting in 1970, and the watch was expensive but not exorbitantly so. It also used a stepper motor (unlike the Beta 21) and a quartz crystal's full 32khz resonance going into the pulse divider. It is not conceptually dissimilar to current quartz watches. It was excellent--many still run and it was also used by LeCoultre and by Favre-Leuba (who owned LeCoultre at the time).
> 
> This is sorta like who made the first automatic chronograph. There were parallel efforts, and to be first, some compromised more than others. But I give the win for the first practical and marketable quartz watch to GP.
> 
> Rick "who will find the right GP 351 to buy someday" Denney


I have a mint 352  took me 3 months to get parts for it but its ticking like a boss now.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasperDK

Nothing terribly fancy about this one, all stainless with am ESA 9361 (it says 9362 on the plate, so maybe something was changed along the way).

I wish I had a before picture, the back was so covered in mold and gunk that I couldn't see if it was a screw back or not. The crystal was wrecked, and only fixed in one side (it had been Glued in and I had to use nail polish remover to clean it up, and jabbed myself on the finger with a screwdriver in the process) oh and it had some dabs of green paint too. There's a dent in the crown, but I left that to add character .

I ment for it to go on an old black tropic strap I had, but then found out the watch was 19mm and the strap 18 - so I squeezed that brown 20mm in for now.


----------



## Ard

I remember when I thought this was way cool because they resembled the Rolex President, now I enjoy it because it looks a lot like a Seiko 











When you think about they were quite well done considering that the watch pictured pre-dates internet watch forums and is still ticking away quite accurately. Thin, light, good looking and accurate, there's not much more to ask other than my Lume has worn out..........


----------



## Ard

The dreaded double post.....


----------



## Shum

Nice watches!


The only Seiko I have that looks like that is a fake one.


----------



## jpfwatch

Seiko King quartz


----------



## slopingsteve

This is my favourite quartz at the moment and, in fact, for all the moments since I bought it. And 'though being a Casio and square(ish) I think it is very beautiful perhaps because I have square eyes


----------



## sinner777

Vintage YinJian with Seagull ST9


----------



## jpfwatch

Seiko Grand Quartz 4842-8041 on a brown perlon strap


----------



## Shum

Now that's a watch to look out for.


----------



## Wibbs

Was a lovely sunny day yesterday.


----------



## GUTuna

Seiko Quartz QR 3862-5010 (1974)


----------



## shea2812

Do like those contrasty white hands.


----------



## skyjacknl

Squale Berios dresser/diver hybrid:


----------



## jpfwatch

Ricoh Riquartz 590129


----------



## Liizio

I've posted a couple of pics of this Leijona in the Wruw -threads, but I'm so completely in love with it that I thought I'd post some more detailed info in here. I snatched it from a garage sale for about 4€, and it started running with a new battery. It stopped running after a couple of weeks, however, so I gave it a full service and adjusted the rate with the help of a Citizen quartz tester I got some time ago. This seemed to do the trick, since it's gained less than a second in two weeks.























































It looks somewhat beat up with all the scratches and dings, but I think it suits this style of watch quite well. It's also quite small for a diver at 38mm.


----------



## Wibbs

Judging by the movement in your Leijona it looks to be an early enough quartz Diver. I've long been trying to find out what was the first proper dive watch with a quartz movement. The earliest I've seen so far was a Certina with a similar movement to yours from 1976/77. Odd given how big a deal quartz was, that it took so long to put one in a diver.


----------



## Alex Semensky

Schaffer quartz watch without bracelet. 







Looks really vintage and has a beautiful shape. Woman's watch))


----------



## jpfwatch

Ricoh Riquartz 590129 on a heuerville strap:


----------



## Shum

I was relaxing and had some fun this morning and put this slim Certian from the 80's together.









I love these 80's watches.


----------



## Nort2068

View attachment DSC01120.jpg


----------



## RandyF

This one was a thrift store find.


----------



## RandyF

If a moderator could please delete my post. I put it in the wrong topic. Thanks


----------



## sinner777

Nort2068 said:


> View attachment 12334841












Here's another one..


----------



## RandyF

This is a Citizen my dad gave me on my 22nd birthday, so that makes 31 years I have had it.


----------



## Shum

The Miyota 2030A movement might look small and cheap and yes it is but it's also probably the best quartz movement ever made as they just keep on working. Miyota made this movement for ladies watches and a bigger 21xxA version was made for men's watches. However, manufactures used the 20xxA series in all watches instead and just put in bigger inserts for men's watches. This is a 2 jewel version and they are not that common and one can find NOS non jewel versions selling today for a few bucks.

If you go to a flea market watches with this movement or the non hack version the 2020A will be in almost all simple non Swiss watches from the mid 80's through the 90's. 9 out of 10 watches with these movements you just put in a battery and off they go and 9 out of 10 of the rest just needs some oil and off they will go, the rest are most likely damaged by battery acid of have a mechanical damage because of the way the stem is attached (you must know where to push to release the stem) to the movement.

The date and day/date versions are not as reliable as the extra mechanics is so petite and will suffer from moister rusting them out. You might think, great Miyota movements are the best then? Sadly no, they really got this series right but other series are some of the worst instead...


----------



## DaBaeker

Shum said:


> I think it's a show peace as to stand out at a watch expo so I doubt very much they were common at all.
> 
> It has a Rolex luxury to it with the case with bracelet and crystal and set diamonds, gold and silver for the jewelry lovers. Normally when one sees a nice setting for the stones (not glued) they most often are real but as this most likely is a expo watch I would say just nice paste.
> 
> It's a looker and paste can also be expensive if it's well made like this is.


There is a blingy Rolex date just with the exact same dial from the mid 00s. Its enough to make mine wonder why there would be a Bulova with the same, almost exact, dial. Other then that is an interesting find.


----------



## Giotime

Anyone familiar with one of these? I've seen electronics before but not seventeen jewel versions. ATO West Germany at bottom. Cosmetically in great shape...but not working. Some slight battery acid scars in battery compartment. Before giving up on this at least interesting piece, I wanted to look inside to see if any hope to fix. But I don't know how to access the movement. Doesn't look like a pry off back. I was able to lift off the crystal with a crystal lift but was reluctant to assume a split stem. Anyone know how to access the movement? Thanks


----------



## Shum

There should be a caliber Junghans 600.10/11 inside and these are sought after watches. The back should come off but they can be really hard to remove.

Matthey Doret Electronic - Electric & Electronic Watches - The Watch Forum


----------



## Shum

I found one in my electric junk box.







Sorry about the bad lighting.








A Junghans 600.11.


----------



## Giotime

Lol. Well sure looks like the back does come off. I'm still trying. I really don't think this thing will work anyway. Corrosion. Too bad. It is an interesting movement. I would love to have had it join my other electronics. Thanks for the look.


----------



## iuam

here is one from 1990-ish


----------



## Paul Ramon

7c43 on Z199


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Casio AT-552 with Calculator.


----------



## busmatt

ChromeFreeDisco said:


> Casio AT-552 with Calculator.
> View attachment 12387395












Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Shum

It has a touch screen for those that wonder how you use the calculator.


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Shum said:


> It has a touch screen for those that wonder how you use the calculator.


Gesture controlled touchscreen - in 1984! Here it is in action:


----------



## ManOnTime

ChromeFreeDisco said:


> Gesture controlled touchscreen - in 1984! Here it is in action:


Ok, that is way cool.

The hunt begins.


----------



## journeyforce

Giotime said:


> Lol. Well sure looks like the back does come off. I'm still trying. I really don't think this thing will work anyway. Corrosion. Too bad. It is an interesting movement. I would love to have had it join my other electronics. Thanks for the look.


Hello There,

When you had the battery in the watch did you give the watch a sharp smack on its non crown side with the palm of your hand? Some of these electrics need a good rap to start the thing. (90% of my timex electrics are like that)


----------



## sinner777

ChromeFreeDisco said:


> Gesture controlled touchscreen - in 1984! Here it is in action:


This is way beyond cool.

Bravo!


----------



## Drewdoog

1980s Timex Dynabeat (not quite vintage yet)








1970s Timex Dynabeat Day Date


----------



## jpfwatch

Seiko quartz 3803-7020


----------



## autoquartz

^ what is that symbol at the 6 marker?


----------



## James A

autoquartz said:


> ^ what is that symbol at the 6 marker?


Means it has a single quartz crystal within as opposed to the double quartz Seiko models.

Regards,


----------



## jpfwatch

Thanks James for explaining.
In the picture below you see the symbol for a twin quartz watch.
The tiny symbol below specifies it is made by the Suwa factory.


----------



## jpfwatch

Seiko Grand quartz 9943-8030


----------



## SteveTomatoes

Well, it's pretty hard to follow the gesture control Casio and some of the other really nice Seikos and Swiss stuff but, here is something rather cool, I think. It was probably meant to be used up and tossed. Instead it seems to have been worn gently and cherished...

Tbh, I haven't met an Armitron that I liked, well, maybe ever but upon spying this vintage piece at the thrift, I about changed my mind... Or at least made an exception...

When it came out of the jewelry case I initially thought "damaged crystal! Well, it's plastic & simple to repair." and for the price...

But turns out to be the opposite. The original owner never removed the shipping protection and didn't even wear it enough for it to come completely off accidentally.

I thought maybe it was a replacement crystal but the overall condition agrees, this watch was worn once or twice and stored in it's presentation box.

As with most donated quartz watches it needed a battery. It looks as though it's had one battery change. The owner's manual is hand dated Christmas eve, 1981. Not sure if that's the receipt date or the battery change...

So, I wrote that last week, I've since opened the case, replaced the battery, (which had been replaced within the last decade given the modern mercury-free I found inside) and greased the gasket. It seems to be running well.

At 33mm (sans crown) x 40 (including lugs) it's far into the small range for me currently and unfortunately I'm not sure that it will get a lot of wear. It's about wife-sized but, she doesn't wear pre-owned.

I'm not even sure *I* should take the plastic sticker off!

Here's some shots, otherwise, why post, right?









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

SteveTomatoes said:


> Well, it's pretty hard to follow the gesture control Casio and some of the other really nice Seikos and Swiss stuff but, here is something rather cool, I think. It was probably meant to be used up and tossed. Instead it seems to have been worn gently and cherished...
> 
> Tbh, I haven't met an Armitron that I liked, well, maybe ever but upon spying this vintage piece at the thrift, I about changed my mind... Or at least made an exception...
> 
> When it came out of the jewelry case I initially thought "damaged crystal! Well, it's plastic & simple to repair." and for the price...
> 
> But turns out to be the opposite. The original owner never removed the shipping protection and didn't even wear it enough for it to come completely off accidentally.
> 
> I thought maybe it was a replacement crystal but the overall condition agrees, this watch was worn once or twice and stored in it's presentation box.
> 
> As with most donated quartz watches it needed a battery. It looks as though it's had one battery change. The owner's manual is hand dated Christmas eve, 1981. Not sure if that's the receipt date or the battery change...
> 
> So, I wrote that last week, I've since opened the case, replaced the battery, (which had been replaced within the last decade given the modern mercury-free I found inside) and greased the gasket. It seems to be running well.
> 
> At 33mm (sans crown) x 40 (including lugs) it's far into the small range for me currently and unfortunately I'm not sure that it will get a lot of wear. It's about wife-sized but, she doesn't wear pre-owned.
> 
> I'm not even sure *I* should take the plastic sticker off!
> 
> Here's some shots, otherwise, why post, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Great find, it looks fine on your wrist

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## derids

Got a fresh battery in my Helbros Electric.


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giotime

Yard sale pickup. CTC on face. Or CT Corp. anyone heard of it. Swiss made case I assume original band. . Very solid. Was quite happy to see it work when I changed the old Union Carbide batteries. Still trying to figure out how to set it with only 2 pushers. Named it Gort- reminds me of the movie "Day the Earth Stood Still"


----------



## sinner777




----------



## lsvemir

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime

1987 Seiko A904-5199


----------



## typ73

Found this at my parents' house while visiting this past weekend. Uber cheapo Gitano "diamond", probably from the late 1980s or early 1990s, although this is just a guess.

One jewel ISA movement. Can't make out the model. My loupe isn't powerful enough. She started right up when I popped a new 377 battery in the compartment.

I actually love the gaudy look of the flex bracelet it came on, but it's quite snug and terribly uncomfortable, so I installed this equally tasteless (IMO) Spiedel black braided strap I had lying around.

The acrylic crystal has a fairly deep gouge, which I might try to polish out.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

Bunch o' Citizen Cosmotrons 

Not quartz but they are battery driven and are a predecessor to quartz. Interestingly enough both Seiko and Citizen offered these electro-mechanical watches while they were selling quartz watches. They were more expensive then the companies automatic watches but cheaper then the quartz watches and very accurate running at 36,000 bph 

The one with the button at 8 o'clock position has a neat second reset. You push the button and the second hand resets to 12 in order to sync the seconds. If the time is 3 minutes till the hour or 3 mins after the hour, the minute hand resets to 12 also.


I love these cosmotrons, I have about 30 of them so far and am awaiting 2 more in the mail. With the exception of the one on the black cuff band, these arrived this past weekend. The one on the cuff i have had for a few months. I went to my watchmaker today and he got a glimpse of that cosmotron I was wearing and said that has a funky 1970's look to it, I have a band for that. The band was a NOS 1970's cuff so i bought it and now the watch lives on that.

Cosmotrons are going for cheap right now so if you are interested in one, now is the time to get one. They are JDM only watches so you get the Kanji day wheel.


----------



## KasperDK

Any typical errors with an Omega 1337? I finally thought I had found myself an Omega, not the prettiest sample but the price was reasonable. It doesn't run at all.


----------



## Shum

KasperDK said:


> Any typical errors with an Omega 1337? I finally thought I had found myself an Omega, not the prettiest sample but the price was reasonable. It doesn't run at all.


9 times out of 10 the coils is dead and it's easy to replace if you can find a new one.


----------



## KasperDK

Shum said:


> 9 times out of 10 the coils is dead and it's easy to replace if you can find a new one.


Cheers, will be difficult to find one so I'll probably just sell it for parts.


----------



## DNO74

My mid 90's pulsar v736-6a2w had been sitting in a drawer for 15years, new battery and off it went.

Considering applying some super lume to the dial, I understand it is normally sacrilege, but It is a cheap watch and would get more use with better lume. Thoughts?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet

I just picked this up last week. I really love the idea of having a complicated quartz, and the oh-so-80s two tone bracelet only made it harder to say no.


----------



## ManOnTime

DNO74 said:


> My mid 90's pulsar v736-6a2w had been sitting in a drawer for 15years, new battery and off it went.
> 
> Considering applying some super lume to the dial, I understand it is normally sacrilege, but It is a cheap watch and would get more use with better lume. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I say go for it. If it makes it more useful for you, what's the harm?


----------



## Giotime

A Seiko late 70's? With a pretty nice 7 jewel mechanism. Does anyone recognize the logo? Because I found it on another Swiss made watch. The third is another Seiko which is only Seiko signed on the caseback. Anyone recognize that symbol. I believe something related to Hawaii. The last watch has that same logo but with a 7 jewel Swiss ETA. All these watches came in a $10 thrift bag so I believe came from the same household.


----------



## lsvemir

.









Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## Giotime

Grab bag pickup. Put 2 389 batteries and started up with all functions working. Some LCD bleed but doesn't block anything. Interesting manner of setting these things. Must be a y2k casualty because I could not set the year or anything after 1999 without an error code. I believe it's from 1977. That was the default date as I was trying to set the year. Not a bad toy for 2 bucks.


----------



## Giotime

I am looking for information on vintage Ricoh Quartz watch, specifically Riquartz cal 512. I cannot find much about these. I have the opportunity to buy one in decent condition for under $10. This model does not have a conventional crown on this 2 hand dress model. Has inset button to push in to set. Anything special, interesting or collectible about this this brand or model? Sorry I do not have photo.


----------



## laikrodukas

depends if it's a real ricoq or some of those whacky dial colored bs


----------



## Giotime

Couldn't resist checking it out. Nice gold plated Quartz with no loss of plating. 7 jewel mechanism. Cal 632. I wonder if this is Ricoh in house or borrowed from Seiko or other. I know Ricoh had some association with Hughes at least for their digitals. It's a quality piece similar I think to Seikos but at least not such a common name.


----------



## lsvemir

SK. My.









Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## demonfinder

*Bulova Combitron help needed*

Hi,
I`m hoping one or more of you quartz fans may be able to give me some helpful info on this watch I picked up in a batch at a big Flea/Antiques market yesterday.
I have very little knowledge of quartz movements but I liked the look of the watch as aside from the badly scratched dial it`s in great shape along with it`s original bracelet. and I`d been toying with the idea of buying a vintage Bulova for some time.
It`s a Bulova Combitron.
The watch had no sign of life so it was a complete shot in the dark as to whether It would work.



















The guy on the stall gave me a good discount as I bought another 3 vintage mechanicals at the same time.
When I got home I obviously set about cleaning them up and started doing a bit of Googling on each of them.

From what I`ve been able to learn since yesterday (if correct) is that this is a fairly uncommon bulova that was produced in around 1979 and has an ESA Y2 900.231 movement which as you can see has both analogue and digital functions.
Apparently this movement was also used by Breitling,Heuer and some others.

When I had a new battery installed the watch sprang to life and both the analogue and digital displays function -but with problems:
The analogue is running fast-by around a minute ever hour and a half.
The digital read out just seems to display randomly changing numbers.
Both pushers (at 4 and 8 O`clock )work and change functions but not in a way that seems to reset the watch or be coherent -to me anyway.
I have found a very good web page with the function instructions .

Does any one have any ideas as to the cause of the problem?
Could it just be a build of of dirt on internal components?
Could any one recommend a vintage quartz specialist who might be familar and competent to effect a repair please?
Also,the cystal seems to be hardened glass and I doubt I could find a replacement crystal so would a normal watchmaker be able to polish back to a decent state?

There seems to be more info on the web about the slighty earlier Bulova Computron on the myBulova.com site but no mention of my new find.

Thanks in advance for any assistance you can give.


----------



## Giotime

Interesting find. Not an expert on these either. But for many especially digitalis, you need to reset by touching the case and the new battery at the same time with pieces of metal wire. However I would think the instructions you found would have mentioned this. Might be worth a try. Good luck


----------



## demonfinder

Thanks for that Giotime.
The first new battery popped in today worked but the analogue time was running too fast..correct battery has rectified that though and it is now keeping good time .
I might leave the wire experiment for now..I don`t want to risk any probs if the movement is fixable as I gather they are pretty sought after by guys with the damaged Breitlings etc and I like to get it running well to wear myself for a bit before thinking of selling on.
I`m hoping it might be something as simple as dirty contacts or a slight shorting problem as the LCD screen is working


----------



## QWatchQ

Two-Tone was in... then out... now back in....

TAG-Heuer 1500 series in Black and Gold.


----------



## busmatt

*Re: Bulova Combitron help needed*



demonfinder said:


> Hi,
> I`m hoping one or more of you quartz fans may be able to give me some helpful info on this watch I picked up in a batch at a big Flea/Antiques market yesterday.
> I have very little knowledge of quartz movements but I liked the look of the watch as aside from the badly scratched dial it`s in great shape along with it`s original bracelet. and I`d been toying with the idea of buying a vintage Bulova for some time.
> It`s a Bulova Combitron.
> The watch had no sign of life so it was a complete shot in the dark as to whether It would work.
> View attachment 12584663
> View attachment 12584673
> View attachment 12584677
> 
> The guy on the stall gave me a good discount as I bought another 3 vintage mechanicals at the same time.
> When I got home I obviously set about cleaning them up and started doing a bit of Googling on each of them.
> 
> From what I`ve been able to learn since yesterday (if correct) is that this is a fairly uncommon bulova that was produced in around 1979 and has an ESA Y2 900.231 movement which as you can see has both analogue and digital functions.
> Apparently this movement was also used by Breitling,Heuer and some others.
> 
> When I had a new battery installed the watch sprang to life and both the analogue and digital displays function -but with problems:
> The analogue is running fast-by around a minute ever hour and a half.
> The digital read out just seems to display randomly changing numbers.
> Both pushers (at 4 and 8 O`clock )work and change functions but not in a way that seems to reset the watch or be coherent -to me anyway.
> I have found a very good web page with the function instructions .
> 
> Does any one have any ideas as to the cause of the problem?
> Could it just be a build of of dirt on internal components?
> Could any one recommend a vintage quartz specialist who might be familar and competent to effect a repair please?
> Also,the cystal seems to be hardened glass and I doubt I could find a replacement crystal so would a normal watchmaker be able to polish back to a decent state?
> 
> There seems to be more info on the web about the slighty earlier Bulova Computron on the myBulova.com site but no mention of my new find.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any assistance you can give.


That's some find, it's a watch that's been on my list for a while, not easy to come by at all, enjoy it you lucky devil but I get first dibs if you decide to part with it

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Chascomm

*Re: Bulova Combitron help needed*



demonfinder said:


> The analogue is running fast-by around a minute ever hour and a half.
> The digital read out just seems to display randomly changing numbers.
> Both pushers (at 4 and 8 O`clock )work and change functions but not in a way that seems to reset the watch or be coherent -to me anyway.


As this is a fully integrated movement/module, if the analogue is running fast then that will mean that the oscillator has degraded and the digital display will run just as fast even if you get it fixed. I doubt that kind of error is within the range of the rate-trimmer, but I might be wrong. The random behaviour of the display and the pushers sounds exactly like bad contacts, but the question is where; under the pushers or on the circuit board? Is it dirt or something loose? I think a complete service is in order, probably including a new oscillator.

Regarding the polishing a hardened silicate crystal; it may be beyond a normal watchmaker. Then again, the watchmaker might know somebody. The chap that used to fix my watches would send vintage Seikos to a specialist for crystal polishing.

I hope you can get it sorted. Watches like this deserve more recognition.


----------



## demonfinder

*Re: Bulova Combitron help needed*

Thanks for the info @Chascomm.
The analogue has settled fine over-night and I have already started Googling quartz repair guys in the U.K. so I hope I can come up trumps at a reasonable price .
I`ve yet to start looking for cystal speciallists but I agree with you that the watch does seem to merit a rescue mission :0)
When I took it to my local watch maker (who`s been in the trade for decades ) neither he or his son had even come across one before.

Matt ..I will give you first dibbs...but I won`t forget to factor in any service costs like I did for the last one ! :0)


----------



## Giotime

Couldn't resist picking this up for a couple bucks just to see what would be inside a Gruen "Soviet" watch. I was kind of surprised to see a reasonably high quality 7 jewel Poljot. Would anyone know what year this would be from?


----------



## laikrodukas

It's definately after sovietic collapse
I would say 2000s


----------



## Chascomm

The Gruen Soviet was made initially during the late 1980s. A variety of movements were used including Poljot 2456 and Raketa/Slava/Luch 2356. I understand that the "Russian Movt" inscription was used in the Soviet era even though that was technically not a valid country-of-origin. There were subsequent releases, and the style was later imitated by several other brands. After the mid 1990s, only Luch in Belarus was still making quartz movements.

Ask over on the Russian forum for more information.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/fyi-gruen-soviet-watch-now-we-know-1869666.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/gruen-soviet-watch-info-743363.html
etc...


----------



## Helioshiye

Tissot TSX3 and Mathey doret, are these vintage pieces?


----------



## Helioshiye

Add Tissot pic


----------



## ManOnTime

Helioshiye said:


> Tissot TSX3 and Mathey doret, are these vintage pieces?


Absolutely, except that Mathey-Doret isn't quartz. It contains a transistorized balance wheel movement. Essentially a mechanical watch with a battery as the power source instead of a wound spring.

Yours has the Junghans 600.11 movement.


----------



## Helioshiye

ManOnTime said:


> Absolutely, except that Mathey-Doret isn't quartz. It contains a transistorized balance wheel movement. Essentially a mechanical watch with a battery as the power source instead of a wound spring.
> 
> Yours has the Junghans 600.11 movement.


Thank you for your info,


----------



## MDT IT

;-)


----------



## ManOnTime

Today I'm wearing a 5-jewel Seiko 8123-5189.

It came on the stock bracelet, which was too small even on the last adjustment. I put it on a (crummy) black leather, but switched it to this gold mesh.

Everyone needs a little over-the-top 80s gold watch in their life. :-!:-d


----------



## ManOnTime

Accutron Alarm from 1979 today.

This houses the pretty rare ESA 900.911 (Bulova 2577.10) 7 jewel ana-digi movement. This movement, and variations of it was used in a few Breitling, Heuer and Jules Jurgensenwatches as well.

This one is in very good condition and still has the signed crown, strap and buckle. It is in operating condition. The analog portion works perfectly. The digital lights up really strong, and the pushers do work, but there is no rhyme or reason to them, and I can't find a reset procedure for the life of me.

Anyway, a few pics:


----------



## sinner777

Russian Luch


----------



## MDT IT

1983... top.


----------



## KasperDK

Almost vintage (October 1990) Citizen c050 yacht timer, its been used as one can clearly see but for 10dkk (that's like 1.5usd) I couldn't just leave the poor thing in the junkpile - better read the manual to figure out what's what with those spinning lcd

The calendar only works from 89 to 2004, so I suppose it's done more than it's share


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Paul Ramon

7548-700B and Z199 bracelet 
37 years old this month


----------



## journeyforce

1977 Seiko A133-5009

It came in a bag of watches that included a Bulova and a couple of other Seiko watches.

A new 389/390 Energizer battery and off it went. It looks pretty good for being 40 years old this December. Even the light works and is bright enough to read the time.


----------



## Grinderman

Early 80's Seiko 7a28 -7039.


----------



## JP71624




----------



## Giotime

Stellaris Transistorized. Have not pulled the back off but from sources I gather this was a Sears/Montgomery Ward product with a 9 jewel electronic hybrid mechanism. ( Feel free to correct me if I got this wrong). Being a fan of electrics and hybrids I was pleased to find this in such great working and cosmetic shape .


----------



## Gumby992

A similar Stellaris I had used a Seiko cal. 3302A balance wheel electronic movement. Seemed like a decent watch.


----------



## journeyforce

Giotime said:


> Stellaris Transistorized. Have not pulled the back off but from sources I gather this was a Sears/Montgomery Ward product with a 9 jewel electronic hybrid mechanism. ( Feel free to correct me if I got this wrong). Being a fan of electrics and hybrids I was pleased to find this in such great working and cosmetic shape .


Nice watch Gio

As mentioned by Gumby992, that Stellaris you own has a Seiko Electronic movement in it. Here is my LeGant with this movement. The crown should push in to ether set the day or date(I don't remember which and I don't have the watch near me to check)

The Stellaris watches came with mechanical movements or electronic movements. The electronic movements were Seiko ones or Swiss Dynotron movements. My lone Stellaris that I have has a Dynotron movement in it. It is a great gold colored block( the embodiment of the 1970's) that I sadly have not yet taken a pic of.

Soon you will start to collect Citizen Cosmotron watches and Hamilton Electronics. Like you, I like electronic watches(Accutrons, Seiko Electronic, Cosmotrons etc) so I have a big collection of them. They were so expensive back then but cheap to pick up now.

Also if you put a battery in a electronic and it does not start then a couple of smacks to the side should start it.


----------



## ManOnTime

These electric/electronic/transistorized watches are all great (I have a few myself) but we must remember that the majority of them don't fit the spirit of this thread as a lot of them are not quartz.


----------



## Giotime

Thanks JF. I wasn't aware of the push in date changer. I tried it and that is how it works.
@MOT. Yes I was really not sure where best to post these transitional mechanisms. I suspected that there would be more interest for electronics in the Quartz world than mechanical. But will surely keep that in mind.


----------



## ManOnTime

Giotime said:


> Thanks JF. I wasn't aware of the push in date changer. I tried it and that is how it works.
> @MOT. Yes I was really not sure where best to post these transitional mechanisms. I suspected that there would be more interest for electronics in the Quartz world than mechanical. But will surely keep that in mind.


Maybe we need to start a "Show Your Vintage Electric Watch!" thread. b-)


----------



## Shum

I picked up these Sovjet watches a few days ago for next to nothing.








I have never seen these models before (we don't get that many in Sweden) so I just had to have them for fun. They look like really late Soviet era watches so nothing special.








Inside they have the Slav 3056A movement but they are not in working condition so I need to fine new circuit boards for them.


----------



## James Haury

My Seth Thomas or is it a Roamer?Quartzmatic has a rate adjustment.


----------



## Shum

James Haury said:


> My Seth Thomas or is it a Roamer?Quartzmatic has a rate adjustment.


I believe you are talking about the MST901 movement with a pallet lever? Pallet levers were nothing new in quartz watches but in this movement it was not a balance spring but magnets that controlled it so a really special movement. I have one but one of the pallet jewels has gone missing.








Here is my broken one.


----------



## sinner777

7a38, 1988


----------



## ManOnTime

James Haury said:


> My Seth Thomas or is it a Roamer?Quartzmatic has a rate adjustment.





Shum said:


> I believe you are talking about the MST901 movement with a pallet lever? Pallet levers were nothing new in quartz watches but in this movement it was not a mainspring but magnets that controlled it so a really special movement. I have one but one of the pallet jewels has gone missing.
> 
> View attachment 12791577
> 
> Here is my broken one.


Which battery do these take?

After reading about them I of course went looking on eBay and bought one. :-d


----------



## Shum

ManOnTime said:


> Which battery do these take?
> 
> After reading about them I of course went looking on eBay and bought one. :-d


Should be the 301/386.

Good for you! 

They do rust so it's best to buy one that you know is working.


----------



## MDT IT

Mid-size..


----------



## nycddancer

Luch 3055 - Belarusian watch with a hairspring, balance, and swiss lever escapement, but where the timing is controlled by a quartz timing package, which uses electromagnets to push the balance back and forth - similar to a traditional electronic watch, but here the hairspring is not actually controlling the rate. These were created using the luch 3045 as a base, as a cheap and quick way to bring a quartz watch to market.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch

Seiko Grand quartz 9943-8030


----------



## Shum

We like those.


----------



## MDT IT

Real rare quartz diver


----------



## laikrodukas

How can Pulsar from year 2003 be rare?


----------



## bluestifford

I think this counts as early quartz? 1973 calibre 352 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## demonfinder

Just arrived and still in need of further cleaning up and polishing work on the bad scratched crystal.
A Certina Chronolympic ..but not the DS version unfortunately.
It`s my only early quartz watch and I bought it as I liked the funky look and I bough my first Certina (a 1940`s Labora) last year and have been looking as this brand a lot more.

























Was sold untested but came to life with two (!) new batteries.
Still needs a lot of polishing work on the crystal but it`s gradually improving.






Part cleaned up crystal (hardened glass of some sort )
I`ve worked out how to set the date and time but there seems to be a problem eiither with accumulated dirt or possibly a rusty contact with the left hand button which although moving doesn`t seem to adjust anything.
The case is stainless steel but the back is only a snap fit and alot of gunk seems to have made it`s way inside over the years.
I found a previous link to this thread by Certina guru Shum which helped me a bit as there doesn`t seem to be a lot of info on the web.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/vintage-quartz-948936-8.html

I gather the movement is an ESA 942.711 from around the mid-late 1970`s I think.
If anyone has any info on whether this movement is serviceable I`d be grateful as I`d like to get all the functions working if it`s not too expensive.
If anyone is able to recommend a quartz repairer with experience of these movements I`d be glad to hear any suggestions


----------



## busmatt

Nice Certina Demonfinder, I think the left hand button may be for the light, possibly not now working.

Matt


----------



## demonfinder

Thanks Matt,
I think you`re right about the left button working the light..I believe from a previous post by shum pressing the same button 3 times should also change the function to the stopwatch too.
I know little about quartz movements so i`m not about to start poking around inside it 
I did wonder that if one of the batteries operates just the left button functions it might even be something simple like a bad battery contact..just a stab in the dark rather than an educated guess though.


----------



## bluestifford

demonfinder said:


> Just arrived and still in need of further cleaning up and polishing work on the bad scratched crystal.
> A Certina Chronolympic ..but not the DS version unfortunately.
> It`s my only early quartz watch and I bought it as I liked the funky look and I bough my first Certina (a 1940`s Labora) last year and have been looking as this brand a lot more.
> View attachment 12859991
> View attachment 12859995
> View attachment 12859997
> View attachment 12859999
> 
> Was sold untested but came to life with two (!) new batteries.
> Still needs a lot of polishing work on the crystal but it`s gradually improving.
> View attachment 12860027
> Part cleaned up crystal (hardened glass of some sort )
> I`ve worked out how to set the date and time but there seems to be a problem eiither with accumulated dirt or possibly a rusty contact with the left hand button which although moving doesn`t seem to adjust anything.
> The case is stainless steel but the back is only a snap fit and alot of gunk seems to have made it`s way inside over the years.
> I found a previous link to this thread by Certina guru Shum which helped me a bit as there doesn`t seem to be a lot of info on the web.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/vintage-quartz-948936-8.html
> 
> I gather the movement is an ESA 942.711 from around the mid-late 1970`s I think.
> If anyone has any info on whether this movement is serviceable I`d be grateful as I`d like to get all the functions working if it`s not too expensive.
> If anyone is able to recommend a quartz repairer with experience of these movements I`d be glad to hear any suggestions


I have a Favre Leuba digital with that movement I was told by a very knowledgeable repairer that the IC was knackered, that it's a rare module and expensive to replace due to breitling using the same in their digital Navitimer. 
This was last week by the way. 
His name is Peter Wenzig. And this is his site 
http://www.digitalwatches.de
He's a very decent guy. He just repaired my date wheel on my 352 pictured above. 
Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## demonfinder

Thanks for the info @ bluestifford.
I`ll check out the link you posted.
I`m happy to keep it as a time only beater if needs be..well a daytime beater as the lights not working


----------



## demonfinder

Re my earlier post :
A glimmer of hope..despite reservations I had a delicate prod at the contact for the left button with a small screwdriver and amazing the light illuminated when the screwdriver nudged and I was able to activate the chronograph function briefly too.
I can now hopefully find a quartz guy to give it a good clean up and fix the contact properly back into the position where it makes contact with the button and circuit.)


----------



## Shum

Here is a model I bought a few years ago but never to my mind tested. They were sold from ca 1976 but only 2 years later we were swamped by cheap LCD watches so they aren't that common.








The crystal needs a polish but the LCD is strong. The buttons don't do anything but then the connectors don't move much when the buttons are pushed so it needs cleaning and the connectors adjusted.








22 in the end tells us it's a 10 micron plated gold case.








The same 942.711 movement. It took me some time to get that the strange picture in the middle of the movement is how the batteries should be positioned. 

I'll try to fix it up in a few weeks and see if the crystal is thick enough to be polished.


----------



## demonfinder

Good luck with fixing yours Shum.
These crystals seem to take a bit of a beating..possibly because they seem to stand well proud of the bezel which has maybe helped protected the plating on your example.
I`m reasonable confident the circuitry on mine is fairly sound now.
I believe you mentioned in an earlier post that Cerium Oxide powder/paste is the best compound to clean up hardened glass so I will order some this weekend.


----------



## Shum

They are so cool so any that can be saved is a karma + in my book. 

It was common that the crystal was protruding a bit and I think it was exactly to protect the case this was done.


----------



## Shum

Here is one more I have in my big box of Certina quartz.








This one is in a bit better condition but the buttons don't do much here either.








A steel case this time and a battery sticker that told you when the battery needs changing.


----------



## Shum

Here is a Tissot from the same period.








Hard to take a good picture as it's a mirror dial but it's a stunner in real life and a watch I really like but sad to say it's stone dead.








Case reference number 95010.








On the sticker up to the left on the movement is written SSIH 4300 and this is the caliber. Searching for this caliber won't get you much though.








On the other side we find the Tissot branding. Caliber 4012 and serial number 20256 that dates the watch to the year 1977.


----------



## sinner777

Seiko


----------



## ManOnTime

Reset this past Monday when a fresh battery was put in. This morning it is 1 second behind.


----------



## Shum

Damn, one whole second!!!


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Shum

I got my hands on an odd bunch of never sold quartz watches today.








The Junghans on the left is the oldest from the late 70's followed by a Junghans from the early 80's (going by the style), then a Bulova from what I think is from the late 80's and a Swatch from 1992 (these always have the year on the dial). The seller claimed all were broken non running so I got them for $25 but 3 of them work just fine, however the Bulova is stone dead.








Original price tags on the back and the Junghans on the left even has a Hirsch strap. It's not any real value in these watches but it's fun to find never sold watches. The Swatch has a 22 jewel movement so it's darn good quality even though it looks like a toy.


----------



## Giotime

That Swatch is awesome. I've gathered a couple dozen of those that were in lots I've bought, but that is the coolest one I've seen. A 22 Jewel Chrono?! Nice group.


----------



## Shum

Giotime said:


> That Swatch is awesome. I've gathered a couple dozen of those that were in lots I've bought, but that is the coolest one I've seen. A 22 Jewel Chrono?! Nice group.


I have never really bothered with these Swatch watches as they more often then not are in bad shape after years of use so I don't know what movements they usually come with, this one came in it's original box and it only says precision quartz on it.

On the back of the watch it says 22 jewels and one can see that the movement has 3 coils and only high grade movements came with this in the day but then Swatch might have used it in all their chronos?

Took a look on the web and a SCK 104 goes for around €50 so not a lot of money but fun for someone to collect as there are so many differnt models to find.


----------



## jpfwatch

Seiko Quartz 3803-7010


----------



## sinner777

39 mm Darwil Quartz, ETA 955.


----------



## hi_bri

Glad I found this thread. Great vintage quartz watches. Usually hang out at the Seiko Citizen forum but hope someone will appreciate this one....

















So here's the story...I usually collect vintage Seiko/Citizen and while looking at the listings of a Yahoo Japan seller I came across this watch poorly pictured with a roughed up box/guaranteed. Non-runner. Still looked nice, so I decided to pick it up. Wasn't super cheap but it will be my only JLC. When I got it (I don't have the before pics), I find all this rust particles over the dial but the dial and hands are pristine. Tried to open the caseback but with the facet-edged case, could not. Gave it to my watchmaker who kept it for a day an told me he couldn't open it. Well I suppose it could always be a junk watch...

Undeterred, I decided to put the case down on a plumbing wrench and using a vice-grip and a miraculous amount of force I was able to open the caseback (which now represent those scratches on the lug edges). Turned out the antimagnetic cover had completely rusted and it was fused to the caseback while the gasket had gummed out. At this point I was ready to give up since it looked bad. However, I opened the cover and like an oyster, there was a very nice pearl of a movement with a recent Maxell battery...so this one must have been working in the last decade. Brought it back to my watchmaker who this time was suprised to see me with it and he cleaned it up and put a battery in and the watch is back to life keeping good time. A minor repair on the quickset was required since the spring broke...he had to rig something up...and here we have a nice 70s GP 352 movement on a JLC with original bracelet. It's a keeper and keeping great time!

I'll have to show the movement pic later and that totally rusted cover.

-Brian


----------



## Shum

Darn nice watch you got there and one of the more sought after quartz watches.

I got several watches with stuck case backs and what you do is to glue on a big nut with super glue then use a spanner to unscrew the back and you remove the nut in a bath of acetone.


----------



## hi_bri

The other jewel of my collection - Seiko 3823-7040 V.F.A. (Very Fine Adjusted):

















Always nice to have the original inner/outer box








Better to have the original papers...








Strap is a nice Seiko Teju lizard, not original for the watch. 15mm Seiko buckle is correct. Crystal is NOS - had to pay more for one with the antireflective coating.

Most importantly, it keeps great time!

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## Shum

Here is a old Certina watch from around 1978 I just fixed up.








On this model you have to remove the glass ring to get out the movement.








Someone has been a real brute and tried to relume the hands and have made a horrible mess out of it and than also damaged the dial in the process.








The crystal is of mineral glass and you see this in that the scratches are wide and rough, on Sapphire they are thinner and sharper.








I polished the crystal and now it only has some marks around the edges but it fits a beat up watch like this. The dial has a lot of marks but they show up bigger in the picture then in real life so it actually looks real nice. The hands are now free from the past and even though the original lume is mostly gone it looks so much better like this.

Inside is a ETA 9361 movement and as these movements are getting so expensive it's well worth fixing up a watch like this.


----------



## Giotime

Pretty amazing to get those scratches out of mineral crystal so smoothly. Do you use a power tool? How long did that take and what do you use?


----------



## Shum

Giotime said:


> Pretty amazing to get those scratches out of mineral crystal so smoothly. Do you use a power tool? How long did that take and what do you use?


It takes around a hour of hand sanding and polishing. I use 240, 400, 800 and 1500 sandpaper then polish it with Cerium oxide. If it was hard glass like hardlex it would take longer but mineral glass like this is rather soft so not to hard. The better you do the sanding the less time you need to polish, the last part of the polish with Cerium oxide took 1200 hand rotations. I guess a tool like a Dremel could make the job much faster but I like to use my hands.

The important part is the sanding and here it's critical to not lift the glass from the paper until the paper square is worn and you change it out as you will get big particles under the glass if you do and then you'll introduce new scratches. Also clean the glass between paper change because of these big particles.


----------



## ManOnTime

Lucked out a bit on this one.

Normally I stay away from most fashion watches, but this one caught my eye.

It was listed in unknown working condition, with box. When I saw the "ETA Quartz" on the back, I decided to take a chance.

I got it yesterday, and it is pretty nice. It looks like it was hardly ever worn, and the protective sticker is still on the back. It came with the outer and inner box, and the instruction sheet.

Popping it open to replace the battery I discovered it's housing the ETA 955.114, and sprang to life with the new battery. I'm very pleased about that! Looking it over further yielded more surprises.


All stainless steel.
60 click uni-directional bezel.
Screw down crown.
Solid link bracelet.
Sapphire crystal (according to instruction sheet).
Diver's extension in clasp.
Lumed hands, markers and pip.

This had to have been a pretty pricey fashion watch when it was new. Also, it's resemblance to a Heuer of the era is remarkable. The specs are nearly identical. (No, I am not saying it is a rebranded Heuer.) Not bad for the $15 I paid.


----------



## yorknobby

From 1980









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shum

You know I love 80's watches.








So here is Eternas take on one of these slim dress watches that were so popular back then. Inside is a ETA 955.112. I noticed that Eterna during the 80's used the same serial number system as Certina used and this is good to know.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## NoTimeToLose

I'm impatiently awaiting the arrival of a 1979 Seiko King Quartz I picked up on eBay. Vintage Seiko design, the 9923 twin quartz movement - mmm...


----------



## sinner777

80s LCD Darwil


----------



## Giotime

Soviet era Slava Quartz. Perestroika. I see 4 jewels? Just found out this Slava 2356 movement has 8 jewels thanks to the Russian watch forum.


----------



## priamo

on Ebay


----------



## Chascomm

priamo said:


> on Ebay


But it's not really _vintage_, is it?


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Rocket1991

Bulova R.R. 963Q Issued to CN (Canadian railways) workers.


----------



## JC_2012

Vintage Timex Electric Dynabeat. Does not qualify as a quartz, but does take a battery.


----------



## JC_2012

Seiko 7546. Good time keeper. My example has seen better days.


----------



## Theo951

Hallo,
here are few rare examples.
Timex M62 " The Time Maschine" 1st Timex Quartz time base in electromechanical electric contact driven balancer watch.























The Quartz Time Base PCB running at 49,152 Hz and is downscaled to 6 Electrical Impulses per Sek and Oscillating the Balancer at 3Hz sek (21600 B/H)








Have fun
Theo


----------



## Theo951

*BENRUS H0101 TECHNIQUARTZ 1972*

Hallo,
here is the BENRUS H0101 TECHNIQUARTZ 1972.
First US designed Quartz based on Swiss mechanic caliber.























The inside parts.














Have fun
Theo


----------



## Giotime

*Re: BENRUS H0101 TECHNIQUARTZ 1972*

Vintage Armitron......believe me, I have no love for Armitron. But this one came to me free with original box and at least it had a bit more of a vintage look. Anyone know approx year of this watch? Mid-late 70's?


----------



## Shum

The case style was brought back from the 30's and was used around 1978-1981


----------



## Theo951

Shum said:


> The case style was brought back from the 30's and was used around 1978-1981


The movement looks very similar to Citizen Quartz Crystron Cal 8560A








Have a nice day


----------



## MDT IT

Professional Diver '86


----------



## jiunks

Two Seiko Quartz, 7548-700B (1981) and 9943-8000 (1978)









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo951

Here is also my Grand Seiko Quartz Twin Quartz Cal 9943.































Regards
Theo


----------



## jiunks

Theo951 said:


> Here is also my Grand Seiko Quartz Twin Quartz Cal 9943.
> View attachment 13128005
> 
> 
> View attachment 13128033
> 
> 
> View attachment 13128035
> 
> View attachment 13128037
> 
> 
> Regards
> Theo


Very nice dial

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo951

*ZentRa Savoy ESA 9181*

Here is a ZentRa Savoy with the 1st ESA Quartz caliber 9181.















Have a nice day
Theo


----------



## Theo951

*Bifora 32768 Hz Cal B12*

Hallo here is a Bifora 32768 Hz Cal B12, probably the 1st German made Quartz.
It has been the pure nightmare for every watchmaker, due to the komplex design and lack of serviceability.
However full SS case, bulky and beautiful watch.















Here the calibers in two Quartz variations. The old is the Motorola big size Quartz

















And here is another Bifora 32768 Hz Cal B12 example.















Almost imposible to find them today.
Have a nice day 
Theo


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

*Re: Bifora 32768 Hz Cal B12*



Theo951 said:


> Hallo here is a Bifora 32768 Hz Cal B12, probably the 1st German made Quartz.
> It has been the pure nightmare for every watchmaker, due to the komplex design and lack of serviceability.
> However full SS case, bulky and beautiful watch.
> 
> Here the calibers in two Quartz variations. The old is the Motorola big size Quartz
> 
> And here is another Bifora 32768 Hz Cal B12 example.
> 
> Almost imposible to find them today.
> Have a nice day
> Theo


Thanks for sharing. I thought it looked familiar, then checked electric-watches and sure enough it looks like a B11 movement with circuitry taking up what was previously dead space.

Love these transitional movements and how stop-gap ones were made to tack quartz timekeeping onto a movement without needing to change too much of the manufacturing.


----------



## Chascomm

*Re: Bifora 32768 Hz Cal B12*

Theo, are you working your way through Doensen's book as you make your watch purchases?


----------



## Theo951

*Re: Bifora 32768 Hz Cal B12*

*Theo, are you working your way through Doensen's book as you make your watch purchases?*

Hello,
I have a lot of common Interest for the items in the Doensen's book however my mentor Book is from Claus-Ulrich Bielefeld >Elektrik am Handgelenk.

Elektrik am Handgelenk

So basically Electric, Electronic, Early Quartz and Fork based (up to mid 70s) are a must. However HAQ and Hight End Quartz up to 80s are an exception.
Unfortunately i cann only share the Early Quartz in this forum. 
Best Regards


----------



## Tom-HK

My Omega is probably my oldest quartz watch.

1975


----------



## Theo951

Hi Tom,
I believe you loaded the wrong watch.
Anyhow here is the holy grail and 1st Omega Quartz cal 1300, in a rare 18K 220gr solid gold.
the famous Beta 2.1 Project.








The frequency of 8,192 Hz of a rod quartz was divided by a chain of five binary circuits(IC) and decreased to 256 Hz.
The frequency was now sufficiently low to power a resonant micromotor which drove the ratchet wheel and the hands. This type of motor was in fact a vibrating blade whose vibrations were maintained and synchronised by the output signal of the binary two-divider.
Short of Tuning Fork as the Accuquartz from Bulova but in earlier times with less advance technology.
























Designed to keep accuracy on 2s/month.!!

















It fit also to HAQ segment even today when calibrated correctly, as shown on my tester above.
Thank you for your time.


----------



## Tom-HK

Theo951 said:


> Hi Tom,
> I believe you loaded the wrong watch.


No, though I can see why you would think so. After all, it has 'automatic' printed on the dial. The really eagle-eyed may also have spotted that the case belongs to a tuning fork model.

What we have here is one of the two prototype 4.19 MHz watches that Omega developed in 1975. It contains an AT-cut, high frequency quartz oscillator with the calibre designation 1522 (though, as this prototype never went into production, the 1522 designation was later reassigned to another movement).









It was, of course, in 1974 that Omega released the 2.4 MHz Marine Chronometer and I guess this 4.2 MHz prototype was intended to be its successor. To this day it remains one of my most stable and most accurate HAQs. It is, however, fragile and has been back to STS for servicing several times.

My Crystron 4 Mega, by contrast, is rock solid. And that's why, I think, Omega didn't go ahead with this movement. In 1975, just a year after Omega's Marine Chronometer and whilst the Swiss company was still trialling a temperamental new movement, Citizen came out with their own 4.2 MHz watch, as solid as a rock and spec'd to just 3 seconds per year.


----------



## Giotime

Lasalle by Seiko. I assume Early 80's? 14 jewels. Thinnest watch that has come my way. Quite elegant.


----------



## abzack

Zenith SZ100


----------



## MDT IT

SEIKO 6458-6000 mid-size 38mm 1983 Kanji


----------



## MDT IT

SEIKO 6458-6000 mid-size 38mm 1983 Kanji


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

I've got my first quartz-controlled balance wheel inbound, a Timex with a Model 63 movement. According to seconds hand in the pictures, it even runs. 

The next hunt will probably be a 4 MHz digital Casio quartz. That's going to be a long hunt.


----------



## sleeky

Picked this up at a car boot at the weekend, guessing late 70s early 80s? Unfortunately it doesn't seem to work, have put in a new battery but no sign of life, any ideas or tips? Shame as the case is in excellent condition.


----------



## Shum

Found one in a junkbox today as well. Not a great buy as this was the only thing of interest. There was a small bottle of Radium past powder in the box as well and that is scary.








My Timex is from 1977 so rather late for a balance wheel quartz and damn the case is in nice condition for a chrome case.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

It arrived! Given 12 hours in the box, it's running -4 sec/day, so some regulating is in its future. Day/Date are as yet incorrect until I find the time to wind the crown until the right day is in the window. I have the instructions for setting thanks to this forum, which is good because I never would have guessed the quickset for the date.

This was the best shot I could get with my dinosaur of a camera. It's much more spectacular in real life. The 3 Hz tick is wonderfully satisfying.


----------



## journeyforce

sleeky said:


> Picked this up at a car boot at the weekend, guessing late 70s early 80s? Unfortunately it doesn't seem to work, have put in a new battery but no sign of life, any ideas or tips? Shame as the case is in excellent condition.


Did you put the battery in the correct way and give the watch a slap on the non crown side of the case? The early Timex were quartz controlled balance wheel watches. Sometimes a slap to the case was needed to get it off and running.


----------



## Theo951

*Timex Quartz Timex M66 Cal 892*

Nice Timex on the forum today.
Here it is one more:
Timex Quartz Timex M66 Cal 892















Have fun
Theo


----------



## Theo951

Tom-HK said:


> No, though I can see why you would think so. After all, it has 'automatic' printed on the dial. The really eagle-eyed may also have spotted that the case belongs to a tuning fork model.
> 
> What we have here is one of the two prototype 4.19 MHz watches that Omega developed in 1975. It contains an AT-cut, high frequency quartz oscillator with the calibre designation 1522 (though, as this prototype never went into production, the 1522 designation was later reassigned to another movement).
> 
> View attachment 13147709
> 
> 
> It was, of course, in 1974 that Omega released the 2.4 MHz Marine Chronometer and I guess this 4.2 MHz prototype was intended to be its successor. To this day it remains one of my most stable and most accurate HAQs. It is, however, fragile and has been back to STS for servicing several times.
> 
> My Crystron 4 Mega, by contrast, is rock solid. And that's why, I think, Omega didn't go ahead with this movement. In 1975, just a year after Omega's Marine Chronometer and whilst the Swiss company was still trialling a temperamental new movement, Citizen came out with their own 4.2 MHz watch, as solid as a rock and spec'd to just 3 seconds per year.


This is one of the most amazing watch even seen Tom. It is a technological miracle.
Congratulations and thanks for sharing.
This is my one and only 4Mhz. The Junghans Chronometer 4 Mhz Quartz














@ 0,00Sec/Day @ 25C°








Have fun
Theo


----------



## Theo951

*Glashütte Man "Hybrid Watch" Cal 04.*

Advertised in East Germany in 1982 as "GUB Kal. 1-04-01, die erste Herrenhybriduhr des Uhrenwerkes Glashütte" and with a retail price of 15 Days average worker salary was the 1st Ana Digi watch from Glashütte. This one has the serial number of 000268. I believe was produced in very small series and impossible to find one today. 
Price and "time to market" was quite inadequate.
Enjoy it.






















Have fun
Theo


----------



## Theo951

*Seiko HAQ Flagships Superiors*

Seiko SUPERIOR 3883-7000 Morpho Dial







Seiko Twin Quartz Superior cal 9980-8000







Seiko Twin Quartz Superior cal 9983A-8000






















Yeah high accuracy ..at production dates sure..but today without professional testers, are not even better as normal Quartz Inhibition accuracy rates.
It took me some time to re-calibrate them, especially when dealing with the Aux Quartz frequencies, is like walking on thin ice.
Enjoy them.
Theo


----------



## KasperDK

Found this the other day, probably won't be easy to find a crystal but worth keeping for the movement i suppose.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Theo951

*Longines Ultra-quartz Cal 6512*

One of the most important achievements in the Longines watch making development history.



































Enjoy it.
Theo


----------



## Rocket1991

maze of connections on Longines looks like some hand made creation.


----------



## Chascomm

*Re: Longines Ultra-quartz Cal 6512*



Theo951 said:


> Enjoy it.


Definitely!

Cybernetics... b-)


----------



## Giotime

*Re: Longines Ultra-quartz Cal 6512*

Ultra Quartz is insane. I love it!


----------



## Giotime

*Re: Longines Ultra-quartz Cal 6512*

I am not sure if this is a vintage piece. But it has a decent 5 jewel mechanism from France? In a Casio? Thought I would show it because I was expecting a Japanese no jewel mechanism. Just seemed a little different. Sorry not related to Longines Ultra. Not sure how I did that.


----------



## Theo951

*Re: Longines Ultra-quartz Cal 6512*



Giotime said:


> I am not sure if this is a vintage piece. But it has a decent 5 jewel mechanism from France? In a Casio? Thought I would show it because I was expecting a Japanese no jewel mechanism. Just seemed a little different. Sorry not related to Longines Ultra. Not sure how I did that.


Very unusual but looks original JDM model. I was wondering how to set up all those complications via the Krone. Looking at the mechanism is pretty simply with to Positions only and not digital Steps 
Are those Calendar hands moving?
Best regards


----------



## Theo951

*Buler Ana Digi EST 4330 ESA 2045*

A very rare Buler analog digital ESA 2045 watch manufactured in Switzerland in 1978

In those years Buler was sponsoring car motorsports with its ESA 2045 equipped ana digi watches.

This particular model was issued in 1978 to promote the Mazda RX-3 saloon car championship. The Mazda RX-3 was powered by a Wankel rotary engine.

It resembles the Wankel engine's wankel rotary.

The shape of this Buler watch resembles the 1978 Mazda RX-3, with its wide body extensions for the rear wheels,

Its a big, heavy and sturdy eye catcher on your wrist, measuring 34mm wide at its widest point, 43mm lug to lug, 11 mm thick























Enjoy it
Theo


----------



## ManOnTime

*Re: Longines Ultra-quartz Cal 6512*



Theo951 said:


> Very unusual but looks original JDM model. I was wondering how to set up all those complications via the Krone. Looking at the mechanism is pretty simply with to Positions only and not digital Steps
> Are those Calendar hands moving?
> Best regards


It is an unusual movement (for Casio). Yes, all the hands are functional. Here is the operation guide: User Manual for Casio Watch Module 716 - Owner's Guide & Instructions


----------



## Giotime

Thank you MOT. That manual is definitely a help. I was slowly figuring it all out but not completely. Do you know approx year this is from? 1990's I'm guessing. And what does JDM stand for if in fact that is the correct model?


----------



## ManOnTime

Giotime said:


> Thank you MOT. That manual is definitely a help. I was slowly figuring it all out but not completely. Do you know approx year this is from? 1990's I'm guessing. And what does JDM stand for if in fact that is the correct model?


Early '90s would be my guess. I don't know of any method to date Casios.

JDM is an acronym for Japanese Domestic Market; items usually sold only in Japan.


----------



## jovani




----------



## Chascomm

*Re: Longines Ultra-quartz Cal 6512*



Giotime said:


> ...it has a decent 5 jewel mechanism from France? In a Casio?...


There's a fascinating piece of history just waiting to be uncovered.


----------



## Shum

Casio used French and Swiss movements in the 90's in some of their watches and most often bought them in part and assembled them themselves. So on a ETA Casio it would say Swiss parts on the movement.


----------



## Shum

Generally stay away from Continental but there are some models you should buy.








Continental quartz watches are the ones to get as there weren't any real bad ones in the 70's. I got this for just under €4 so a find for a quartz collector.








Inside is a Tissot 2030 time zone movement and Continental is a good source to fin donor part if need be but this watch isn't to bad when it comes to looks.


----------



## Theo951

Shum said:


> Generally stay away from Continental but there are some models you should buy.
> 
> View attachment 13280645
> 
> Continental quartz watches are the ones to get as there weren't any real bad ones in the 70's. I got this for just under €4 so a find for a quartz collector.
> 
> View attachment 13280649
> 
> Inside is a Tissot 2030 time zone movement and Continental is a good source to fin donor part if need be but this watch isn't to bad when it comes to looks.


Hello,
Those Continental are also an exception. Swiss Movements 
Continental Electronic with ESA dynotron 9158















Continental Cal E.S.T. ( Economic Swiss Time) 1199















Best Regards


----------



## Shum

Thanks! Good to know.


----------



## Theo951

Hello again,
here is the very unusual and odd design of German PUW 5002 ind few Brand variation for the German Market, beginning of 70s. 
It has been the Top line of the PUW electric series and it is upgraded with Hi beat and Quartz controlled electrical Impulses.
Basically it belongs to Hybrid watches, as the watch is more mechanical based using electromagnetism to move the balancer.
You can short the Input and output of the Quartz e-Module and the watch still works even without it.
When the Quartz module take over the electric impulses, the mechanical balancer adjustment ist just cosmetic.




























and the movement PUW 5002















Enjoy it
Theo


----------



## Theo951

*German PUW 5002*

Hello again,
here is the very unusual and odd design of German PUW 5002 ind few Brand variation for the German Market, beginning of 70s. 
It has been the Top line of the PUW electric series and it is upgraded with Hi beat and Quartz controlled electrical Impulses.
Basically it belongs to Hybrid watches, as the watch is more mechanical based using electromagnetism to move the balancer.
You can short the Input and output of the Quartz e-Module and the watch still works even without it.
When the Quartz module take over the electric impulses, the mechanical balancer adjustment ist just cosmetic.
View attachment 13447631

View attachment 13447619

View attachment 13447621

View attachment 13447623

and the movement PUW 5002
View attachment 13447625

View attachment 13447629


Enjoy it
Theo


----------



## Shum

I found one of those in a box bur can't make it work but one day. 

Is your ciruit board also a bit soft?


----------



## Theo951

Is your ciruit board also a bit soft?
Yes it is. It is based on Folie print, a technology which is later on consumer electronics and Car Industrie.
They used this solution because the " On the Top" solution had no flat lever and has to be a flexible fix. You have to pay attention to micro washers and washer isolators between screws and E-Folie. They are extreme miniaturised.








Best Regards


----------



## Theo951

Is your ciruit board also a bit soft?
Yes it is. It is based on Folie print, a technology which is later on consumer electronics and Car Industrie.
They used this solution because the " On the Top" solution had no flat lever and has to be a flexible fix. You have to pay attention to micro washers and washer isolators between screws and E-Folie. They are extreme miniaturised.
View attachment 13447771


Best Regards


----------



## Shum

Going to take a closer look. I like how Motorola dated some of their electronics and your Motorola chip is from week 44 in 1973.


----------



## jpfwatch

*Re: Longines Ultra-quartz Cal 6512*

Seiko quartz type II 7546-7060


----------



## Parkgate

1980's Orient quartz diver (old 'tool' logo and 100% pointless sub second divisions..unless someone has a use for them?).


----------



## Theo951

*"A quartz wrist watch with heart" *
With this marketing message Golay Marketing around 1973, attempted to justify the extreme high price for the Golay mQuartz FB7723, a joint development of Bernard Golay S.A. Lausanne, Record Watch S.A. Tramelan and Les Assortiments Réunies, Le Locle. Not a bad idea, because the movement runs with 4 Hz and thus the 28 800 half cycles / hour, is surely justified as industrial standard for "High End" mechanical watches.
Unfortunately it was too late for them. The high development costs and "time to market" were out of control. This Golay watch has to recall every competent watchmaker back to the school. Later, on Golay, after 100 or even 150 years of watch manufacturing tradition, filed for bankruptcy.

Below are the Technical Specs.
Golay. "Μ quartz". Prototype caliber. 1972 Congress of the Swiss Society for Chronometry. Presentation of the joint development of Bernard Golay S.A. Lausanne, Record Watch S.A. Tramelan and Les Assortiments Rèunies, Le Locle. 1972 Baseler Mustermesse.
Technical specifications:
Movement size: Maximum diameter 30 mm. Maximum height with date 5.6 mm.
Power reserve: 18 months.
Current consumption: 13 μA.
Movement: Due to lack of space a differential divider gear train was implemented.
Anisochronism: About 10 s / deg. D.
Electronics: RCA circuit. Discreet. Ceramic thick-film technique. Service-friendly, connected by screws with basic mechanical caliber. Consisting of an IC a tantalum capacitor, two ceramic capacitors for the oscillator circuit, four resistors, a quartz and a step trimmer.
Balance: Two discs and four magnets. Type ESA "Dynotron". Balance board with 2 screws attached to two columns. A column as the axis of rotation of the bobbin holder.
Balance frequency: 4 Hz. Number of strokes: 28,800 vibrations per hour. Amplitude stabilized.
Quartz oscillator: rod quartz. Artificially aged. f-fine tuning: step trimmer. Four series-connected ceramic capacitors with values growing in binary form. Two miniature switches close one or more
Capacitors short. One obtains 16 consecutive resulting values which starts with the capacitance of all capacitors connected in series and ends with a theoretically infinite capacitance.
Control range 3.75 s / day in steps of 0.25 seconds / day.
IC: C-MOS technology by Radio Corporation of America (RCA USA).
Crown position: back cover. Pull the crown and turn it.
Gears: differential gear. Standards: impacts and magnetization according to NIHS.

*Golay. "TS μ quartz". Caliber 7743. 1973 Only a few thousand were made.*
Changed technical data:
Battery: 303. International designation SR 1154 SW. Movement size: 13 1/4 '' '. Diameter 31.02 mm, height 5.6 mm.
Movm .: Changed balance board. Oscillation system: rod quartz. Calendar: day. Quick shift with lateral crown at the 4.

Now why is the Golay mQuartz FB7723 caliber so unique?
The Golay watch has little to do with the the quartz-stabilized balancer watches from early 70s. Because the Golay has a motor and not balance! The hairsping is just a tensioner and has with the rate of 28 800 oscilations no synchronisation. A PUW 500x caliber can run without quartz quartz-stabilized impulses and only with the balance-wheel oscillator (relatively accurately). The Golay without E-Block does nothing. The Golay has a crown at 4 which is intended only for a quick date change. !! Thats all.
The Golay has an anchor that always stays in engagement with both spring-stabilized pins. That means both anchor pins are in engagement no matter where the motor position is. 
The motor has only one bit error setting and this must be absolutely zero, otherwise both spring-stabilized pins will suffer. Size of spring-stabilized pens? The Bulova 218 tuning fork blades are monsters against it ... and they do not break, at Golay's work they break immediately.
And something rare and unique. The Golay has an amplitude stabilisation with only one coil without feedback. Drive and feedback coils are one.
At Golay there are no "blind" 4 Hz pulses to the coil (as usual in Electric works without feedback) but the C-MOS technology from RCA, detects every movement of the motor. It starts with 4microamps start up and increases the pulses and current until the motor reaches the desired amplitude. Consumption increases up to 12 times for start-up, then stabilized for operation around the 13 micro Amps.
The hack is a mechanical elliptical brake that holds the motor.
Enjoy it.






















Enclosed the movement. The E-block is a ceramic PCB. The red trimmers are step trimmers for Quartz f fine tuning.








The Golay has an anchor that always stays in engagement with both spring-stabilized pins. Pay attention to the size. On the back side in a small Gap a micro Magnet ist glued.







Best Regards
Theo


----------



## Giotime

I could use some help if anyone is familiar with this model of Seiko Railroad Quartz 7546. Dial is misaligned . I do not know how to open the caseback. Can't tell you if it is screw down or snap off. Lower right of photo shows one notch. Is that a screw off ring? If so not much to latch on.


----------



## Theo951

Hello,
From what I can see, your 7546a case is not the same as mine. 
Yours is a pressed back case and the small gap at 5 is the alignment point due to battery socket design.
If your watch is working, even if the dial is not aligned, then both dial pins are brocken. 
Those pins at your 7546a can be released at the side by releasing the small screws.. See arrow.








Here is my 7546a. 







My back case is different as yours.







Good luck


----------



## Giotime

Thank you Theo. That's most helpful!


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Theo951

Universal Geneve White Shadow with their own & only Quartz Caliber made.
World flatest Quartz made at release time around 1975















Best Regards
Theo


----------



## Theo951

Today I can show you few Seiko from SQ 4004 Series.
Seiko 4004 Cal 0903a Silver Dial







View attachment 13530273

Seiko 4004 Cal 4633a















in some other variant as well.














Ciao
Theo


----------



## jpfwatch

Seiko Quartz 3803-7010


----------



## Raketa1998

I would really appreciate it if somebody could identify the year (even just broadly) for my Lorus? I bought it on a whim second-hand without knowing if it was worth it or not, but I don't mind because I love it - I'm just curious. Information about date of manufacture or any more info about it in general would be much appreciated!


----------



## hi_bri

Posted in the Citizen forum but sadly not much appreciation for vintage Citizen quartz there....

Perhaps a few of you will acknowledge that this is a rare beauty:

























Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## OhDark30

hi_bri said:


> Perhaps a few of you will acknowledge that this is a rare beauty:
> 
> View attachment 13585713


Love that dial!
Thanks for posting Brian!


----------



## Chascomm

hi_bri said:


> Perhaps a few of you will acknowledge that this is a rare beauty...


Yes to both; rare and beautiful.


----------



## Theo951

This is by far the best Citizen Quartz ever seen.
My compliments to your rare beauty!
I wish also one day to own such beautiful historical Citizen.
Best Regards



hi_bri said:


> Posted in the Citizen forum but sadly not much appreciation for vintage Citizen quartz there....
> 
> Perhaps a few of you will acknowledge that this is a rare beauty:
> 
> View attachment 13585713
> 
> 
> View attachment 13585715
> 
> 
> View attachment 13585717
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> -Brian


----------



## Theo951

Here are some of my Citizen Crystron as well.























































View attachment 13589923


















Best Regards


----------



## hi_bri

Theo951 said:


> This is by far the best Citizen Quartz ever seen.
> My compliments to your rare beauty!
> I wish also one day to own such beautiful historical Citizen.
> Best Regards


Theo,

Thanks for the compliment. The second setting Crystron 8600 is pretty uncommon and even in Japan there's not much knowledge of it. I stumbled upon it when I started collecting the Seiko V.F.A. watches and thought the Cal. 39 series LED V.F.A.s where cool, but when I found about about the Cyrstron 8600 LED with second setting function, I knew that was the vintage quartz watch I needed to find!

Of course in the Japanese vintage quartz realm there are a couple of other vintage I would lust for and currently do not have. Obviously it would be nice to have a Seiko Cal. 35 Astron, but doubt anyone would give one of those up for cheap. Same with a Crystron 4MEGA. Perhaps one day I can stumble upon a reasonable priced first generation Crystron E.F.A....that would be a nice find one day!

-Brian


----------



## Theo951

Hallo Brian,
you are welcome!
Yeah the 8600 Serie ist very rare and most sophisticated movement. I do have also one NOS in my collection but so far I had not enough time to get a closer look. Due to the Second Hand functionality I will keep the Hands and Dial in place cause I cannot figure out on how to get them back in the right position. 
I am planning to show also some pictures in this Forum.
The watches you are looking for are also not in my collection. They are really hard to find in good condition and affordable prices today.
I have something interesting and also extremely rare piece.
The Citizen Quartz cal 8810 - High-beat Electro-mechanical with 115200 B/h (16Hz). Unfortunately not he E.F.A version but in NOS condition.






















Look carefully at Battery cover you can see a *On *@ *Off* positions.
This is a power switch for the watch so if not used you can switch off the watch operation without any drain.

Best Regards
Theo


----------



## Black5

Over 40 yo
Citizen 
Ana-Digi 
41-9010











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## JER3

Here are my two vintage quartz pieces.

My great uncle's Seiko 8123-5129 circa 1983. This one sat in a drawer for nearly 30 years and worked perfectly with insertion of a new battery.









Here is a classic Seiko 7A48-7020 Moonphase Chronograph also from 1983. I like it because it is one of the few from this series that has standard lugs.


----------



## Grahamelawton

My Nivada has a Ronda 1377 (3rd version), was told it was non functioning but changed the battery and it worked! And then it stops. 

Any thoughts on what might cause this? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Had this Citizen Multi-Alarm for a while in a drawer after it stopped working.
Gave it a bit of a clean and a new battery and it fired up!











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## trott3r

How does the 8 oclock button work?

I can see it flashing but for what purpose is it to set at 12? 
I have googled and read about the radio signal but how does this work in practice?


----------



## Chascomm

trott3r said:


> How does the 8 oclock button work?
> 
> I can see it flashing but for what purpose is it to set at 12?
> I have googled and read about the radio signal but how does this work in practice?


From what I have read, this is not a radio-controlled watch. What you do is listen to the radio for the beeps at the top of the hour (does the BBC still do that?) and use the button to get the second hand lined up exactly on the minute. Pressing the button when the second hand is between 31 and 59 seconds will cause it to jump forward to 60. Pressing it when the second hand is between 01 and 30 will cause the second hand to pause for however many seconds are showing, to allow the time to catch up to the watch.


----------



## fiskadoro

April 1973 Seiko 3803-7060. Stunning attention to detail.


----------



## trott3r

Chascomm said:


> From what I have read, this is not a radio-controlled watch. What you do is listen to the radio for the beeps at the top of the hour (does the BBC still do that?) and use the button to get the second hand lined up exactly on the minute. Pressing the button when the second hand is between 31 and 59 seconds will cause it to jump forward to 60. Pressing it when the second hand is between 01 and 30 will cause the second hand to pause for however many seconds are showing, to allow the time to catch up to the watch.


Thanks i think i understand it now. 

But to be sure: I need to press the button when i hear a beep on the radio or a watch hits 12 and the watch takes control of the rest no matter where the second hand is?

Martin


----------



## MDT IT

SEIKO 6458-6000 150MT - 1983


----------



## MDT IT

Couple!
SEIKO 7C43-600A SQ PROFESSIONAL 2OOM - 1986


----------



## Liizio

Lovely dial and hands on that 7C, gold on black looks wonderful!

Yet another 7A for me. 7A38-702A from november of 1983. Day wheel was installed incorrectly, but that was an easy fix, and it now runs fine.


----------



## Shum

I had some fun and put this poor thing back to working order. It was utter junk but has a place in my heart.


----------



## Theo951

Something pretty rare and luxury.
GIRARD PERREGAUX Equation Soleil Cal. 736-800
Called "Equation soleil", this man's watch shows the zodiacal periods, solstices and equinoxes along with the time of day, the date, the month and even the season. Bi-Color in 18K yellow gold on the bezel and bracelet. It is fitted with one of Girard-Perregaux's proprietary quartz movements. (GIRARD-PERREGAUX)
Even the Cell Cover is made of pure Gold


----------



## Shum

That is one cool watch! And I'll take two please!


----------



## Theo951

Shum said:


> That is one cool watch! And I'll take two please!


Thank Shum,
apparently the same design was presented in 2016.
Girard Perregaux Laureato it shares the same like Nautilus or the OsyterQuartz design BUT it was introduced in 1975, making it one of the first watches with this inspiration as first.

See the Pre-Baselworld 2016 > The re-birth of the Girard Perregaux Laureato.

https://monochrome-watches.com/girard-perregaux-laureato-2016-ref-81000-pre-baselworld-2016/

Best Regards


----------



## Theo951

Today something historical interesting and a millstone in the German Watch Makers History

Arctos caliber 375:
1972 Beginning with a small series. First edition for Christmas.
1973 Start of mass production. A steel version from 700, - DM.
Mechanics: Durowe. (German Watches Rohwerke)
Oscillation system: rod quartz from Siemens
Drive: Unipolar switching armature with return spring
IC: C-MOS technology with 312 transistors, resistors and capacitors to 1.5mm³. 15 divider stages for the quartz frequency in seconds increments.
Course deviation: One to two seconds / week.
Calendar: Day with quick set.
Source: Elektrik am Handgelenk

From Arctos.info Web. >German Precision Watches with a tradition since 1923 
1971 - Years of research were over and the result was another sensation: on February11th, in the presence of the trade and consumer press, Werner Weber presented the prototype of the first quartz wrist watch made in Germany. The magnitude of the announcement was considerable because other large manufacturers had been working at a feverials pace to develop the first German made quartz watch. The press covered the story in great detail and length.


----------



## LowIQ

With me since 25 years, just got the battery changed....still absolutely waterproof...

















Got the original metal bracelet as well...

https://www.calibre11.com/tag-heuer-2000-series/


----------



## Theo951

Shum said:


> That is one cool watch! And I'll take two please!


Thank Shum,
apparently the same design was presented in 2016.
Girard Perregaux Laureato it shares the same like Nautilus or the OsyterQuartz design BUT it was introduced in 1975, making it one of the first watches with this inspiration as first.

See the Pre-Baselworld 2016 > The re-birth of the Girard Perregaux Laureato.

https://monochrome-watches.com/girard-perregaux-laureato-2016-ref-81000-pre-baselworld-2016/

Best Regards


----------



## Theo951

Today another unusual JDM.
Ricoh Ricquartz Dual Time cal 537 004 early 70s.. with custom ICs and step Motors in two miniaturised movements.






















B > Fast Forward A > Stop/Go

A closer view of the movements after service.


----------



## Eeeb

Interesting dual time zone watch. These were not common. Great condition! Discrete components though, not ICs.


----------



## casey70

Seiko ana-digi:









Pulsar:


----------



## Theo951

Eeeb said:


> Interesting dual time zone watch. These were not common. Great condition! Discrete components though, not ICs.


There is no way to design without ICs. Production date is 1979 however the design ist early mid 70s looking at the odd old type capacitor trimmers.
The ICs are custom made probably by Toshiba. So far I have seen only Ricoh use it for two Movements. 






















Best Regards


----------



## LowIQ

My oldest ones, bought them new, long time ago, think they might be dead, truly dead, batterie leak and so...but did not open them so far...batteries are in since 30 years or so...









Goodness me, having an alarm on the wristwatch....thats the Seiko...


----------



## bluestifford

I picked up this NoS Lorenz from 1987 (I think) maybe 1988.

Can't capture the beautiful way the lume has aged that creamy yellow look. 
Cal. 955.111 and a 503.305 Brevet case.


----------



## trott3r

How much do the lorenz quartz cost you on ebay?

Looks quite nice that one.


----------



## bluestifford

trott3r said:


> How much do the lorenz quartz cost you on ebay?
> 
> Looks quite nice that one.


It was up for 450 pounds. I paid 300. 
Thanks


----------



## judg69

Texas Instruments TI3H was the epitome of hi-tech in the early 1970's :


----------



## Theo951

Today a Rotary Quartz with ESA 9183.





























Best Regards


----------



## Chascomm

Theo951 said:


> Something pretty rare and luxury.
> GIRARD PERREGAUX Equation Soleil Cal. 736-800


I forget to look at this thread for a few days and a G-P Equation shows up!

Very, very cool stuff. I only wish Girard-Perregaux was still proud of their quartz achievements instead of treating it like an embarrassment.


----------



## Theo951

Chascomm said:


> I forget to look at this thread for a few days and a G-P Equation shows up!
> 
> Very, very cool stuff. I only wish Girard-Perregaux was still proud of their quartz achievements instead of treating it like an embarrassment.


This is unfortunately the case for many Brands treating their Quartz development it like an embarrassment.
Fortunately Seiko ist still proud of their milestones in Quartz development.

Here is the superior line. Seiko Twin Quartz Superior cal 9983A-8000




























In Monocoque design.















Best Regards
Theo


----------



## Theo951

Chascomm said:


> I forget to look at this thread for a few days and a G-P Equation shows up!
> 
> Very, very cool stuff. I only wish Girard-Perregaux was still proud of their quartz achievements instead of treating it like an embarrassment.


This is unfortunately the case for many Brands treating their Quartz development it like an embarrassment.
Fortunately Seiko ist still proud of their milestones in Quartz development.

Here is the superior line. Seiko Twin Quartz Superior cal 9983A-8000
View attachment 14317593

View attachment 14317595

View attachment 14317597

View attachment 14317599

In Monocoque design.
View attachment 14317605

View attachment 14317601


Best Regards
Theo


----------



## jovani




----------



## bluestifford

Sector 1991 limited edition Gerard dabovile 
Transpacific rowing. 








ETA 251.262

Edit. May not be quite vintage enough


----------



## jlow28

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Theo951

Nice Benrus,
today the 1st US made Quartz made by Benrus.
BENRUS H0101 TECHNIQUARTZ 1972









Using a custom E-block with the step Motor, a power switch and a Moto Chip driven by MotoQ at 32KHz








on modified mechanical movement.








Best Regards


----------



## balaton

There's more could be said, and also a degree of confusion, about this oddity, but I'll spare you that.

Yup, a quartz Timex, but to paraphrase a well-known strapline, this is no ordinary quartz Timex. Oh no, this is a transitional jump-minute Timex from 1979 with a rocker-motor movement patented by Timex and only ever used between 1979 and 1981. Once described by Lorenz as "absolute exotics", but not necessarily for the right reasons.

At first glance there's no indication that the watch is actually working as it's completely silent and outwardly unmoving in operation. It only ticks once every 60 seconds when, with a distinct "click", the minute hand jumps to the next marker. With a claimed accuracy of +/- 15 seconds _per month _(unadjusted), this one manages at least that, if not rather better.

Regards.


----------



## Theo951

balaton said:


> There's more could be said, and also a degree of confusion, about this oddity, but I'll spare you that.
> 
> Yup, a quartz Timex, but to paraphrase a well-known strapline, this is no ordinary quartz Timex. Oh no, this is a transitional jump-minute Timex from 1979 with a rocker-motor movement patented by Timex and only ever used between 1979 and 1981. Once described by Lorenz as "absolute exotics", but not necessarily for the right reasons.
> 
> At first glance there's no indication that the watch is actually working as it's completely silent and outwardly unmoving in operation. It only ticks once every 60 seconds when, with a distinct "click", the minute hand jumps to the next marker. With a claimed accuracy of +/- 15 seconds _per month _(unadjusted), this one manages at least that, if not rather better.
> 
> Regards.


This timex movement is genius made and works for ever, due to the fact that the moving parts are actually moving once per minute.
So far I am concern there is also power-off function, as soon as you pull the crown out as well.
Here is in square shape.






















Best Regards


----------



## balaton

Theo951 said:


> This timex movement is genius made and works for ever, due to the fact that the moving parts are actually moving once per minute.
> So far I am concern there is also power-off function, as soon as you pull the crown out as well.
> Here is in square shape.
> View attachment 14376039
> 
> View attachment 14376041
> 
> View attachment 14376043
> 
> 
> Best Regards


......and this is where I get confused. Yours is shown on the dial as an M43 from 1978 and matches the movement shown here: https://17jewels.info/movements/t/timex/timex-m43/. Mine is shown as an M55 from 1979 and whilst I haven't yet had the courage to remove the movement's black plastic cover (if it ain't broke, don't fix it), I expect it to look like this internet pic (not mine) of its with-date sibling, the M56 which, in turn, looks exactly like your M43. I have read, unconfirmed, that the M55 and M56 were not included in the Timex catalogues of the time, but that they were referenced in the Timex Museum archive notes.

That all said, I don't know enough about Timex and their movements to be definite about any of this. However, the description of the M55 being an Electric Dynabeat model as shown here: https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Budget_Watch_Collecting/Timex_movements#Base_Model_40 would appear to be incorrect unless there were two totally different M55s (!). My own Dynabeat model has an M254 as shown in the excellent Electric Watches website.

Regards.


----------



## Theo951

Since I am missing the M43 and the M55 Service Manuals, which I tend to believe that were not published at all, we are having pretty unusual models.
The M40,M41 and M42 models are just electric models with hairsprings. (balance-powered movements) 
The same also for M50, M51 and M52 calibers.
None of them has a rocking motor with Quartz control like our movements, which also technologically does not match to the development timeframes.Also the design has zero similarity or compatibility with M40 and M50 platforms
I am collecting Electric Electronic Tuning Fork and Early Quartz from the 70s. Timex are just a small part of my collection.

Best Regards.

here is a nice Timex Quartz Model 62 1972


----------



## balaton

Nice one!

My interest lies mainly in vintage mechanicals although I also seem to have amassed 50+ electric, electronic and TFs over the years. 

Never really been a fan of quartz watches but my H010 says Hi to yours. The fact that it's an EMQ hybrid movement was probably my justification for buying it in the first place.

Regards.


----------



## Pashenri

80s Technos.


----------



## Pashenri

80s


----------



## Pashenri

Monnin cased 80s Quartz.


----------



## Theo951

Extreme rare to find and already Vintage the Junghans 4 MHz Certified Chronometer in Full Set.
The "official" accuracy was between 0,05 and 0,08 sec/day.
The watch was presented 1978 for a price of 898 Deutsche Mark (steel modell).
2000 pieces were produced at total.
The only 4MHz Wirst watch ever made in Germany.














Thanks for watching
Theo


----------



## fenomeno

I got hold of this recently. Seiko 7t32 7c60. This dial with Lumibrite seems harder to find than the more common B&W panda.


----------



## Watchman Dan

Rdenney said:


> Okay, not solid gold. "6" is the finish code for plated gold, and I'm surprised to see it in this series.
> 
> Yes, that is a mid-90's 187, also used in many Cartier watches, and made by CEC--Cristalor-Ebel-Cartier, which was part of the Ebel Group. Cristalor started as a case factory, casting and forging their own gold cases in the deeps of time, in the center of La Chaux-de-Fonds. Ebel bought them in the 70's to make their innovative new monocoque Sport Classique cases. These had a solid back; hence the Ebel-trademark exposed front bezel screws. Ebel moved them to be close to their main building on the Rue de la Paix, to a building that is now the manufacture for GP and JeanRichard (if I'm putting the puzzle pieces together correctly--it definitely says Sowind on the door and it's two blocks from the main GP building). Eventually, they moved to even bigger digs in the industrial district, to where they were when this movement was made. During the 80's, Ebel had five factories and 500 employees. Cartier bought out Ebel's share in 1998, but Ebel continued to use them for some years afterwards. These are not high-accuracy movements (meaning they have normal quartz accuracy), but they are made well.
> 
> If you register the watch on MGIService.com, you'll get access to a database dump about the watch model, except that the "ship-to-trade" date won't be accurate for watches made before MGI bought Ebel in 2004.
> 
> You might want to send it to MGI for a battery service. It's under a hundred bucks and they will clean it up and put new gaskets in it.
> 
> Rick "still more later" Denney


Rick, you don't know for how many years I have searched in vein for this information! I have NEVER been able to find it ANYWHERE and it was a complete mystery to me! So this fills in an important piece of history that's always puzzled me. (Although the pesky moderators on here will probably get mad for me resurrecting an old thread!) I only found it by using google, since the WUS search tool is pretty bad at finding any detailed information. So I rarely use it... The board is pretty buggy. It is funny how being a watch detective you find connections that take you to places that you least expect. As I'm sure you know, this movement powers some of the most expensive and prestigeous watches found today, mostly from the Richemont Group. But little do most people know it's true origins, since all the brands claim that it is their own "in house" movement. Not only Cartier, but also Piaget (057P, 575P, 690P, 1134P), Vacheron Constantin (1202 SC, 1207 SC in Overseas), (Jaeger LeCoultre (JCL 657 in Reverso), and even the mighty Audemars Piguet (AP 2713 in Royal Oak) use versions of this movement. Mostly in their women's quartz models, but also in some men's models. I had a Piaget Polo that had been upgraded by the factory with a similar 757P, so I had always assumed that it was fully developed by Piaget. ($1,000 retrofit years ago with the custom spacer ring). Then I heard that the new Cartier Santos-Dumont used a newer version of it, the 690. I wrongly assumed that they had "borrowed" it from Piaget like they do with that little Piaget hand wind movement in the thin Cartier Tank. But now it looks like it's the other way around! I always questioned how those old world watchmakers were able to come up with such an advanced high tech quartz movement. I would have never guessed that it was instead designed and produced by Ebel of all people! But, that makes more sense, because Ebel was much like Concord in leading the quartz revolution. Although unlike Concord, they had their own manufacturing plants. Interesting that it was made in the same factory as Sowind, where my Jean Richard JR1000 automatic was made! I'm assuming that Ebel had more to do with it's development than Cartier. I also found that Ebel originally used Frederic Piguet quartz movements in some of the earlier Cartier movements in the eighties, another surprise! It's a very good thing that Cartier bought out Ebel to be able to retain this movement, and license it to other high end Brands. I assume that the current Cartier/Piaget 690 model was already being produced by Ebel before Cartier bought them out? That would date it to 1999, if I'm not mistaking. I think I read that the movement is being made now in the main Cartier factory for all the other brands. I believe it had been previously made at the closed Cartier Courvet plant. Perhaps the bridges are finished at Piaget. Just think that if Cartier didn't buy them out, LVMH would have gotten the movement. And then maybe it would have ended up staying with Ebel which was sold to Movado, and thus also perhaps Concord! Funny how these things work! As far as the movement itself goes, I've heard that it's not really all that advanced, just well made and finished with the fancy bridges and stuff. I always thought it was so advanced for all the money they charge. At any rate, this "Cristalor" or "CEC" movement is a very welcome change indeed to all the boring old ETA quartz movements found in most other Swiss watches. There are definitely very few high-end quartz movements being made these days! Personally, I'll take this movement over even HAQ ones like the Longines VHP. (Mine only sits in a drawer to time all my other watches by!)

Thanks for all your research on this Rick!


----------



## Amadeus

I have been finding a lot of old, fun stuff in my basement lately.

This plastic watch might not even be considered vintage quartz, but it's probably at least 30 years old, since I must have gotten it around 1990. It cost me around 15 Euro then, and I remember that it ran ridiculously well. I think it was +1 seconds a month.

Unfortunately I cannot see what movement it is, because the stamped model number is very faint. It looks like Shiojiri VI42... something.


----------



## Shum

Shiojiri Y142A, so you almost got it. 

Not sure about the history, but they are part of Seiko.


----------



## Amadeus

Thanks, Shum!


----------



## Shum

Here is an example why one should always keep an eye open for cheap junk.








Drotten! What the heck is a Drotten? Swiss made. hmm








Stainless steel. So both Swiss made and stainless steel...








Boy did I score. A super rare AS 586.121. You just don't find these in the wild anymore.

Next is to see if it works and then figure out what to do. If I should fix the watch up or use the movement as a donor.


----------



## bluestifford

This came today, I bought it because it was cheap, and I have 3 others with this calibre and it's a fully working one. The idea was to have another spare for parts. But I rather like it lol. So I think I may wear it 

GP (rarer dial) cal.352


----------



## Shum

I nice watch like that as a donor, no!!!

Then what can one do when parts are so hard to find.


----------



## bluestifford

Shum said:


> I nice watch like that as a donor, no!!!
> 
> Then what can one do when parts are so hard to find.


I'm thinking that there are enough on eBay to get as real donors. 
As for this one, it's going to fit nicely in my collection.


----------



## Amadeus

bluestifford said:


> This came today, I bought it because it was cheap, and I have 3 others with this calibre and it's a fully working one. The idea was to have another spare for parts. But I rather like it lol. So I think I may wear it
> 
> GP (rarer dial) cal.352


Oh, that's a beautiful watch! Even though I don't "do" Quartz much, this is something I could (and would) wear.


----------



## Shum

Went through a box of watches ready for sale and I came across these 3 watches. I actually made them ready almost a year ago (clearly I didn't set the time) and they are ticking on like no tomorrow.








Plastic watches like these were all the rage in the mid 80s into the 90s and one can still buy similar watches today and they are buy and toss away watches for very little money. The difference is in the movements that were small but darn high quality and as long as water was avoided they always start right up with a new battery. Today you would be lucky a similar watch would work a whole summer befor giving up.

It's sad really to see never sold 80s watches like these as when sold they will just wear out in a few summer weaks and be forgotten by time.


----------



## jhdscript

How many years is the life of a standard quartz movement ?


----------



## Shum

jhdscript said:


> How many years is the life of a standard quartz movement ?


We don't really know that yet as the first geration is still going strong. I would however say that modern quartz movents wear out rather fast if used everyday. They started to switch to plastic in the late 90s and now most of the movement parts are plastic. In the late 70s they tried too replace some parts with plastic but those movents were generally bigger than todays so they do mostly hold up, unless they have been poorly maintained! The EEM ones are pure lottery if you can make them work but not the quartz part, but rather a specific part in the setting mechanism that breaks (a plastic pin that is part of the baseplate) if you don't service the movement and let it get stiff to set.


----------



## Shum

Now Drotten is back from the dead.









With a new crystal and crown followed by a service it's working fine again. A few marks on the dial and the hands are a bit beat up (it has 3 service marks on the back) but not bad at all.


----------



## calgarc

Here is my most expensive find yet. cost me $2.50 CAD at a garage sale.


----------



## Shum

One sure needs a fat wallet to be able to afford Vintage quartz!


----------



## calgarc

Shum said:


> One sure needs a fat wallet to be able to afford Vintage quartz!


lol the battery cost more then the watch...


----------



## yorknobby

Early 70's Certina Q with 29-251 movement on original bracelet with spring loaded clasp.









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Navman

yorknobby said:


> Early 70's Certina Q with 29-251 movement on original bracelet with spring loaded clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good looking watch. Those (ETA) movements were used in a variety of brands at the time - I have a watch with this movement I just can't remember what brand ?


----------



## journeyforce

jhdscript said:


> How many years is the life of a standard quartz movement ?


My oldest quartz watch is a 1977 Seiko 4004 with the 0903 movement. it runs well


----------



## Shum

Found this Seiko on the table and have no idea why it was there and how I got it but most likely in a junk lot.









A scratched crystal does make it look a bit sad.









From the back one can read that the watch has a steel case and is from 1982, inside is a 7122A movement, so not a cheap watch.









Worked just fine with a new battery and Seiko watches from this period had very soft plastic crystals so just a few minutes polishing and it was shiny just like new again.


----------



## Old Navman

I've had this one for a while (read about 16 years) only dusted it off for the topic. NOS, I'm guessing early 2000's (probably with V8 ETA/ESA caliber) 
was working when I checked it last time.


----------



## Shum

The style is 1980 +/- 2 years but did they do a homage watch?


----------



## Old Navman

Shum said:


> The style is 1980 +/- 2 years but did they do a homage watch?


Not sure but if this is 1980's it would make the watch about 40 years old?


----------



## Shum

Old Navman said:


> Not sure but if this is 1980's it would make the watch about 40 years old?


Hope so!

It looks to be rather thick so maybe a nice big old quartz movement inside.


----------



## Shum

Here is a similar Eklora from ca 1977.









I fixed it up but as one can see there are some scratches on the crystal, but... They are on the inside of the crystal, so I need to take the watch apart and address this. The lume dots are poorly applied from the factory, odd as this must have cost a lot of money in the day as it has a steel case.









Here one can tell that the watch is from ca 1977 because it has an early 9362 movement with only the ESA crest and early circuit board. The ESA/ETA boards actually look older.

I see this watch more as a movement holder because of the brand, small size and issues with the dial that is flaking round the edges and the lume dots.


----------



## Old Navman

Shum said:


> Hope so!
> 
> It looks to be rather thick so maybe a nice big old quartz movement inside.


You've got me curious ... well, it's an ESA/EEM (Ebauches Electronic Marin) alright but not V8, however 7j cal 944121 with (hard to see) faux Geneva stripes. The watch could well be older than what I was lead to believe when I bought it all those years ago. To be honest, I've never before tried to guess it's age. I still think the movement might have been made later than in early 1980's as it looks quite modern. I know this caliber was already in production in 1980 as I found an entry for this caliber in that year's ESA parts catalogue. However, the movement would have been made over a number of years (like for example ESA 955.031 was made for around 7 years)









11.5'''


----------



## MadMex




----------



## Shum

Old Navman said:


> You've got me curious ... well, it's an ESA/EEM (Ebauches Electronic Marin) alright but not V8, however 7j cal 944121 with (hard to see) faux Geneva stripes. The watch could well be older than what I was lead to believe when I bought it all those years ago. To be honest, I've never before tried to guess it's age. I still think the movement might have been made later than in early 1980's as it looks quite modern. I know this caliber was already in production in 1980 as I found an entry for this caliber in that year's ESA parts catalogue. However, the movement would have been made over a number of years (like for example ESA 955.031 was made for around 7 years)


The first EEM movement was an utter failure as it used a plastic baseplate and some smart person thought it would be a great idea to use an integrated plastic pin for the date setting mechanics. These wore out very quickly and one had to replace the entire movement, so they were only really used for a year or two and I would date the watch to ca 1979/80.

The second version of the movement fixed the problem but no one wanted this movement and better more modern movements were released during this time anyway. ETA didn't give up on the plastic movement though and now they are all plastic with some key parts in metal.

You have an old gem there from the quartz golden days.


----------



## Old Navman

Shum said:


> The first EEM movement was an utter failure as it used a plastic baseplate and some smart person thought it would be a great idea to use an integrated plastic pin for the date setting mechanics. These wore out very quickly and one had to replace the entire movement, so they were only really used for a year or two and I would date the watch to ca 1979/80.
> 
> The second version of the movement fixed the problem but no one wanted this movement and better more modern movements were released during this time anyway. ETA didn't give up on the plastic movement though and now they are all plastic with some key parts in metal.
> 
> You have an old gem there from the quartz golden days.


Good to know thanks Shum - as a "gem" I wonder if I could flog it to Cyma for their museum perhaps. 🤣


----------



## Old Navman

Shum got me going with those vintage quartzies - here is one. Junghans MEGA apparently (in 1990) first radio-controlled wristwatch ever produced. This example is a bit worse for wear but it works. It needs a bit of TLC including blowing all the dust out of inside of the case.

_







_


----------



## bluestifford

jhdscript said:


> How many years is the life of a standard quartz movement ?


I have some from 1973 still on original components running to 30 secs per year.


----------



## knownothing

A Citizen Crystron from 1977.


----------



## Shum

I don't know if you people have been observant but this case design got reborn from the 1930s in the late 70s but it didn't last beyond ca 1980 except in a few modernized models, so it's a good way to date quartz watches. A lot of models also used the base form but rounded the case so it's easy to miss it.


----------



## ismiv

1987 pulsar...personally I called Everything over 20 years vintage


----------



## Old Navman

Here is another vintage quartz possibly from the same period as the other one (in my post #983) - according to Shum early 1980's  so again about 40 years old. I suppose with ESA being dissolved in 1985 one can guess that at least the movement was made before that date. One thing is for certain - I bought both Cyma's at the same time. This NOS Cyma Sealord Quartz caliber 954111 is dual branded ETA/ESA.


----------



## Shum

Nice!

I'd say 81/82 so a little newer, thinner and more modern design. It's still big and that was a no no from the mid 80s on a dress watch. The bracelet has that NSA made feel so does it say NSA on the inside of the clasp?

These movements were not the best either as they tend to break in the way that the locking mechanism wears out for the stem so it comes out.


----------



## bluestifford

How about this NoS with box hang tag the lot! Lorenz from 1984 (I think it was a 50th anniversary piece)

It has a eta 955-114 inside and as a bonus a Brevet case 503.305 I think these are sought after?


----------



## jovani




----------



## Old Navman

Shum said:


> Nice!
> 
> I'd say 81/82 so a little newer, thinner and more modern design. It's still big and that was a no no from the mid 80s on a dress watch. The bracelet has that NSA made feel so does it say NSA on the inside of the clasp?
> 
> These movements were not the best either as they tend to break in the way that the locking mechanism wears out for the stem so it comes out.


Unfortunately for me - it doesn't (say NSA) but it does have the looks&fill of one with straight ends 🧐. The only word that I found stamped on the part of the clasp is the standard "Acier Inox". And if I don't operate the movement it'll probably keep for another 40 years.


----------



## Shum

Old Navman said:


> Unfortunately for me - it doesn't (say NSA) but it does have the looks&fill of one with straight ends 🧐. The only word that I found stamped on the part of the clasp is the standard "Acier Inox". And if I don't operate the movement it'll probably keep for another 40 years.


On Certina watches they stopped putting the NSA label on the inside of the clasp during the 80s so it is probably NSA, just not proof of it and that is a shame.


----------



## Old Navman

Ahh, talking NSA bracelets - my lady's vintage watch (read old beat up Tissot) has one. The bracelet now is probably worth more than case with the movement.😃


----------



## Shum

Love it!

A late 80s early 90s model by the looks of it. Just after the Unisex trend was over and for a short period ladies watches were small again.


----------



## Old Navman

I hadn't realized I had "so many" vintage quartzies ⌚. Here is Swiss Catena, the brand behind the Spaceman watch which was designed by Andre Le Marquand. Catena is still in business today having in 2013 launched it's own in-house movements.


----------



## Shum

Here we have a problem.









Two junked Tissot PR 50s of the same model from the late 80s I got for next to nothing. The one on the left that I like more because of the dial has two issues. The Sapphire crystal is broken and it cost ca €6 to get a new crystal but I'm too stingy to pay that. Also, the case next to the crown has gotten some welding material stuck to it and makes the watch less appealing.

The one on the right is a real horror show inside but the Sapphire crystal is much better with only some thin scratches. Someone has stolen the circuity board but that is not really a problem as I have plenty. No, it's the fact that someone has also broken the dial feet and more or less ruined the watch. I will fix it one day but now I'm just to lazy and have a simpler solution.

Yes you guessed it, I'll just swap over everything from the left watch to the right watch.









Inside these model one will find the classic ETA 955.112









And here we have the result of the swap. I'll use it as an everyday wearer for myself then put in a new Sapphire crystal and sell it on after the summer.


----------



## tro_jan

The 2 oldest quartz in my collection from the 70s:
Seiko QZ, 1974
Seiko Superior Twin Quartz, 1979


----------



## Shum

Still waiting to find a Seiko Twin Quartz as junk, but one day...


----------



## tro_jan

I found my Superior Twin Quartz here in WUS.


----------



## Shum

tro_jan said:


> I found my Superior Twin Quartz here in WUS.


But I don't want to pay for mine. 

Found a Citizen Solar once so one can find nice old watches in junk lots now and then.


----------



## tro_jan

Oh, I didn't read the "junk" part. 



Shum said:


> But I don't want to pay for mine.
> 
> Found a Citizen Solar once so one can find nice old watches in junk lots now and then.


----------



## Shum

Above we were talking about that beautiful Cyma and I commented that the 944.xxx movement was an utter failure. Here I'm going to show why.









On the left we have the 944.xxx and on the right the replacement 947.xxx. These are Certina movements (No surprise there) and on the one on the left it says 753 and on the right 753-1. Certina did this because the 944.xxx was giving them problems and had to be fixed. One could go out and buy the same model of watch with the same serial number but get two different movement at the same time and the only difference would be that "-1" stamped on the movement.

They do look similar but the newer 947.xxx has a plastic coil guard so look for that and the "-1"when shopping for a Certina from the late 70s and the serial number on the back starts with 753.









Let's take a look at the problem. If you look at the left arrow it's pointing at a plastic pin that holds the time setting and date changing mechanism together. Well yes, and it's there so no problem right? The problem is that it's part of the main plastic baseplate and has broken off at the base so the mechanism is always at the date position making the watch useless. On the right you see they gave the management the finger by overdoing the fix with a huge screw. They also fixed a problem with the stem working loose and made the mechanism with shorter metal fingers but this also means the movements use different stems (just so you know).

I have noticed that the 944.xxx gets very stiff when setting the time and is why the plastic pin breaks so fast, so if you have a watch that is very stiff to set it could have this movement inside so you should stop at once! It must have to do with the canon pinion and the friction against the big transmission wheel it sits in. Don't know what they did but the 947.xx is not as stiff even when totally dry of lubricants.


----------



## Shum

I just love to fix up old wrecks and here we have a Certina brought back from the dead.









A quartz watch from ca 1981/82.









Here we have the 947.111 I showed above in its new home.


----------



## Shum

Here we have a sorry looking Eldor.









Someone has tried to fix this watch in the past and almost all hour markers are glued back in place but not that well done and the 12 o clock marker is missing. Not a watch I'm planning to spend any time on. It's not even a Swiss made watch and says "Made in Hong Kong" on the bracelet, but...









Inside there is gold!

We find an ESA/ETA 954.112 movement. Hong Kong during the late 70s produced some very nice watches and this was not cheap at all. A few years later Hong Kong made most watches in the world and cheap LCD watches was king.


----------



## Shum

Now it's time for a Junghans.









These big stainless steel astro models show up here in Sweden now and then and must have been expensive watches in the day. A thick mineral glass crystal with a lot of scratches must be polished and the hands are misaligned, why I don't know but needs to be fixed. A common problem with these watches is that the dial becomes discolored round the hour markers, but doesn't look that bad on this one.









The case has a lot of small scratches and groves and is normal on old steel cases, and with a clean no one will notice. Here one can also see the thick crystal so there is plenty of glass to polish, Some damage round the edges can't be totally removed but it will fit the rest of the watches appearance nicely with those blemishes.









Inside is the caliber 667.20 and as you can see it's really big and the base plate is made of plastic. In the battery compartment it says D76 so the watch was made in 1976 (well, the movement was). It's stone dead, so I need to replace parts as I go.


----------



## Giotime

My only contribution to the Junghans discussion. 63300 6 jewels Caseback has an 80 on it so was assuming from 1980 Seems decent quality


----------



## Shum

Nice dial with a strong color and 1980 sounds right.


----------



## tro_jan

A pair of 7548 Divers from the 1980s


----------



## Amadeus

This Seiko was my first analog quartz watch. My first watch was a mechanical Alfa (which I hope to find at some point). Then I got a digital watch that could play Für Elise, but in 1982 - if memory serves - I got the Seiko as a gift, and then wore it for several years.

I am no Seiko quartz connoisseur, so any comments are welcome. 

The date and day quicket is broken, and the day only steps halfway during the night, so I get English one day and French the other. And the week is 14 days long...


----------



## Liizio

New thrift find today, I guess it fits this thread. Casio calculator with a stopwatch, love the styling on this one!


----------



## Shum

Talk about clunky design.

Is there a quartz hart in a thing like that?


----------



## Liizio

Would've liked to take a closer look at the innards, and also give the casing a good clean, but sadly I couldn't figure out how to open this one in a clean manner.


----------



## Giotime

Citizen Liquid Crystal. Chunky. I would assume early 1970's. Would anyone have any information regarding this model? I could not find any information other than one bing image. Just a $2 thrift find but kind of interesting. Haven't yet completely figured out the setting but it's quite unusual. Right side crown pulls out to 2 possible stops and then twists one click for hour and minute. Push crown in to work day and date. Haven't figured what the left pusher doesn't yet. And haven't been able successfully to pull up a manual for it


----------



## Giotime

Giotime said:


> Citizen Liquid Crystal. Chunky. I would assume early 1970's. Would anyone have any information regarding this model? I could not find any information other than one bing image. Just a $2 thrift find but kind of interesting. Haven't yet completely figured out the setting but it's quite unusual. Right side crown pulls out to 2 possible stops and then twists one click for hour and minute. Push crown in to work day and date. Haven't figured what the left pusher doesn't yet. And haven't been able successfully to pull up a manual for it


. Sorry photos.


----------



## thorn79

I bought this Seiko in 1982 in Munich and wore for about 18 years. I recently repaired it, the LCD had gone black. I found the LCD panel online after all these years! I need to polish it, it is really scratched, it is more noticeable in the photo.

I would like to find another more modern new one similar to it, thin and not too big. I end up banging watches that stick out too much on everything. This one is 8mm thick and 37mm across. Most digital watch now are either plastic or too big for my taste. Seiko made some radio/solar ones a few years ago but not recently. I guess they got out of the digital market.


----------



## Old Navman

Giotime said:


> . Sorry photos.


Interesting CQ LCD Giotime, I appears that it was made (first model made around 1972) for JDM only. However, my understanding is it was a first both JDM and international model made by Citizen. It has some interesting features one of them being able to turn the LCD display off to conserve the battery. By no means a rare model, there are a number of them floating around but a nice example of early LCD just the same.


----------



## Liizio

Found this very beat up and rusted Leijona 300M diver, which I managed to breath some new life in to. I think there were more replacement than original parts in the movement (ESA 9362) when I was done with it, but that's rust for you.

I guess I have some feelings for the Leijona -brand, they sell some pretty, should I say "mundane" watches nowadays, but they had some nice ones in the past, and I try to keep an eye out for any interesting ones.

First pic is before service, last one is with her slightly younger and more petite sibling.


----------



## Shum

Great stuff!

Here in Sweden they were sold as Lejon so look out for them.


----------



## tro_jan

Seiko Superior Twin Quartz

During its release (1978), the 9983 movement was rated at ±5 sec per year










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shum

I'm still looking to find my first dual quartz in some junk pile.


----------



## tro_jan

A 40-year old JDM Diver 7548-7000 with serial same as my birth month and year










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Liizio

Serviced this Longines ESA9182 around 2.5 years ago. It ran out of battery some time ago, and it sat on the shelf non-running for a few months. Today I decided to finally change the battery, and noticed that even after this short time, it had already started to leak! Never had this problem with modern cells.

No damage was done, apparently, stills runs fine.


----------



## tro_jan

Seiko 6458-6000 from May 1983, on its original GL13A strap, hang tag, manual, and box.

This was only sold in Japan (JDM) and the hang tag indicates this was priced at ¥35,000 during the early 80s, when quartz was lording it over in Japan and the rest of the world.



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

40 year-old quartz diver, Seiko 7548-700C










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Rado Marstron 
























Dynotron movement


----------



## Shum

Not a quartz, but very nice!


----------



## ZM-73

Maybe, but it can't work without a battery. Unless I shake it 24/7


----------



## Shum

ZM-73 said:


> Maybe, but it can't work without a battery. Unless I shake it 24/7


We call these Electric / Electronic watches and had their golden years (late 60s to early 70s) just before the quartz revolution. There were some electronic movements that had a quartz controller added, but these are very rare.


----------



## Liizio

New addition here, bought solely because the movement was interesting: around-early-nineties Eterna Airforce chrono, with Frederic-Piquet 1270 -movement. Nice and high quality movement, with mechanical reset.
Pretty gunky, will need a cleaning at some point.


----------



## jovani




----------



## tmessenger

1989 Citizen CQ


----------



## tmessenger

Here's another from a watch lot I bought, this one is also from the 80s. Seiko moon phase 6F22.


----------



## ETA2824-2

This LE Tissot PR 100 Chrono was a gift of my wife in 1994 for my birthday. The engine is an ETA 252.272 which can easily compete against today's quartz movements. Accuracy is still the same as new: +1.5 s/m and DST-changes or calendar adjustments can be done without stopping the watch.


----------



## tro_jan

40-year old 7548-700C diver on Seiko Z199

The grandaddy of the case design that's still used by Seiko up to this day.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

Pepsi 7548 quartz diver from 1981










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## statsman

Heck, here is where I should have posted my 1991 Cotton Bowl watch. It's a "Realtime" quartz watch, obviously a Rolex styled knock off.


----------



## Shum

Looks to be in good condition. Swiss made is a bit unusual for these watches as they usually are cheaper Hong Kong made.


----------



## markwa_uk

Here is my 1978 Seiko 7546_7090 which I purchased a few weeks ago. I wanted one with Kanji Day wheel which was hard to come by in the UK


----------



## Shum

Wonder what Type II stands for?


----------



## markwa_uk

Shum said:


> Wonder what Type II stands for?


Apparently this is the explanantion, but I am no expert on Seiko:-

_Seiko used the Type II designation on certain vintage quartz watches to indicate watches moderately priced in comparison to its expensive caliber series 38 and 48 watches. At 18,000 to 34,000 yen these watches were still more expensive than most of the contemporary Seiko automatics. _


----------



## Shum

markwa_uk said:


> Apparently this is the explanantion, but I am no expert on Seiko:-
> 
> _Seiko used the Type II designation on certain vintage quartz watches to indicate watches moderately priced in comparison to its expensive caliber series 38 and 48 watches. At 18,000 to 34,000 yen these watches were still more expensive than most of the contemporary Seiko automatics. _


Thanks, didn't know that.


----------



## tro_jan

Seiko 7A48 Chrono Moonphase










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## tmessenger

I just got this 2006 Seiko HAQ Dolce 5E61A (+- 10 sec/year) today from an ebay auction from a seller in Japan. It took about 3 weeks for shipping to the USA, this one was under $47 shipped, runs great!
Tim


----------



## Newnice

Shum said:


> Wonder what Type II stands for?


It was their second generation of quartz manufacturing. They started automating the production to reduce costs, which made them more affordable, and for a while more desirable since it seemed very "modern" to have your watch movement assembled by machine instead of man. They were still expensive watches so finishing of the cases and the dials was still very high, although you could start to see some cost cutting with dial hardware and the bracelets. But still, you can find some gorgeous Type II Seikos with elements that would not be out of place on the Grand Seiko line when it was relaunched, and prices today are still very affordable.


----------



## Shum

Newnice said:


> It was their second generation of quartz manufacturing. They started automating the production to reduce costs, which made them more affordable, and for a while more desirable since it seemed very "modern" to have your watch movement assembled by machine instead of man. They were still expensive watches so finishing of the cases and the dials was still very high, although you could start to see some cost cutting with dial hardware and the bracelets. But still, you can find some gorgeous Type II Seikos with elements that would not be out of place on the Grand Seiko line when it was relaunched, and prices today are still very affordable.


I suspect they almost all were sold on the Japanese market as the Japanese go crazy for things like that. Yet something else to keep one's eyes open for, thanks.


----------



## Liizio

New catch, Certina Chronolympic LCD, with original paperwork! Unfortunately not working, battery has leaked, and movement is looking pretty grim.


----------



## ZM-73

Casio AMW-320C


----------



## pyiyha

Oysterquartz


----------



## pyiyha

My wife's RoyalQuartz Kontiki


----------



## tro_jan

From December 1984
The grail teal 7548-700C


----------



## tro_jan

7548-7009 SQ Diver from August 1984, in collector's condition


----------



## nickant44

Seiko SQ Quartz 7546-8200
Made December 1977 - my oldest working quartz watch.


----------



## Shum

Reilly nice color.


----------



## nickant44

This Omega Constellation Chronometer Quartz dates to 1980.
It's Calibre 1333 has 17 Jewels.


----------



## nickant44

Seiko 7A48-7000 c1985
15 Jewel Quartz Chronograph with moon phase


----------



## tro_jan

The granddaddy case of Seiko's current divers: 7548 Quartz Diver from 1981


----------



## mark2828




----------



## Fuchsjagd

RUHLA east-german Combat Diver (1989)


----------



## Fuchsjagd

OPTEL 2nd generation Field-Effect (1974)


----------



## Fuchsjagd

To those who are interested in, here the 1st DSM prototype on the left
1st generation Field-Effect (1973) on the right


----------



## Fuchsjagd

Since 1975 Optel became affordable to the mass..LCD pioneer era ends
3rd generation Field-Effect (1975)


----------



## Fuchsjagd

Bought for 50$


----------



## Chascomm

Fuchsjagd said:


> Bought for 50$
> View attachment 16355087
> View attachment 16355088


Looks fantastic. Fascinating bracelet design, too.

Does it work? What module does it use?


----------



## Fuchsjagd

Chascomm said:


> Looks fantastic. Fascinating bracelet design, too.
> 
> Does it work? What module does it use?


Don‘t know which module and if it works.


----------



## Fuchsjagd

Don‘t know it‘s fake or not. I never saw a Mercury. But you can read about one here..


DWF - The Digital Watch Forum • View topic - Mercury Calculator


----------



## Chascomm

Fuchsjagd said:


> Don‘t know it‘s fake or not. I never saw a Mercury. But you can read about one here..
> 
> 
> DWF - The Digital Watch Forum • View topic - Mercury Calculator


If it is made by CompuChron as per the advertisement, then according to the following sources, it is a Hughes module, and apparently made in Mexico.






COMPUCHRON HUGHES AIRCRAFT CALCULATOR LED 1976







www.crazywatches.pl






Compuchron Calculator Watch


----------



## Fuchsjagd

Chascomm said:


> If it is made by CompuChron as per the advertisement, then according to the following sources, it is a Hughes module, and apparently made in Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMPUCHRON HUGHES AIRCRAFT CALCULATOR LED 1976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.crazywatches.pl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compuchron Calculator Watch


You are right. I found a picture of a Hughes with identical case back design.


----------



## MaximillionBuxx

I have one of those bizarro Caliber 1367 Omega movements on a watch that kept terrible inaccurate time to the tune of hours and now has met its great reward entirely. The case and dial are perfect. Is there any hope of revival? My local watch guy refuses to even touch, repair or replace vintage quartz.


----------



## tro_jan

An elusive Teal 6458 quartz diver

I'm still pondering on a lume refurb on the indices and hands. Any thoughts?


----------



## MrWibbs

Longines Ultra Quartz from '71.


----------



## Shum

tro_jan said:


> An elusive Teal 6458 quartz diver
> 
> I'm still pondering on a lume refurb on the indices and hands. Any thoughts?


As long as the lume isn't missing from the hands I'd say keep it as is. Many of us want it just like that.


----------



## xander1610

does anyone know the specific name or something and built year of this, I just bought it on a antique street market


----------



## Shum

First, I can say it's broken as the date looks stuck and the hands are set wrongly. Also check if it's a timezone model. Pull out the crown and set the time. If only the hour hand turns with a clicking sound it's a timezone model. If you open the watch there is a little round sticker with a serial number that will date the watch but I'd say 1977-79.


----------



## Liizio

Just popped a new battery in this Seiko Lassale TQ, and thought I'd post a couple of pics. Cal. 9442, from 1981 I guess.


----------



## tro_jan

Seiko JDM 7A48-7000 Moonphase from January 1984


----------



## journeyforce

Here is a few recent ones I got

Seiko 0923 QZ (bought in Apr) with my 1977 Seiko 4004










Seiko 3823 V.F.A with harder to find Roman dial












1987 Timex











Seiko Type II











Seiko 3803


----------



## Alex Thyl

xander1610 said:


> does anyone know the specific name or something and built year of this, I just bought it on a antique street market
> View attachment 16448548


It is a Tissot Seastar Quartz, produced between 1980-1989.


----------



## Sazero53

Theo951 said:


> The movement looks very similar to Citizen Quartz Crystron Cal 8560A
> View attachment 13114251
> 
> 
> Have a nice day


Hey, i recently bought one of these crystrons for restoring. I need to what battery goes in? cannot find it on the net. Can someon help?


----------



## journeyforce

Seiko snowflake from 1975


----------



## tro_jan

Seiko 7548 Diver from January 1981


----------



## ETA2824-2

Not really a quartz ..
Eterna Sonic with a tuning-fork movement from the year 1970.
Once in a while it has to run for a couple of hours. Sounds a bit like a mosquito ...


----------



## bluestifford

Estate find, Favre Leuba Quartz with the venerable calibre 352
Haven’t seen this model in silver yet 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

That must be a really early quartz watch since they found it necessary or profitable to put the beat frequency - 32768Hz - on the dial. Nowadays, since it has become the industry standard, it would be stating the obvious.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## bluestifford

Hartmut Richter said:


> That must be a really early quartz watch since they found it necessary or profitable to put the beat frequency - 32768Hz - on the dial. Nowadays, since it has become the industry standard, it would be stating the obvious.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Yep it was the first to use such frequency, calibre 350/1/2/3 by Girard Perregaux. 






A sense of innovation | Girard-Perregaux


In the early 1960s, Girard-Perregaux was one of the few watch manufactures to have an in-house R&D team.




www.girard-perregaux.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWibbs

Hartmut Richter said:


> That must be a really early quartz watch since they found it necessary or profitable to put the beat frequency - 32768Hz - on the dial. Nowadays, since it has become the industry standard, it would be stating the obvious.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Though it was seen more on early quartz alright, pre 75, I've seen 32768Hz on dials well into the 1980's


----------



## Shum

Finished this wonderful Seiko SQ 6923-7000 from 1984 today. Found it in a junk lot and it turned out to be all original.









Apart from a few scuffs on the bracelet it's in fantastic condition.









I just love the details and someone lucky will walk away with it in a week when it's auctioned off.


----------



## archaeobeat




----------



## archaeobeat




----------



## Shum

Here is a QQ I also finished today.









This is more of a buy and throw away watch and I think it was made in the late 80s but it could be newer as some of the details round the buttons suggest a more modern design. It's not really worth anything but to just be able to show one in mint condition is a treat. I like how they use the screw theme on both the case and bracelet and it adds great detail and depth to the watch when worn.


----------



## Giotime

Ebel Sportwave- I don’t know who is the maker of this Quartz movement. Did Ebel make their own in house?


----------



## Shum

Giotime said:


> Ebel Sportwave- I don’t know who is the maker of this Quartz movement. Did Ebel make their own in house?
> View attachment 16816525
> View attachment 16816526


Ebel make them in the joint factory with Cartier so they are very nice movements. Not made for accuracy but looks and style. Going by the design, I'd say early 90s.


----------



## Shum

Poster one just like this before but they are really beautiful dress watches.









Mid 80s.









Slim like a true dress watch should be.


----------



## Shum

I love buying junk lots so when this lot came up I was there.









I paid €120 for them so a bit much for me but there was a Citizen Cosmotron in there and they usually go for more than what I paid for all the watches. Add to this 4 Certina watches and a bunch of Japanese watches so I couldn't really go wrong.

Today's star is in the bottom left and boy is it a star!.









Say hello to a stainless steel Pulsar Y182-6B20 from 1995. Cleaned up and with a new battery it's almost in new condition. You almost never see watches like this in this condition so I'm over the moon. This model was also sold under the Seiko branding so it's a heavy high quality watch.


----------



## Maxgus

Early 80’s I believe - my only digital and I make no apologies for it, love wearing it.


----------



## Grinderman

Early/ mid 80’s I would assume


----------



## Shum

Maxgus said:


> View attachment 16821927
> 
> 
> Early 80’s I believe - my only digital and I make no apologies for it, love wearing it.


Soo cool! 

You could buy a cheap LCD back in the day for a few bucks or a Casio if you wanted some quality. Then you bought a Citizen for the new stuff and a Seiko if you had money to splash out on the finest LCD watch.


----------



## Shum

Grinderman said:


> Early/ mid 80’s I would assume
> View attachment 16821947


Yes, I would say early 80s. Do you know what is inside?


----------



## Grinderman

It’s a eta . Don’t remember the exact reference.


----------



## Shum

Grinderman said:


> It’s a eta . Don’t remember the exact reference.
> View attachment 16821953


ESA 963.126 so definitely early 80s. There are 10 different versions of this movement but hard to find now.

ESA was the parent company and under it it had different movement manufactures like FHF, AS, ETA and EEM but ETA became the one manufacturer that swallowed all the others. So we see ESA, ETA and AS branded movements that are almost the same. ETA combined all the good things and we got the now classic 955.112.


----------



## Grinderman

Shum said:


> ESA 963.126 so definitely early 80s. There are 10 different versions of this movement but hard to find now.


Keeping good time at the moment . Knock on wood 😀


----------



## Shum

I mostly only show watches I like but today I'm going to show a watch I do not like.









Nothing wrong here. In fact it's a nice ETA 955.414 inside. Heck they even paid extra for a battery retainer!









It's a never sold Italian made Holowatch from the 90s. It has the price tag on it and was priced at 695 Skr (ca €70). The holo-effect is really strong (much stronger than the picture can show) and you just can't read the time most of the time...


----------



## Shum

Got this DS-4 today.









Not that bad but there is a scratch under the date window so someone has been on it.









This is really bad! Not the movement that looks like a Certina caliber 750 (ETA 9361) should. The rubber gasket has reverted into sticky raw oil. And the plastic ring has turned into something like a sticky toffee that holds the movement in the case.

It will be a tough job to get all the sticky mess off the movement and from the case. The black mess can be removed with acetone but the crystal will be ruined if any acetone touches it so I need to get it out first! The plastic toffee ring needs to be removed by hand but generally isn't that hard.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Tissot PR 100-Chrono from 1994. Still running at +1.5 s/month. It is a Special
Edition created for the soccer world championship 1994. Gift from my wife.


----------



## Giotime

Pretty nice piece for an inexpensive thrift find. All stainless. I believe from late 70’s. Uses the same mechanism iused in many models from Heuer, Breitling, Chronosport UDT and others. ESA. Y2 900 231


----------



## Shum

Giotime said:


> Pretty nice piece for an inexpensive thrift find. All stainless. I believe from late 70’s. Uses the same mechanism iused in many models from Heuer, Breitling, Chronosport UDT and others. ESA. Y2 900 231
> View attachment 17098388
> View attachment 17098389


Nice to see it's working, as it can be hit or miss. The movement goes for a lot more than the watch but it is fun to be able to find gems like this for little money.


----------



## journeyforce

I saw an interesting quartz watch yesterday at the local thrift store. It was a 1980's/ 1990's Armitron Pro-All-Sport 330ft 20-2373-5 watch. It looked very Seiko diverish and had a screwdown crown but had a base metal case so I passed on it and bought a 1986 Seiko. But now I am wondering if I should go back today and see if it is still there to snag as they appear to have next to no info about them and not many show up with the Google machine except for a guy posting about one here



Armitron Pro All-Sport model 20



It has a Pulsar movement so it is all good

*Pic borrowed from the internet to show what it looks like because I was dumb and did not take any pics of the actual one*


----------



## Shum

I'm not sure when these were first made but this type of crown protection became popular in the mid 80s. The condition is everything with chrome and plated watches, so be sure it's in good order before you buy.

The case cut does look like the 90s into the 00s.


----------



## Amadeus

Shum said:


> Got this DS-4 today.
> 
> View attachment 16867643
> 
> Not that bad but there is a scratch under the date window so someone has been on it.
> 
> View attachment 16867646
> 
> This is really bad! Not the movement that looks like a Certina caliber 750 (ETA 9361) should. The rubber gasket has reverted into sticky raw oil. And the plastic ring has turned into something like a sticky toffee that holds the movement in the case.
> 
> It will be a tough job to get all the sticky mess off the movement and from the case. The black mess can be removed with acetone but the crystal will be ruined if any acetone touches it so I need to get it out first! The plastic toffee ring needs to be removed by hand but generally isn't that hard.


Have you found a good way to handle (and replace) these "toffee" movement holders? I have a NOS Certina DS Junior which runs, but would need a service. However it's very difficult to get to the actual movement. I posted about this particular watch here years ago, but the problem remains.


----------



## Shum

Amadeus said:


> Have you found a good way to handle (and replace) these "toffee" movement holders? I have a NOS Certina DS Junior which runs, but would need a service. However it's very difficult to get to the actual movement. I posted about this particular watch here years ago, but the problem remains.


Removing it is a pain and you do it step by step. On the Junior you need to get that big cap out then the movement. Then taking out the crystal. Now you can put the holder and case in some acetone. Acetone will do 2 things. The really sticky stuff will melt into the acetone and the more stable will harden so it gets easier to remove.

I have not had time to make a cast of the rubber cap on the Junior but it should be doable. I have one there the rubber is hard and one without the rubber, so between them I should be able to make one.


----------

